# Forum General General Discussion  США и амер. политика, общество, люди. О жизни + всякое смешное

## Lampada

Hate heat map shows where racist, homophobic tweets come from   *Hate heat map shows where racist, homophobic tweets come from*   http://users.humboldt.edu/mstephens/hate/hate_map.html#  
A group of researchers have created a "Geography of Hate" map revealing racist and homophobic tweet concentrations across the U.S. 
Ever wondered where those hateful, discriminatory tweets on Twitter were coming from? 
A group of researchers from the Floating Sheep project – who also mapped racist tweets surrounding President Barack Obama's re-election – have geotagged racist, homophobic and ableist (directed at disabled people) tweets in the United States and plotted them on an interactive map. 
Students at Humboldt State University in Arcata, Calif., looked up all the geotagged tweets in North America between June 2012 and April 2013, manually reading and coding the sentiment of each tweet to determine if the given word was used in a positive, negative or neutral way in a project called the "Geography of Hate."
The phrase "dyke," for example, is often used negatively, but can also have positive implications: such as "dykes on bikes #SFPride," Floating Sheep said. 
Of the geotagged tweets containing hateful slurs, 150,000 of them were determined to have negative connotations. They discovered 41,306 tweets containing the word "nigger" and 95,123 tweets referenced "homo," among other terms.
"Hateful tweets were aggregated to the county level and then normalized by the total number of tweets in each county," the group said. "This then shows a comparison of places with disproportionately high amounts of a particular hate word relative to all tweeting activity." 
Floating Sheep explains that although Orange County, Calif., has the highest absolute number of tweets mentioning many of the slurs, because of its significant overall Twitter activity, such hateful tweets are less prominent and don't feature prominently on the map.
The map for homophobic tweets is determined by the use of words such as "dyke," "fag," "homo" and "queer."  
The map of racist tweets include the words "nigger," "chink," "wetback," "gook" or "spick."
Floating Sheep warns that even when normalized, many of the mapped slurs have little meaningful spatial distribution.
For example, tweets with the word "nigger" are not concentrated in any single place or region in the United States. Intead, the researchers point out, "quite depressingly, there are a number of pockets of concentration that demonstrate heavy usage of the word." 
The study also examined how many unique users were tweeting these words. For example, in the Quad Cities (East Iowa), 31 unique Twitter users tweeted the word "nigger" in a hateful way 41 times. 
The study's most interesting concentration comes for references to "wetback," a slur meant to denigrate Latino immigrants to the United States by tying them to "illegal" immigration, the study says. 
"Ultimately, this term is used most in different areas of Texas, showing the state’s centrality to debates about immigration in the U.S.," the researchers say. "But the areas with significant concentrations aren’t necessarily that close to the border, and neither do other border states who feature prominently in debates about immigration contain significant concentrations."

----------


## Lampada

*Marijuana-fed pigs are being sold* by butcher William von Schneidau at Pike Place Market   *Butcher feeds marijuana to pigs to create true high-quality meat*

----------


## Throbert McGee

> The map for homophobic tweets is determined by the use of words such as "dyke," "fag," "homo" and "queer."

 I see some methodological problems here. 
What if Openly Gay Person #1 says "Since I'm a Scorpio and Jupiter is ascending into Virgo, I don't think it would be a good idea for me to leave this house today"...
...and Openly Gay Person #2 responds "Astrology is total bullshit, you *idiotic fag*! Try reading a science textbook once in a while!" 
How does *that* get scored?? 
There is, also, often quite a lot of political hostility between left-wing/Democratic gays and right-wing/Republican gays. Sometimes this hostility is expressed with homophobic terms like "fag" and "dyke." But if a gay Republican, for example, calls a gay Democrat a "socialist Commie-loving motherf**ker", is that for some reason *less hateful* than saying "socialist Commie-loving faggot"?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *Marijuana-fed pigs are being sold* by butcher William von Schneidau at Pike Place Market   *Butcher feeds marijuana to pigs to create true high-quality meat*

 I know that "the munchies" are a common side-effect of травка, but I wasn't aware that pigs generally suffered from low appetites! But if a bit of MJ encourages them to fatten up more, why not?  ::

----------


## Ajax

Карта может и не обладает идеальной точностью, как это заметил г-н Throbert McGee, но во всяком случае статистика очень интересная.

----------


## Eledhwen

Troll has been fed. ))) 
But seriously: economics, politics and sociology are related science. So politics is unthinkable without an economy and backward.
If something happens, the most important question that I ask myself: “Who benefits?” and “Where does the money go?”. It's vanishes imposed media opinion (again, why and what they are imposed?) that guide people. ...Including here too.
Therefore because of this I'm just saying what I know. Sometimes it looks a little aggressive.   _Example of manipulation.
Check manipulation about Syria. It seems that the call is noble. But... it has wrong direction. Why? Because this situation is a consequence of economical-political attack from the outside. But what we seen from European and U.S. press? “It's tyranny of the Assad family”. ...Wow! Now it's not only Assad but all his family too.
I can tell how it's (and same) done._

----------


## Юрка

История с Мириам Кери тоже показательная. Застрелили и сделали вид, что так и надо. Женщину, безоружную, в упор, когда она уже не представляла опасности. Похоже на то, что жизнь там у вас и копейки не стоит. И ЭТИ люди говорят, что Россия - полицейское государство!  ::

----------


## Gottimhimmel

I firmly believe it is a fundamental right to be able to speak your mind without fear of being punished, therefore these stats about "hateful tweets" are truly insignifigant to me. Why don't we talk about the huge neo-nazi movement in Russia? The fact that folks from the former SSR(s) in the south are openly beaten in the streets? Russia isn't a bastion of pacifism by any stretch of the imagination. 
I will say this- what language are all of you trying to learn? German? I don't think so. You're learning English, dying to learn it really, and no matter how many native peoples were diseased off or killed, the fact remains that the audacious Brits won the day. 
Race wise there's no denying that minority races are breeding out whites. End of story. It is just a fact of life that the white race is going to be breed out entirely soon. Whether you want to say that is a good or bad thing, is totally up to you.

----------


## Hanna

> Вот вам и американская демократия:

 Couldn't  you sue somebody if you got a  letter like that in America? 
After all, there's supposed to be a political freedom and all that. In theory I don't think you are allowed to sack people because of their political views in "democracies".   _(although I'm sure if I expressed my real political views I'm sure my employer would find some other way to get rid of me)_

----------


## Hanna

> peoples were diseased off or killed, the fact remains that the audacious Brits won the day. 
> Race wise there's no denying that minority races are breeding out whites. End of story. It is just a fact of life that the white race is going to be breed out entirely soon. Whether you want to say that is a good or bad thing, is totally up to you.

 Goodness, that was quite a lot of points you made in a short post. 
I'm not going to argue racism with you or anyone else here. 
But if you are wondering why people learn English as a foreign language it's  
1) higher education, serious career - required skills, take it or leave it. 
2) talk to people from other countries whose language you don't speak. 
3) USA imperialism after WW2. Has nothing to do with the UK. The foreign languages that worked in Europe before the war, were German and French. First foreign languages for my grandparents. They speak one those but not English.
4) Cultural imperialism; films, music and the rest, in English - inspires young people to learn English.  
Don't want to diss English, it's really helped me. But there are backsides to the coin and I think it's time we in Europe started thinking about it. It's such a darn waste of time as well - it's almost impossible to speak and write perfect English due to the chaotic structure of the English language.

----------


## Valda

> It's such a darn waste of time as well - it's almost impossible to speak and write perfect English due to the chaotic structure of the English language.

 Every language has that chaos in one form or another, but I think English is pretty good compared to other languages. Better alternatives on that front really only exist in constructed languages, but no one seem to wanna study it.

----------


## Lampada

Ten States Have Banned Cities And Counties From Passing Paid Sick Days | ThinkProgress

----------


## Lampada

"We've got the best justice system money can buy." - One of the comments on FB

----------


## Lampada

"I am speaking on behalf of ALL Canadians....we are ashamed he's from our country....and we DO NOT want him back!!!! - From comments on FB

----------


## Юрка

> что-то даже хуже, чем в России

 Запрет гомосексуализма в США отменён 26 июня 2003, а в России 3 июня 1993.

----------


## Lampada

Some comments on FB:  _Only problem with this statement is that the government IS a corporation.   Greed, exploitation, and corruption in our government need to be exposed, addressed and corrected!!!!!   Welcome to the Corporate States of America...   I put the blame squarely on the shoulders of elected officials allowing corporations to have the power grab they exhibit. There is no reason why lobbyist or special interest groups should be allowed anywhere near DC or, better yet, any elected official be it in person, email, phone, text, smoke signals, carrier pigeon, or even two cups and a string.  
Lets get our freedom back   A big storm is coming soon and none of us are prepared !!!    To be governed is to be watched over, inspected, spied on, directed, legislated at, regulated, docketed, indoctrinated, preached at, controlled, assessed, weighed, censored, ordered about, by men who have neither the right, nor the knowledge, nor the virtue. ... To be governed is to be at every operation, at every transaction, noted, registered, enrolled, taxed, stamped, measured, numbered, assessed, licensed, authorized, admonished, forbidden, reformed, corrected, punished. It is, under the pretext of public utility, and in the name of the general interest, to be placed under contribution, trained, ransomed, exploited, monopolized, extorted, squeezed, mystified, robbed; then, at the slightest resistance, the first word of complaint, to be repressed, fined, despised, harassed, tracked, abused, clubbed, disarmed, choked, imprisoned, judged, condemned, shot, deported, sacrificed, sold, betrayed; and, to crown all, mocked, ridiculed, outraged, dishonoured. That is government; that is its justice; that is its morality.   The rest of the world is wondering "when or you guys gonna quit watching prime time and rebel?"   Always comes down to greed, and a conflict of interests.     this is so obvious and people still wait for a good president.. stupid world   
Most Americans that are born here truly believe in there government and there elections which is pretty sad! WAKE UP you so called PATRIOTS!_

----------


## Lampada

Comments on FB:   _All of. It is clearly stated in the constitution that if our government becomes unjust, we have the responsibility to remove them. Not just the right but the responsibility. Money isn't needed. It's the fact that you've been brainwashed into thinking so. Fools.
Ndaa
Litmus
Haarp
Prism
Federal reserve
Patriot act
I can keep going but the fact is most Americans are too ignorant to accept or understand something that challenges their beliefs or ideology   To everyone asking, "And do what?". You have to start somewhere. How about, be aware of what you're consuming, where it comes from, who it is profiting, and do you really need it or are you one of the mass of numbed out consumers? Then learn how to do a few things for yourself. Example: plant a garden. Then start informing yourself with reliable sources that don't benefit special interest groups. There, that's your introduction to thinking for yourself.   And if you DO wake up nothing will happen._

----------


## Eric C.

=))

----------


## Paul G.

Here is a comment of Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs about Obama's words about the "Kosovo referendum" which has never took place. Obama is a pathetic liar? What a surprise! LOL  _Комментарий Департамента информации и печати МИД России по поводу высказывания Президента США по Косово  
В Москве обратили внимание на то, что Президент США Б.Обама, оправдывая в своем выступлении в Брюсселе 26 марта провозглашённую в обход резолюции СБ ООН 1244 «независимость» края Косово и Метохия (Сербия), упомянул о каком-то «референдуме» по данному вопросу, якобы состоявшемся там по согласованию с ООН и соседними странами.  
Это утверждение Президента США вызывает удивление, поскольку никакого плебисцита, тем более согласованного с международным сообществом, по вопросу о независимости Косово не проводилось. Решение об отделении от Сербии было принято т.н. «парламентом» в Приштине в 2008 году.  
 Вместе с тем согласны, что судьбоносные решения должны приниматься не келейно, а через референдум, как это было в Крыму._ 
My translation of the second paragraph:
This statement of the US president excites a surprise, inasmuch as there was no whatever plebiscite about independence of Kosovo, especially concerted with the world community. The decision about the separation from Serbia was approved by so-called "parliament" in Prishtina in 2008.
At the same time we agree that so important decisions has to be made not privately, but according to a referendum, as it occured in Crimea. (in the original it's "судьбоносные решения" = the decisions which completely change somebody's fate) 
Yes, I agree with Rumsfeld: the American government is just a group of untrained apes. A trained ape can do it better. 
How did it happen that all the world is under attack of the group of untrained apes and other American clowns? How did it happen that the moral bankrupts and total liars became a "leading nation"? Although in fact it's just a nation of world-wide robbers, cynical liars, hypocrites and agressive perverts? 
For example, some American perversions, leashes for kids (I know that you would not believe, but it's rather common thing in the US; also it explains why Americans treat kids like dogs, sadism of adopting parents etc):

----------


## Lampada

https://www.google.com/search?q=koso...w=1242&bih=607  -  *Warning!* Very graphic images   War crimes in the Kosovo War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Lampada

Paul, опять _в чужом глазу соринку видим, а в своём бревна не замечаем._ 
 Да, я в аэпорту прицепляла сына специальной пристёжкой, руки у меня были заняты.  А сейчас вообще у каждого в руках телефон с интернетом.

----------


## Fritomaster

@paul Not that I don't agree we have idiots everywhere.   

> For example, some American perversions, leashes for kids (I know that you would not believe, but it's rather common thing in the US; also it explains why Americans treat kids like dogs, sadism of adopting parents etc):

 But using a lease as a example is bad. I'm going to assume your not american. Because I've lived in quite a few states and in large cities and I've seen this 1 time in 23 years.  
Its 100% not a rather common thing here. Its not even slightly remotely common. Honestly besides a few select idiots or maybe a medical case no one does that.  
However there are tons and tons of bad parents doing a plethora of ACTUAL common things you'd find in america, though I assume its common no matter where the bad parent is from. Use them instead.

----------


## Paul G.

The most dangerous states in the world (according to the survey):   Исследование Gallup International: Какая страна представляет наибольшую угрозу для всего мира в 2014 году | Центр гуманитарных технологий Gallup.Com - Daily News, Polls, Public Opinion on Politics, Economy, Wellbeing, and World 
The US is a leader. Being the most dangerous state in the world is a good example of leadership.

----------


## DrBaldhead

Why so seriousssse?!  ::

----------


## Paul G.

> Ужасно жаль!  Это мой племянник так глупо испортил свою жизнь.

 А я наоборот, ужасно рад тому факту, что каждый получает то, что заслуживает. Еще мало дали, хотя обычно американский суд не отличается гуманностью. Это ведь только на Украине майдаунам можно бросать коктейли Молотова в полицию, не так ли?

----------


## Lampada

> А я наоборот, ужасно рад тому факту, что каждый получает то, что заслуживает. Еще мало дали, хотя обычно американский суд не отличается гуманностью. ...

  Значит признаёшь, что что-то в Америке работает хорошо.  Хи-хи!

----------


## Paul G.

> Значит признаёшь, что что-то в Америке работает хорошо.  Хи-хи!

 Естественно, в полицейском государстве репрессивная машина работает хорошо. Что здесь удивительного? Дело же не в том, что она работает хорошо, а в лицемерии.

----------


## Lampada

> Естественно, в полицейском государстве репрессивная машина работает хорошо. Что здесь удивительного? Дело же не в том, что она работает хорошо, а в лицемерии.

 По-моему у тебя постоянно наблюдается перекос в одну и ту же сторону.   Но это ничего, опять же - имеешь право.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> @paul Not that I don't agree we have idiots everywhere.
> Its 100% not a rather common thing here. Its not even slightly remotely common.

 As Lampada says, a parent might use something like that with a very young child in a crowded airport -- to prevent being separated from the child, not to CONTROL the child like a dog. And usually they attach to the child's wrist.

----------


## Paul G.

(Deleted.L.)_ 
Директор по логистике Metro-Петербург Сергей Иванов остался без кроссовок из-за того, что почтовая служба United States Postal Service (USPS) отказалась доставить ему купленную в интернет-магазине обувь. Компания рассчитывала оставить без обновки главу администрации президента, но в итоге пострадал  обычный петербуржец: 
"Я получил письмо от компании USPS, занимавшейся доставкой моего заказа, – рассказал Сергей Иванов. – К нему были прикреплены фотографии документа, где указывалось, что моя фамилия, имя и отчество внесены в список лиц, которым запрещено отправлять почту на территории США. В USPS пояснили, что меня просто перепутали с моим тёзкой – главой администрации президента Ивановым, в отношении которого США ввели санкции. Недоразумение удалось исправить, оформив посылку на имя другого получателя"._ 
Short expalnation: 
A dude from Saint-Petersburg (Russia) ordered running shoes in the US. But USPS refused to deliver them, because - unfortunately - the name of the customer is "Sergey Ivanov". The chief of Putin's Administration is Sergey Ivanov, too, and he's under the sanctions. Of course, the dude from Saint-Petersburg is just bearing the same first name and surname, he's an ordinary man and has nothing to do with the VIP.
The surename "Ivanov" is one of the most common surenames in Russia (like "Smith" in the US maybe). There are 6'000 people named "Sergey Ivanov" only in Saint-Petersburg. 
It's unbelievable how some people can be so silly. 
Представляю, как подпрыгивает сейчас Задорнов: "Ну тупыыыеее!".

----------


## Lampada

> _(Deleted.L.)..._ 
> It's unbelievable how some people can be so silly. 
> Представляю, как подпрыгивает сейчас Задорнов: "Ну тупыыыеее!".

 Тебя, Paul G., здесь, на форуме, никто не оскорляет и не унижает.  Со своей стороны тебе необходимо перестать оскорблять и унижать других.

----------


## Lampada

*Жизнь удалась? | Стремная Жизнь в Америке!* * * 
Один из любителей выставляться в Инете *Игорь Гастелло* о своей жизни и обо всём -  http://www.gastelllo.com/  (в журнале много ненормативной лексики и _много букв_)    *"Жизнь удалась?  * _Опубликовано_ _Март 13, 2014_ _
Я часто встречаю в коментариях такие мысли, что вот уехал и живет отлично, катается как сыр в масле… Откровенно говоря, я не особо катаюсь. Сейчас немного поясню. Возьмем к примеру моих одноклассников из Харькове, которые не уехали, остались с корнями, родствениками и милыми воспоминаниями о юности. У них не было стрессов, изучения языка и других потрясений. У них есть квартиры, которые оставили им родители и бабушки. Квартиры — которые не надо покупать и выплачивать всю жизнь. Они живут в них и не особо переживают на тему того, что они могут потерять работу и им будет негде жить. Впрочем они не ценят этого почему-то. У меня было бы тоже самое наверное, но у меня этого нет. Более того -у меня этого и не будет. Несмотря на то, что я живу тут 12 лет — я до сих пор борюсь за выживание, у меня давно не было отпуска (лет 6?), и если даже он будет — я не знаю чего с ним делать, я отвык от того факта что он вообще есть. У жителей Украины — отпуска зачастую есть. Я встаю в 6 утра в обычные дни, 2-3 раза в неделю — я встаю в 5ть. У меня 3 работы, одна основная и две халтурные — прийдя с работы, я занимаюсь ими, хотя мне и не хочется этого совершенно. Конечно это дает мне некоторые плюсы — я могу купить все что хочу (в разумных пределах — например я не могу купить реактивный самолет — он дорогой). Но скоро все это закончится — я потеряю работу, а потом и работы, просто потому что стану старый и медленный. Пособия вечного в Америке нет, в итоге помру где-то на улице или в тюрьме нищий и больной. Не стоит завидовать мне и другим эмигрантам — жизнь здесь тяжелая, зачастую тяжелее чем та, что у вас в Харькове. Цените свои положительные моменты, они на самом деле есть, если присмотрется."_

----------


## fortheether

> 

 So no wealthy person earned their money honestly? 
Scott

----------


## diogen_

> So no wealthy person earned their money honestly? 
> Scott

  

> If I were asked to answer the following question: What is slavery? and I should answer in one word, It is murder!, my meaning would be understood at once. No extended argument would be required . .Why, then, to this other question: What is property? may I not likewise answer, It is robbery!, without the certainty of being misunderstood; the second proposition being no other than a transformation of the first? 
> —Pierre-Joseph Proudhon, What is Property?[I]

 Property is theft! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> So no wealthy person earned their money honestly? 
> Scott

 Причём здесь "честным путём"?  Там не об этом. И разъяснение есть снизу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.msnbc.com/hardball*/the-new-faces-marijuana*

----------


## dtrq

Эх, могли ли только мечтать мастера пропаганды прошлого о таком замечательном и малозатратном инструменте, как картинки в социальных сетях.

----------


## Lampada

> Эх, могли ли только мечтать мастера пропаганды прошлого о таком замечательном и малозатратном инструменте, как картинки в социальных сетях.

 Если кому-то что-то не нравится, то это, конечно, просто _пропаганда_.

----------


## RedFox

> Если кому-то что-то не нравится, то это, конечно, просто _пропаганда_.

 Пропаганда (лат. propaganda дословно — «подлежащая распространению (вера)», от лат. propago — «распространяю») — распространение взглядов, фактов, аргументов и других сведений, в том числе слухов или заведомо ложных данных, для формирования общественного мнения.

----------


## dtrq

Это пропаганда независимо от того, нравится или не нравится. Ну или агитматериалы, если угодно. Направленные на продвижение в массы вполне определенных политических идеологии и взглядов, в данном случае - леворлиберальных и неомарксистских. Что в этой теме, что в другой, где вы ежедневно постите по сотне таких картинок (там, правда, политический уклон менее выражен). 
И после этого еще жалуетесь, что на форуме много политики.

----------


## Lampada

> Пропаганда (лат. propaganda дословно — «подлежащая распространению (вера)», от лат. propago — «распространяю») — распространение взглядов, фактов, аргументов и других сведений, в том числе слухов или заведомо ложных данных, для формирования общественного мнения.

 Вот и хорошо.  Кто что хочет, то и вкладывает в это понятие.

----------


## RedFox

> Это пропаганда независимо от того, нравится или не нравится. Ну или агитматериалы, если угодно. Направленные на продвижение в массы вполне определенных политических идеологии и взглядов, в данном случае - леворлиберальных и неомарксистских. Что в этой теме, что в другой, где вы ежедневно постите по сотне таких картинок (там, правда, политический уклон менее выражен). 
> И после этого еще жалуетесь, что на форуме много политики.

 Поддерживаю сие мнение.

----------


## Lampada

> Это пропаганда независимо от того, нравится или не нравится. Ну или агитматериалы, если угодно. Направленные на продвижение в массы вполне определенных политических идеологии и взглядов, в данном случае - леворлиберальных и неомарксистских. Что в этой теме, что в другой, где вы ежедневно постите по сотне таких картинок (там, правда, политический уклон менее выражен). 
> И после этого еще жалуетесь, что на форуме много политики.

 Ну это же неправда.  Я протестую против недружелюбной, неприятной атмосферы, сложившейся в разделе Политика. Количество, даже качество самой политики не имеет значения. 
У всех есть право постить, что кому нравится, с любым уклоном, желательно, конечно, с положительным.
Спасибо, что дали определие моему уклону. Теперь буду знать.

----------


## Lampada

> Поддерживаю сие мнение.

 Ага, как в том анекдоте:  "Докажи, что ты не верблюд".

----------


## RedFox

> Ага, как в том анекдоте:  "Докажи, что ты не верблюд".

 Не вижу, где тут верблюд.
Картинки есть. Пропаганда на картинках есть.
То, что на форуме за крайний месяц стало много политики и мало лингвистики — тоже вроде не верблюд.

----------


## Lampada

> Не вижу, где тут верблюд.
> Картинки есть. Пропаганда на картинках есть.
> То, что на форуме за крайний месяц стало много политики и мало лингвистики — тоже вроде не верблюд.

 Опять расстраиваюсь. У меня, на самом деле, простое советское воспитание. Как и у ваших родителей, наверное.  Подскажите, какой политический уклон сейчас правильный в России? 
Вот нагуглилось:  "..._Считается, что большинство направлений неомарксизма отказываются от идеи вооружённых революций в пользу более мирного развития событий — отойти от идеи насилия при сохранении идеи революции как таковой,,,"_ - ну и что в этом плохого? 
Я, кстати, именно хотела подальше от российской политики уйти.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Colorado Gets Its First Pot Vending Machine, America Not Yet In Ruins

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Colorado Gets Its First Pot Vending Machine, America Not Yet In Ruins

 Заголовок читерский, т.к. эксперимент не чистый.  ::  Ведь содержимое доступно только по рецептам.. (если я правильно поняла). 
Лампада, а ты выступаешь за легализацию марихуаны?

----------


## Lampada

> Заголовок читерский, т.к. эксперимент не чистый.  Ведь содержимое доступно только по рецептам.. (если я правильно поняла). 
> Лампада, а ты выступаешь за легализацию марихуаны?

 Я не выступаю, на я "за", конечно.  Знаешь, сколько не опасных для общества заключённых выйдет на свободу?  Много.  И полицейские должны будут переключиться на опасных преступников, чего им не очень хочется.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> 20 of the Weirdest Things About America

 Nice list! 
2. So true. I'm still weirded out by this a little.
3. Seems incovinient.
9. That one was funny. ))
14. What about rye bread? Is it sweet too?  :: 
15. He he, nice.  ::  I'm afraid any restaurant would get broke if it applied the same policy here. 
17. I have no idea what that means. =/
18. So how comes people are not robbed of their money on a daily basis?
19. I don't think it's creepy per se, no more than any other pledge, but the way it's turned into a ritual and kids have to chant it daily is... kinda cult-ish.

----------


## Lampada

Это отсюда:  The San Francisco Globe  Интересно, наверное, почитать комментарии 
Неплохой ржаной приходит с Литвы, и в польских магазинах, но настоящего, с кислецой, украинского нигде в Чикаго нету.  Мука другая.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Это отсюда:  The San Francisco Globe  Интересно, наверное, почитать комментарии

 Спасибо, Лампада!  :: 
Люблю узнавать про такие маленькие отличия.

----------


## Lampada

Американской унитаз немного другой формы и в нём высокий уровень стоячей воды, где-то в три-четыре раза выше, чем в русском.  Я, когда первый раз увидела, подумала, что он забит и не работает.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Американской унитаз немного другой формы и в нём высокий уровень стоячей воды, где-то в три-четыре раза выше, чем в русском.  Я, когда первый раз увидела, подумала, что он забит и не работает.

 Спасибо за объяснение. Я сначала так и решила, а потом подумала "Да ну, вряд ли... Оно ж это ... брызгаться будет".  :: 
Наверное, это как-то связано с конфигурацией труб.

----------


## RedFox

> Американской унитаз немного другой формы и в нём высокий уровень стоячей воды, где-то в три-четыре раза выше, чем в русском.  Я, когда первый раз увидела, подумала, что он забит и не работает.

 Старая разновидность унитазов (с "полкой") сейчас в России почти не встречается в новых зданиях. Везде этот ужасный вариант, когда всё падает сразу в воду. Они еще и смывают, зачастую, хуже. Еще одна победа рынка над здравым смыслом, увы.

----------


## RedFox

> 6. Everything being designed around cars.

 Это точно. Настоящая градостроительная беда Америки.
Совсем другое дело старая добрая Европа с тихими улочками...

----------


## RedFox

> Опять расстраиваюсь. У меня, на самом деле, простое советское воспитание. Как и у ваших родителей, наверное.  Подскажите, какой политический уклон сейчас правильный в России?

 У каждого своя голова на плечах: за "политическими уклонами" не слежу.
Я действительно не понимаю смысл постинга в таком большом количестве идеологических картинок. О том, что правильно и неправильно, я ничего не говорил.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Я действительно не понимаю смысл постинга в таком большом количестве идеологических картинок. ...

 Это вообще-то не просто картинки, это то, что волнует простых американцев.  К тому же тут тот же английский, который многие учат.
И причём здесь идеалогия, если это реальность, которую я сейчас вижу вокруг?  Конечно, есть другая, консервативная Америка, туда я стараюсь не ходить, скучно.

----------


## Lampada

_Really? - Not really_

----------


## fortheether

> Nice list! 2. So true. I'm still weirded out by this a little. 3. Seems incovinient. 9. That one was funny. )) 14. What about rye bread? Is it sweet too? 15. He he, nice. I'm afraid any Restaurant Would Get if it broke the Applied Same policy here. 17. I have no idea what that means. = / 18. So how comes people are not robbed of their money on a daily basis? 19. I do not think it's creepy per SE, no more than any Other pledge, but it's the Way Turned into A Ritual and kids have to Daily Chant it is kinda ... Cult-ish.

 I did not learn about #18 until being asked for my PIN in Russia. I didn't know it. Luckily I had a couple of other cards that didn't ask for the PIN.  
Scott       ::   ::

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Hanna

> http://www.msnbc.com/hardball*/the-new-faces-marijuana*

 Haha Lampada, this was unexpected from you, lol!

----------


## Eric C.



----------


## Lampada



----------


## RedFox

> 

 Обоже! Афроамериканка читает русский реп! Моя жизнь больше не будет прежней!

----------


## Lampada

> Обоже! Афроамериканка читает русский реп! ...

 Она же его сочинила.

----------


## RedFox

> Она же его сочинила.

 Я заметил.  ::

----------


## RedFox

Кстати о русском. Сейчас на lang-8 прочитал такой пост:  _ Всем привет,
Мне 18 лет и я учу русский язык каждый день, по 4-6 часов в течение года. Думаю я добился хороших результатов. Я хочу стать учителем русского языка, так как это очень востребовано в районе, где я живу. Очень много людей хотят изучать русский язык, но боятся начать, потому что думают, что русский - сложный язык. Я считаю, что если страстно хотеть чего-либо, желать этого всей душой, и идти, пробиваться сквозь трудности, который возникают на пути, то все непременно получится. Мне очень нравятся произведения российских классиков, и российская живопись. Ох, пейзажи Айвазовского настолько красивы, что не описать словами.
Так же я стараюсь смотреть каждый вечер, какие-нибудь русские сериалы, хотя мне кажется, что они туповаты. Я смотрю их для того, чтобы лучше понимать русскую речь на слух, но у меня все еще остается множество непонятных моментов, так как в сериалах говорят быстро и используют много жаргонизмов, а порой даже используют бранную речь.
Ох, что-то я много написал, как жалко, что я открыл этот ресурс, спустя год изучения языка.
И в заключении я хотел бы сказать, что любую дорогу осилит идущий!_   ::   ::  Пойду застрелюсь из веника от зависти...

----------


## Lampada

Задержаны граждане Соединенных Штатов Америки, находящиеся на территории Чувашской  
Кто там понял, что это была какая-то пропаганда? Жалко туристиков.

----------


## dtrq

> Задержаны граждане Соединенных Штатов Америки, находящиеся на территории Чувашской  
> Кто там понял, что это была какая-то пропаганда? Жалко туристиков.

 Оштрафовали и выдворили их за нарушение правил въезда, "туристиков" - как-то не тянет на такое определение организованная группа, занимающаяся преподавательской деятельностью, со связями с запрещенной в РФ организации.
А насчет "пропаганды ценностей", хоть в ее наличии в деле сомневаться не приходится, это таки отсебятина, которой в официальных заявлениях ФМС быть не должно. Но что поделать, ставят людей на должность, где от них требуется сухой формализм, а они с активной гражданской позицией, вот и принимаются выискивать то "пропагандистов" среди нарушителей визового режима, то "троллистов" на форумах.

----------


## Eric C.

> Задержаны граждане Соединенных Штатов Америки, находящиеся на территории Чувашской  
> Кто там понял, что это была какая-то пропаганда? Жалко туристиков.

 Еще жалко студентов того университета, будет теперь английский у них на уровне "me speak English not good"...

----------


## alexsms

> Оштрафовали и выдворили их за нарушение правил въезда, "туристиков" - как-то не тянет на такое определение организованная группа, занимающаяся преподавательской деятельностью, со связями с запрещенной в РФ организации.
> А насчет "пропаганды ценностей", хоть в ее наличии в деле сомневаться не приходится, это таки отсебятина, которой в официальных заявлениях ФМС быть не должно. Но что поделать, ставят людей на должность, где от них требуется сухой формализм, а они с активной гражданской позицией, вот и принимаются выискивать то "пропагандистов" среди нарушителей визового режима, то "троллистов" на форумах.

 Hello, 
я из Чебоксар.
Тех, о ком говорится в статье, видел на этой неделе (кое с кем знаком лично).
со второй частью Вашего сообщения согласен. 
Насчет "организованной группы", сразу скажу, что её нет. Так что в дальнейших дискуссиях предлагаю отказаться от этого определения. Прошу поверить мне на слово, я знаю об этой ситуации довольно много. 
Насчет "запрещённой в РФ организации". Это Peace Corps. Предлагаю прочитать о ней тоже. Она была разрешена в России до 2002 г.  
Естественно у американца, работавшего в Peace Corps остается связь с ним по определению (как указано в статье, такая связь есть у одного из лиц). На мой взгляд, ссылка к Peace Corps не имеет отношения к делу (сутью является нарушение визового режима). В Россию до сих пор приезжают бывшие волонтёры Peace Coprs, им никто не запрещает въезд (но сама организация не работает в России с 2002 г.). Кстати, то что такие "бывшие" приезжают в Россию вновь (как туристы, или по humanitarian visa) логично, потому что именно бывшие сотрудники Peace Corps могут нормально сориентироваться здесь (самостоятельно добраться, купить билет, русские более менее могут знать). Т.е. мне представляется логичной поездка в Россию бывшего сотрудника Peace Corps. Так же , как и я спокойно могу поехать в страну, где уже был, и где быстро ориентируюсь.

----------


## dtrq

Про организованную группу и Корпус Мира я привел как дополнение, к тому, что "туристиками" при таких обстоятельствах их назвать трудно. Они туда явно не достопримечательности фотографировать приехали.

----------


## alexsms

Трое из них именно за достопримечательностями. Еще раз - я их знаю.

----------


## maxmixiv

> Американской унитаз немного другой формы и в нём высокий уровень стоячей воды, где-то в три-четыре раза выше, чем в русском.  Я, когда первый раз увидела, подумала, что он забит и не работает.

 Это не просто неудобно, но ещё и даёт простор разным злоупотреблениям!  
Я тоже помнится подумал, что Чуваку просто наплевать, что у него туалет в неисправном состоянии.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

NBA bans Clippers owner Donald Sterling for life - CNN.com  
О как!  Думай что, кому и где (это было у него дома) говоришь!

----------


## Lampada

*
Free Hugs at Boston Marathon 2014*

----------


## Hanna

What would happened to an American child who was disillusioned with wars, drones, NSA etc and refused to participate in the "pledge of allegiance" in US schools every day? 
For example if the child asked to be excused on conscientious grounds? 
I always see Americans put their hands on their heart and look very serious when the US national anthem is played. However, I only know expats and saw it on TV - may not be "real" situations. Is it ok for somebody to not sing along and just stand passively, or even talk while the song is being sung? 
I always see Americans referring to the "Founding Fathers" as if they were some semi-divine people, always right, always well intentioned. If you do not know who they were and are interested, list is here .  _Please note that from a British perspective at the time, many of these people were illegal insurgents and terrorists. Worth bearing in mind when the US is pointing fingers and announcing to the world whose freedom fight is legit and democratic and who are terrorists._  
Is it socially acceptable to criticize these people? In US talk show, the "founding father" argument is often pulled out to discredit opponents. "that's not what the founding fathers would have wanted!". 
It's like they are Christians quoting Jesus or Communists quoting Marx.  What if somebody responded with *"I don't care what those old codgers thought! Have you got any real arguments or just old fairy tales?"* Is it ok to question their motivation and characters? 
And doesn't it go without saying that anyone from the 18th century would be disgusted at the moral degradation of the US today? Hipocricy? 
US Pledge of Allegiance (repeated every day in school)          
One of the Founding Fathers allegedly "never told a lie". Is it ok to question the validity and motivation of these people?

----------


## Lampada

Мой сын не ходил в публичные школы, так что я и не знала об этом. 
Вот сразу нагуглилось:   Student Punished for Not Reciting the Pledge of Allegiance in Maryland | TakePart 
и там есть the Supreme Court ruling: "_The law is crystal clear that a public school cannot embarrass or harass a student for maintaining a respectful silence during the Pledge of Allegiance. “If there is any fixed star in our constitutional constellation, it is that no official, high or petty, can prescribe what shall be orthodox in politics, nationalism, religion, or other matters of opinion or force citizens to confess by word or act their faith therein,” the Supreme Court ruled famously in West Virginia State Board of Education v. Barnette, 319 U.S. 624, 642 (1943). " _ "...Aside from the legalities, Rocah says, "the other thing that was egregious about this incident was that it wasn't simply an individual teacher who didn't know what he or she was doing. It was the assistant principal at the school who was berating this kid." ..."   Pledge of Allegiance in Schools: Not Required in These 5 States  http://www.takepart.com/photos/these...-for-nebraska-

----------


## fortheether

The USA is the only country that has morally degraded since the 18thcentury?  Really?   I’ve never sang the US national anthem.  Why?  I stink at singing.  I’ve never had a problem not singing.  It is rude to talk during the singing of it though.  I’ve never seen anybody not participate in the pledge of allegiance but am many years removed from going to school.   “That’s not what the founding fathers would have wanted” could be used when not having a valid argument, I guess, but to me is used mainly against those that believe that the ends justify the means and that the constitution is inconvenient and to be trampled on.   We in the USA, not like other parts of the world, are free to criticize our government.  We are also free to criticize the founding fathers.  My response to anyone (slavery is vile and never should have been allowed to continue when the constitution was written - women should've been allowed to vote) who criticizes the founders would be to ask why are you here?  I’ve never had to ask though.   My great great great great great grandfather was in the very first battle of the American Revolution:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_lexington  and was injured.  I’m proud that he was a part of the fight for freedom. For all the warts that the USA has, I hope to pass freedom down to the next generation.  All IMHO,  Scott     

> What would happened to an American child who was disillusioned with wars, drones, NSA etc and refused to participate in the "pledge of allegiance" in US schools every day? 
> For example if the child asked to be excused on conscientious grounds? 
> I always see Americans put their hands on their heart and look very serious when the US national anthem is played. However, I only know expats and saw it on TV - may not be "real" situations. Is it ok for somebody to not sing along and just stand passively, or even talk while the song is being sung? 
> I always see Americans referring to the "Founding Fathers" as if they were some semi-divine people, always right, always well intentioned. If you do not know who they were and are interested, list is here .  _Please note that from a British perspective at the time, many of these people were illegal insurgents and terrorists. Worth bearing in mind when the US is pointing fingers and announcing to the world whose freedom fight is legit and democratic and who are terrorists._  
> Is it socially acceptable to criticize these people? In US talk show, the "founding father" argument is often pulled out to discredit opponents. "that's not what the founding fathers would have wanted!". 
> It's like they are Christians quoting Jesus or Communists quoting Marx.  What if somebody responded with *"I don't care what those old codgers thought! Have you got any real arguments or just old fairy tales?"* Is it ok to question their motivation and characters? 
> And doesn't it go without saying that anyone from the 18th century would be disgusted at the moral degradation of the US today? Hipocricy? 
> US Pledge of Allegiance (repeated every day in school)          
> One of the Founding Fathers allegedly "never told a lie". Is it ok to question the validity and motivation of these people?

----------


## Lampada

*12 AMAZING ARMLESS PEOPLE*   *"* The next time you think you just can't reach your goals in life, remember these amazing people who prove to us all, 'where there is a will, there is a way.' We all have challenges in life, but it's what we do with those challenges that counts.   
ARMLESS SWIMMER - IRA KAPLAN   *Adopted from Siberia without arms by a couple is Seattle, Washington.* Ira began swimming when she was 5. She refused to stay out of the water and kept jumping back in each time her parents fished her out. They finally decided she needed swim lessons. Now she swims on the school team.    
ARMLESS ARCHER - MATT STUTZMAN   Matt Stutzman was born without arms, but that didn't stop him from becoming a competitive archer (video via BP Team USA). Stutzman holds the record for the longest archery shot (230 yards), is a member of the ParaUSA Archery Team, and hopes to compete in the 2012 Paralympics in London.    ARMLESS FITNESS MODEL & MOTHER - BARNARA GUERRA AKA BARBIE STEINSHOLT THOMAS   Barbie lost her arms in an electrical accident as a young girl. Barbie however went on to be a fitness expert and homemaker despite her challenges. From her blog she writes "I believe God had a plan for me. I am here to serve a purpose. . .All I can say is I'll do my best!" Visit her webpage at http://www.fitnessunarmed.com   
ARMLESS SABINE BECKER   Sabine Baker is a Thalidomide survivor. She was born with small arms and had to learn to use her feet as if they were her arms. She is now a motivational speaker who motivates audiences with examples of her life and messages about rising above our challenges through thinking differently and never giving up. More info on her web page at nmspiritdancer.com   
ARMLESS DRUMMER - CORNEL HRISCA-MUNN  Defying life's challenges is one thing, but armless Romanian drummer Cornel Hrisca-Munn could give even the top musicians heat at their game. The 20-year-old Romanian, brought to England orphaned with no arms and a deformed leg, has put his remarkable percussive skills on display via his YouTube channel. You can check it out at Cornel Hrisca-Munn - YouTube   
ARMLESS PIANIST - LIU WEI   Liu Wei lost both of his arms years ago when he was electrocuted during a game of hide and seek. He said playing piano with his feet was hard at first and it gave him cuts and cramps, but he mastered the instrument over time. He won China's Got Talent playing a piano with his feet. After his first performance he told judges with a winning adorable grin: "There's no rule that says piano can only be played with hands." And if there was, it's officially broken.   
ARMLESS GUTAR PLAYER - MARK GOFFENEY  Mark Goffeney from BigToe Band is a native San Diegan. Born without arms in 1969, Mark was raised to see himself as an equal in society and to value independence. His talent and ambition have helped him to achieve ongoing success as a performer, speaker and television personality. Visit his website athttp://bigtoerocks.com   
ARMLESS BASEBALL - TOM WILLIS  A San Diego man born without arms is on a campaign to throw the first pitch of a game at every Major League Baseball stadium in the country.Tom Willis is well on the way to accomplishing his goal. Over the past couple of seasons, he has thrown from the pitcher's mound at multiple ballparks around the United States. Willis is also a San Diego-based motivational speaker whose program is called "No Hands? No Arms? No Problem. Stop by his webpage atWelcome to Tomsfeet Productions   
ARMLESS & LEGLESS WRESTLER -- KYLE MAYNARD  Kyle Maynard is a motivational speaker, author, entrepreneur and athlete. Despite being born with arms that end at the elbows and legs near the knees, Kyle's wrestled for one of the best teams in the Southeast, set records in weightlifting, fought in mixed martial arts, and most recently became the first man to crawl on his own to the summit of Mt. Kilimanjaro, the highest mountain in Africa. VISIT HIS WEBSITE AT http://kyle-maynard.com *"*

----------


## Lampada

Comedian Larry the Cable guy. (He is being *sarcastic* here. Just in case...).

----------


## Basil77



----------


## Hanna

> 

 Good, but don't forget the near 500,000 Iraqis who have died since the US first started its vendetta against Iraq/

----------


## Hanna

> *12 AMAZING ARMLESS PEOPLE*   *"* The next time you think you just can't reach your goals in life, remember these amazing people who prove to us all, 'where there is a will, there is a way.' We all have challenges in life, but it's what we do with those challenges that counts.  *"*

 There is a man without arms (thalidomide victim) who runs a ferry service across the river Thames near my building. Just motor dinghy for people who are out walking and don't want to walk to the next bridge.  It's amazing to see how he manages the boat entirely without normal arms. He's got some kind of hands attached to little stubs coming off his shoulders. As far as I know, all thalidomide victims in Europe got some form of settlements and don't really have to work much. But he does hard physical labour almost every day in the summer.

----------


## fortheether

Maybe if this didn't happen:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invasion_of_Kuwait 
The USA would've had no business there. 
Scott    

> Good, but don't forget the near 500,000 Iraqis who have died since the US first started its vendetta against Iraq/

----------


## Basil77



----------


## fortheether

Which country has been involved in the most wars 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

The Community Bookshelf in Kansas City ~ Sustainable Diary

----------


## Lampada

Some comments:   Tim Baer _Alas, cancer "research" and "treatment" is a billion dollar industry that they will not allow to end. So his results will be buried._   Ricky Baldwin _This kid will most Likely turn up missing_   Kit LeCœur De'la Mer _The government already has a cure for cancer, but they wont release it because it's a 95 billion dollar industry. The government doesn't care about people. All they want is money from us._   Terruh Vanderhaar_  He has it patented and is working right now with companies to make a safe over the counter test. If this kid keeps it up he's going to figure out how to defeat the disease and I hope he does I hope someone does._

----------


## fortheether

Scientists cure cancer, but no one takes notice -- Health & Wellness -- Sott.net 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

Дожились !  ::   *FBI director: Zero tolerance pot policy kills our ability to hire cyber war programmers*    *"* FBI director James Comey said this week that the bureau may be forced to change its drug policy because the U.S. could not find enough programmers who did not use marijuana to fight cyber crime. 
According to _The Wall Street Journal_, Comey told the White Collar Crime Institute’s annual conference on Monday that it was going to be difficult to fill the *2,000 new jobs* that Congress had authorized this year. 
“I have to hire a great work force to compete with those cyber criminals and some of those kids want to smoke weed on the way to the interview,” Comey explained. *... "   *  "Just kidding!"  - http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/0...n_5367882.html

----------


## fortheether

That's funny, the same quote can be used on Joe Biden also.  
Scott   

>

----------


## Lampada

Some comments on FB:   LindaTony Martinenko And as much as I love you guys for spreading this information - You are "usually" speaking to the choir my friends. Keep up the great work but PLEASE spread this info to the general public by supporting "March against the Mainstream Media" at www.mamsm.info in any way you can. The March is next Saturday and it is not too late to add your own event to the event page or join one already in motion - Unity is Key here Folks - Thanks for your good work !!  
Cory Paisley Why are us Americans who see through the lies and whatnot with our government and praise other countries revolutions, yet we still do not revolt?  Margaret Sturman too busy making a living, watching reality tv and hoping someone else will do it.

----------


## Lampada

*The Collection Online | The Metropolitan Museum of Art  *   *Vsevolod Mikhailovich Garshin (1855–188*  *Ilia Efimovich Repin    *   Date: 1800–1880 Culture: Russian Medium: metal silk, paper, cotton, metal, mother-of-pearl, glass, semi-precious stones      *Ensemble*  Date: third quarter 17th–19th century Culture: Russian Medium: linen, cotton, wool, pigment, metal, silk, glass, mother-of-pearl    
Snow, Winter in Vitebsk 
Marc Chagall
1911  
Red Sunset on the Dnieper 
Arkhip Ivanovich Kuindzhi 
(Russian, Mariupol 1842–1910 St. Petersburg)    Date: 19th century Medium: Watercolor

----------


## dtrq

Это все, конечно, замечательно, но как это относится  к теме треда?

----------


## Lampada

> Это все, конечно, замечательно, но как это относится  к теме треда?

 Да, замечательно, что можно посмотреть. Можно, конечно, открыть отдельную тему. Например:  _Русское искусство в американских музеях. _ Музей Хиллвуд (англ. _Hillwood Estate, Museum & Gardens) — музей в городе Вашингтон (США). Обладатель одной из лучших коллекций русского искусства на Западе.  http://www.hillwoodmuseum.org/about-...ian-collection_   К Е Маковский Боярский свадебный пир в xvii веке 1883

----------


## Lampada

Есть мнение, что 50 миллионов на спасение пчёл катастрофически мало.

----------


## Lampada

*U.S. Navy promotes its first woman to four-star admiral* | NOLA.com

----------


## Hanna

> *U.S. Navy promotes its first woman to four-star admiral* | NOLA.com

 Great, so the next country that gets invaded by the US can be invaded by an army lead by a woman (and a minority, latina?).  
Which country will have the honour? 
Iran maybe.... 
Sorry Lampada, I know you are trying to be positive but I just don't see any reason. If this woman could actually bring some real feminine qualities (lack of aggressiveness etc) to the US army so much the better, but I assume she was promoted precisely  because she is a very masculine woman and she will not change a thing.

----------


## Lampada

The Grand Canyon Is Doomed | News from the Field | OutsideOnline.com 
NEWS FROM THE FIELD
MONDAY, JULY 7, 2014 * The Grand Canyon Is Doomed*  *Gondolas, shops, and hotels pose monumental threat*  _By: MARTIN FRITZ HUBER    Views like this could be in jeopardy if development around the South Rim gets out of hand.  Photo: Steve Dunleavy/most serious threat the park has faced in its 95-year history."    A mesa visible from the South Rim, which belongs to the Navajo Indian Reservation, could soon become a construction site as restaurants, hotels, and shops are erected in an attempt to spur local tourism, according to the Los Angeles Times. The same developers are also planning to install a gondola that will transport visitors from the rim to the canyon floor, currently only accessible by foot or mule.  
R. Lamar Whitmer, one of the developers, justified the plans by saying that the NPS offers most visitors only a "drive-by wilderness experience." He claims that the Grand Canyon Escalade gondola would give less-mobile individuals a chance to see more of this 2 billion-year-old geological wonder. "The average person can't ride a mule to the bottom of the canyon," Whitmer said. "We want them to feel the canyon from the bottom." 
The developers are also planning to add 2,200 homes and 3 million square feet of commercial space just south of the canyon. NPS worries those new developments will jeopardize some of the park's most iconic vistas and push already-strained resources to the brink. 
"They are serious threats to the future of the park," said park superintendent Dave Uberuaga. "When you have that size and scope of potential development that close to the park, it will impact our visitor experience."_

----------


## Lampada

Games With Words: *Which English?*

----------


## Lampada

*First person to legally purchase pot in WA fired after being seen on local news buying it  *

----------


## Lampada

http://www.themoscowtimes.com/news/a...33/503391.html   *Inside the Criminal Russian Subculture of the U.S. Prison System*By Daniel GenisJul. 14 2014

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/02/ny...o-to-jail.html   
Очень надеюсь, что этот урод получит срок.

----------


## fortheether

How do you say "asshole" in Russian? 
Scott    

> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/02/ny...o-to-jail.html   
> Очень надеюсь, что этот урод получит срок.

----------


## hddscan

> How do you say "asshole" in Russian? 
> Scott

 козёл, урод, засранец, придурок, говнюк, уёбище

----------


## Lampada

*Robert Kennedy Jr. talks* to David Shuster | Al Jazeera America

----------


## Lampada

*Drug Policy Alliance*  _Oregon just became the 3rd state to legalize, tax and regulate marijuana! Go Oregon!!!     http://bit.ly/1qoymYu_

----------


## Lampada

Из комментариев:  _ "SubTropolis is a 55,000,000 сubic foot (5,060,000 m³), 1,100-acre (4.5 km2) manmade cave in the bluffs above the Missouri River in Kansas City, Missouri, United States, that is claimed to be the world's largest underground storage facility."_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*What People Abroad Really Think of Americans | Alternet 
What People Abroad Really Think of Americans*   _Living in a small Canadian town taught me the near-obsession of outsiders' scorn. Finally, I'm ready to push back.  By Bess Rattray   November 28, 2014  |    We litter. We are loud. We are fat. We eat standing up. We drive aggressively. We don’t make eye contact. We don’t open doors for people. We rush. We are rude to wait staff in restaurants. We are prone to domestic violence. We are spoiling for a fight. We put our nose into others’ business. We are sanctimonious. We think we won the War of 1812. We manufacture bad cars, brew bad beer and eat flavorless potato chips. We won’t stop waving the flag. We are bad sports, especially during the Olympics. We think we are the center of the universe, and that money entitles us to everything. But the worst of our sins? We brag—nonstop.  These are just a few of the charms of Americans, according to my friends and neighbors just north of the border. It’s been five years since I married a boat builder and moved from New York City to a tiny, briny town on Nova Scotia’s lobster coast, and for five years I have gritted my teeth and smothered my indignation.  I hear these kinds of extempore critiques constantly—in jests and jibes, in casual conversations at the hair salon, the bookstore, the coffee shop, the day-care walkathon. My Nova Scotian friends and neighbors are not at all shy about sharing their observations and opinions with me, even though they know perfectly well that I am the devil that lives among them. They seem to enjoy it, in fact. They get a twinkle in their eye.  A few weeks ago, at a bachelorette party, I asked a few of my fellow townsfolk to share any further attributes they don’t like about Americans—“Come on! Don’t be shy”—and they were only too delighted to lengthen the list: Our schools are no good; we don’t know how to dress for cold weather; we are incapable of laughing at ourselves; our smiles look fake …  This is the boondocks—proudly so—and in the boondocks, if you want to know what’s on everyone’s mind, you go on Facebook. Facebook is the public-address system, community bulletin board and curmudgeon’s soapbox of small towns like this one, and it was there that I realized just how much time and passion Canadians devote to nursing their dislike.  To give you the precise flavor of the nonchalant America-slagging that, I have come to believe, goes on around the globe with more frequency than most of us could bear to imagine, here is an exchange I witnessed on Facebook this very morning: Bella, the minister’s wife, updates her status: “Mmmm, bacon-wrapped scallops for appetizers. What else should I cook up for some American colleagues who are coming for dinner tonight?” Margaret, a hairdresser, replies: “Other Americans.” *** 
We have, as a nation, always been comfortable with the idea that kooky totalitarian dictators would demonize us. I don’t think our feelings are hurt, for example, when in North Korea—where July is the “Month of Joint Anti-American Struggle”—toddlers are dressed in miniature military uniforms to celebrate National Children’s Day by riding in toy tanks and gleefully shooting arrows at cartoon renderings of Barack Obama’s face. That sort of histrionic loathing is what you’d expect, or even want, from the bad guys. But as we head into 2015, even our old allies in Europe are frowning in our general direction.  Some mornings, reading The New York Times, I feel like the lonely teenager in “Heathers,” and wonder, is Britain our last friend? Barack Obama, in his first presidential campaign in 2008, promised to rehabilitate our image in the eyes of the world. And it worked—for a little while: His election was followed by a statistical bump in international goodwill as nations far and wide were swept up in the wave of warm-and-fuzzies. But that euphoric embrace swiftly turned into disappointment, and then into anger as we entered a new era not of progress and liberty but of peeping and prying and “black site” detentions.   2013 wasn’t a good year. Edward Snowden’s revelations about the N.S.A. and its spy games weren’t a hit with Angela Merkel, et al., in Germany. Pakistanis—who once had been so in love with the romance of America that they almost rioted during Jackie Kennedy’s state visit in 1962, jostling to catch a glimpse of her emerald evening dress—were understandably livid about America’s remote-operated drone strikes. (Protestors carried signs that recast Martin Luther King Jr.’s phrase “I have a dream” in the image of Obama: “I have a drone.”) In Hungary, President Viktor Orbán—taking a cue from his chum Vladimir Putin—decided that the American model of liberal democracy had failed completely; he encouraged state-controlled media outlets to ratchet up to a rabid pitch their editorial rants against America (an “obese society,” in the words of one prominent Orbán crony, that “marches under the faded flag of liberalism, pitifully”).  By 2014 our reputation was up against the ropes. With each fresh news cycle, our spangled stars only seem to fall further from the sky. According to a Wall Street Journal article that ran just this week, 73 percent of Russians have a “very bad” or “generally bad” attitude toward the U.S.; a poll done earlier this year indicated that only 10 percent of Egyptians have a favorable view. German citizens apparently dislike America and Russia equally. That really seems to be saying something.What about Stalingrad?  Of course, political disapproval is one thing, and cultural scorn is another. Obviously, the former fuels the latter—but, as an American abroad, I experience the culture-hatred as the more unpleasant of the two, because it feels more personal. To paraphrase that exemplar of perky Americanism Sally Field: They hate us. They really hate us!  In Canada, anti-Americanism—usually genial, often blithely gratuitous, occasionally vituperative—is a cultural preoccupation bordering on an obsession.  One of my favorite displays of exuberantly irrational America-hating came from an otherwise well-brought-up acquaintance who—between swigs of her pink highball cocktail during a girls-night-out dinner at the one fancy restaurant on the isolated stretch of shoreline I now call home—treated the table to an impassioned denouncement of American chocolate. Yes, that’s right: chocolate. “I absolutely cannot eat American chocolate,” she said, as the other ladies nodded their agreement. “It’s way too sweet. So sweet! It’s horrible.”  For some reason, that morsel of culinary bias annoyed me more than everybody else’s heaping generalizations. Just what did she mean by “American chocolate,” I asked. Hershey’s? No, she said. So, Richart? Li-Lac? Nunu of Brooklyn? Roberta’s of Denver? “Chocolate,” she replied, giving me a look that had turned rather steely. “Made in America.”  My long-suffering husband shrugged off my wild-eyed response—which I let rip, naturally, only after I was safely home. “It isn’t easy living next door to a superpower,” he said, with maddening sympathy for the candy bigot. (Mind you, my husband is originally English and something of an anti-American zealot himself. His contribution to the festival of faults: “Americans are horrible recyclers,” he says.)  I can testify that the Canadians I’ve encountered, at least, believe that Canada is better in every way than the U.S.A.—with exceptions granted for the relative price of gasoline and the prevalence of free shipping on Internet shopping down south. Many Canadians even believe that Thanksgiving is originally a Canuck holiday. They sit down to a table laden with turkey and cranberry relish and sweet potatoes, just like we do, on their version of Thanksgiving—held, slyly, in October—but, citing a historical meal of thanks to God held in Newfoundland by the English navigator Martin Frobisher in 1578, they insist that our national tradition is, sub-rosa and in genuine fact, theirs.   I’ve swallowed my egotistical Yankee chuckles about Canadian potato chips (ketchup flavored!) and Canadian sanctimony, and I’ve bitten my arrogant New York tongue about the comparative politeness-versus-rudeness ratio. Why? Because Americans like me simply cannot trash-talk other nationalities as the other nationalities do us. It just seems … you know, unseemly. Can you imagine the offended looks on the faces of my friends and neighbors if I were to let rip about the deficiencies of the rural Canadian medical system or the culinary arts of the Maritimes? (Cheddar cheese and mayonnaise do not belong on green salads, people.)  But when I am venting to my husband again in the privacy of our bedroom, I find myself pointing out the contradictory fact that Canadians, by their own accounting, are humble, marvelously generous, modest, community-spirited, self-effacing and well-mannered. Indeed, they will tell you so at the drop of a hat. Canadians are peacekeepers, not warmongers, they say. But best of all? Best of all, Canadians—according to themselves—never brag.  Am I the only one who finds this humorous? I mean, in Canada, flag-waving competes with hockey as the national sport … while, ironically, the Americans I know don’t go around waving the red, white and blue. It isn’t done. Patriotism isn’t fashionable. Me, I’m an anomaly. I don’t feel the need to apologize for being American. I come from a long line of what you might call proud and determined East Coast individualists, and I frankly really dig the radical tradition of the U.S. of A. I’m thoroughly gratified to be a political and spiritual descendant of Thomas Jefferson and of Walt Whitman, our forefather-champions of individual liberties. My scripture is the Bill of Rights. What other nations don’t realize is that most Americans—unlike me—don’t tend to sit around enumerating to others, or even themselves, everything great and glorious about our country. Most Americans would be embarrassed to do that. On the contrary, they are usually only too eager to tell you what is terrible about the United States.  I can do that, too. Here are a few dislikes of my own: the demented ideology that cherishes gun rights above all other constitutional rights; torture in the name of freedom; yes, okay, terrible recycling habits; and, also, as mom to two black children adopted from Ethiopia, I could say a few pointed things about America’s profound and absolutely unresolved problem with racism.  But just a few weeks ago, earlier this fall, as the world was reeling from the horrors of Gaza and the outrage of Ferguson, Missouri, something snapped in me. It snapped, I guess, because these watershed socio-political moments forced me to reflect on my status as an American. Basically, I just woke up one morning and decided not to pretend anymore. I decided to let loose my inner patriot and tell my Canadian friends what I really think.  And here is what I really think: You might have Gordon Lightfoot and Bryan Adams on your team, Canada; you might even have gone so far as to put Gordon Lightfoot and Bryan Adams on postage stamps. OK, you might even have Neil Young. I cede you that one. But we have Wilson Pickett and Willie Nelson and Bessie Smith and Frank Sinatra and Stevie Wonder and Leonard Bernstein. We have Muscle Shoals and Tin Pan Alley and the Great White Way and Nashville. We invented punk and Philly soul and bebop and rockabilly and swing and hardcore and outlaw country. We invented Levi’s, and the zipper, and lip gloss; the bra and the Zoot suit; “I Wanna Be Sedated” and “Minnie the Moocher” and “Sugar Magnolia.” The Twist, the Electric Slide, the Charleston, and the Dougie.   America is not just the country that brought you McDonald’s. We brought you bourbon and jambalaya and popcorn and ice cream cones and clam chowder and brownies and pumpkin pie. Yeah, I know that the robotic arm on the Space Shuttle, the “Canadarm,” was built in Toronto—you keep telling me!—but what about paddlewheel steamers and Apollo 13, and the laser, the transistor, the atom-smasher, the Internet, the 3D printer, and the rest of the Space Shuttle itself?  There! I said it. You see? The very best thing about America is its kaleidoscopic diversity. How can anyone—from anywhe: With a positivism that I like to think is quintessentially American, I have at last found an upside to living abroad as a kind of maligned Other. It’s made me reexamine my own biases and convictions, and—eventually—forced me to find the courage of them. Just one last thing, Canada: I’m sorry, no. You did not invent Thanksgiving.  
Comments: What People Abroad Really Think of Americans | Alternet    _

----------


## hddscan

> I’ve swallowed my egotistical Yankee chuckles about Canadian potato chips (ketchup flavored!) and Canadian sanctimony, and I’ve bitten my arrogant New York tongue about the comparative politeness-versus-rudeness ratio.

  

> Why? Because Americans like me simply cannot trash-talk other nationalities as the other nationalities do us. It just seems … you know, unseemly.

 These two go awesome together.
Yeah and Americans also don't brag.
And they are also not hypocrites and not ignorant.

----------


## fortheether

I couldn't even finish reading this rubbish article.  As I was reading I thought maybe Canada should stick to playing hockey, eh. 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

Harvard Law *students* *request delay in exams* amid post-Ferguson &lsquo;national emergency&rsquo; - Metro - The Boston Globe 
Не успели подготовиться из-за участия в демонстрациях.  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> Harvard Law *students* *request delay in exams* amid post-Ferguson ‘national emergency’ - Metro - The Boston Globe 
> Не успели подготовиться из-за участия в демонстрациях.

 It doesn't take college education to "fight for justice" on the street. Especially not the way those "peaceful rallies" went. So, if those students don't really consider their lawyer careers, and chose the way they chose - fine, then suspension is the best option, imo.

----------


## diogen_

> It doesn't take college education to "fight for justice" on the street. Especially not the way those "peaceful rallies" went. So, if those students don't really consider their lawyer careers, and chose the way they chose - fine, then suspension is the best option, imo.

 “Peacefulness” resides in the eyes of the beholder. Inasmuch as protestors suit your political taste they are peaceful, otherwise violent. Ukraine's Maidan protesters were utterly "peaceful", were they not?  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> “Peacefulness” resides in the eyes of the beholder. Inasmuch as protestors suit your political taste they are peaceful, otherwise violent. Ukraine's Maidan protesters were utterly "peaceful", were they not?

 I generally agree with your estimate of "peacefulness". That is why a lot of people of certain views probably assume Ukraine's eastern armed separatists to be "peaceful protesters" too. But wait a second, how about THESE "peaceful protesters", some of which are being fought back now?  ::

----------


## diogen_

> I generally agree with your estimate of "peacefulness". That is why a lot of people of certain views probably assume Ukraine's eastern armed separatists to be "peaceful protesters" too. But wait a second, how about THESE "peaceful protesters", some of which are being fought back now?

 Strelkov and K were not peaceful at all. He is honest enough to recognize it himself. Have a look at his “confessions” published by the Moscow Times. But every action produces counteraction, does it not? It’s elementary physics.)) Russia's Igor Strelkov: I Am Responsible for War in Eastern Ukraine | News | The Moscow Times 
For now, I’m curious how “peaceful” are to be called “AntiPoroshenko” trade-union and other protestors that are looming on the horizon. Let us wait and see… ::

----------


## Lampada

Не уходите от темы, пожалуйста.

----------


## Lampada

_"A Connecticut man purchased a 17 pound lobster in a restaurant and then he release it back into the ocean. The lobster would have about 80 years left. They rescued the lobster from being boiled alive then ending up on someone's dinner plate. He was released in a secret area of the ocean where he can go on living free in their Habitat."_

----------


## Lampada

*Congress quietly ends federal government*&apos;*s ban on medical marijuana* - LA Times

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/attn?fref=photo

----------


## Lampada



----------


## fortheether

> 

 
If if there was an "Don't Like" button on this site I would've used it. 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

Потрясающие истории.  (Я занималась горным туризмом и знаю, как невыносимо тяжело на высоте.  А как там безногому? Ужас! )  Conquering the impossible - CBS News

----------


## Lampada

The FBI Says It Can't Find Hackers to Hire Because *They All Smoke Pot* | Motherboard 
  Вот так проблема у FBI!  Умора!  
Комментарии смешные:  _"Awesome! Let's make the United States a weaker country because of needless anti-marijuana bullshit!_ _I can't wait until the Chinese start hiring American hackers."_

----------


## Lampada

*The Army may ditch fitness tests for unfit, 'ponytail-wearing' hackers*  Тоже смешно!

----------


## wanja

Obama's State of the Union Foreign Policy Translated - Bloomberg View

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Discovering Russian culture in the U.S.: Feb. 6-20* | Russia Beyond The Headlines

----------


## Lampada

Obama
Buzzfeed

----------


## Lampada

19 year old girl can't prove her American citizenship

----------


## hddscan

> 19 year old girl can't prove her American citizenship

 надо Амишей спрашивать

----------


## Lampada

Justice Ginsburg: _I drank before president's speech_

----------


## Lampada

_No One Showed Up To A Little Boy With Autism’s Birthday, So His Mom Asked Facebook For Help _   *Hooray internet!*   
http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/no-one-showed-up-to-a-little-boy-with-autisms-birthday-so-hi#.yqP7VEq6WV

----------


## Lampada

Colorado Sold 7 Tons Of Retail Marijuana In First Legal Year 
17!

----------


## Lampada

Автор:  Андрей Михайлович Шипилов   https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8...B2%D0%B8%D1%87  *"*Вот когда я, например, слышу, что «американцы тупые» и что Америка населена в основном реднеками, я, сидя за компьютером, изобретённым в Америке, под кондиционером, сконструированным в Америке и общаясь с друзьями через интернет, созданный в Америке, глядя на мир через прогрессивные линзы очков, придуманные в Америке, понимаю, что эти очевидные факты никак не вяжутся с «тупыми реднеками».  Когда слышу сентенцию о каком-нибудь «плохом американском законе» я знаю, что тот, кто её произнёс, либо дурак, либо пропагандист. Потому что никаких американских законов в природе не существует. Потому что в Америке в каждом штате, в каждом городе, в каждой деревне – свои собственные законы, не совпадающие с соседскими. И то, за что в одном штате на вас повесят медальку, в другом штате приведёт вас в тюрьму. Даже правила дорожного движения везде свои. 
Когда я слышу смешки по поводу «Американской кухни» или про то, что «американцы питаются только гамбургерами», я понимаю, что слышу это от очень недалёкого человека. Потому что нет никакой «американской» кухни, а есть великое разнообразие индийской, китайской, французской, итальянской и миллиона других кухонь на любой вкус. И если вам нравится питаться гамбургерами, вы будете питаться гамбургерами; нравится питаться кишами и фуа гра – будете питаться кишами и фуа гра, предпочитаете гречневую кашу с бородинским хлебом – будете ходить в ресторан, где вам это всё дадут. 
Проблема в том, что те, кто произносит слово «Америка» видят значение этого слова как некую «страну» вроде России, Германии или Франции, которая достигла большого могущества и теперь хочет навязать свои правила всем остальным странам. 
А это не «страна», и даже не «государство». Это «цивилизация», которая отличается от всех других цивилизаций, ранее существовавших на земле. Точно так же, как египетская цивилизация отличалась от первобытно-общинного строя. Или как римская цивилизация отличалась от цивилизации галлов и кельтов. 
Конечно, у этой цивилизации есть свое государство – «США», но первична – именно цивилизация, «государство США» -- всего лишь техническая надстройка, обслуживающая эту цивилизацию. И конечно, эта цивилизация не «американская» -- самим США чуть больше двухсот лет. Эта цивилизация – общечеловеческая, созданная представителями всех народов и всех наций земли, которые передали ей всё лучшее, что у них было. И которая (и в этом главная суть этой цивилизации) отказалась от поиска «единственно правильного» вектора своего развития, справедливо сочтя, что пусть будет миллион векторов и пусть они свободно конкурируют. 
Это цивилизация, где есть место всему. Где всё существует в одинаково комфортных условиях: и тунеядец, живущий на государственное пособие уже в пятом поколении, и гениальный ученый, который движет вперед науку, уже десятилетия будучи прикованным к инвалидному креслу и аппарату искусственного дыхания. 
И когда я слышу сентенции о «неправильном пути», который выбрала Америка, я точно знаю, что на самом деле никакого «пути» у Америки и вовсе нет. А есть открытое поле, в котором каждый может пойти, куда хочет, в каком угодно направлении, с какой угодно скоростью, и куда-нибудь обязательно придёт, как и положено человеку, идущему в открытом поле. 
Именно в этом и заключается суть новой цивилизации: в этом открытом поле, в нём кроется секрет её успеха и её силы. Именно поэтому весь мир сейчас живёт на технологиях, пришедших из Америки, пользуется медициной и наукой, пришедшей из Америки, и живёт в культурной среде, пришедшей из Америки. Точно также как Даки или Кельты ненавидели Рим, но принимали римскую медицину, канализацию и центральное отопление. 
Обратите внимание, я намерено не пишу «американский», а пишу «пришедший из Америки». Потому что всё «американское», это на самом деле «африканское», «европейское», «азиатское», которое смогло развиться и достигнуть успеха лишь попав в американскую цивилизационную среду.  *..."*

----------


## KonstantinR

Про "тупых американцев" - это стереотип разогнанный сатириком латышом, довольно популярным у русскоязычной аудитории. И в принципе не имеет ничего общего с реальностью, чтобы всерьез это обсуждать. Конечно же так никто не думает, хотя может и есть определенные слои или группы населения, принимающими это всерьез, но едва ли они когда нибудь встретятся с живым американцем или хотя бы не живым (хотя может лучше сказать "реальным" или "в живую", а то те пользователи, для которых русский не родной, могут неправильно понять это слово), но за пределами влияния устоявшихся стереотипов.

----------


## Lampada

_"There is this old joke about a cowboy that rides into town and sees a small boy playing in the dust, so he pulls out a candy from his pocket and holding it out for the boy says, take the candy poor little orphan, but the boy says, I'm not an orphan, sir, there's my parents over there, so the cowboy draws and goes bang bang, then holds the candy out again and is like, 'take the candy poor little orphan'."_

----------


## Lampada

Mean Tweets - President Obama Edition

----------


## Lampada

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/18/us...iage.html?_r=0   _After three decades of debate over its stance on homosexuality, members of the Presbyterian Church (U.S.A.) voted on Tuesday to change the definition of marriage in the church’s constitution to include same-sex marriage.  ..._

----------


## Basil77

Most interesting fragments with Russian subs:    
Full speech here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeLu_yyz3tc

----------


## Lampada

> Most interesting fragments with Russian subs:    
> Full speech here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeLu_yyz3tc

 Да, интересный политический анализ.  Нужно отметить, что Д. Фридман не политик, а политический аналитик, писатель, он выражает своё личное мнение о политике США и мировой политической обстановке. Он честно, открыто говорит, что думает - и, кстати, не боится, что ему за это выстрелят в спину или будут препятствовать встречам с поклонниками.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Friedman 
Последняя его книга (2015):

----------


## Basil77

Стираем. Что и следовало ожидать, впрочем. Неприятно правду читать?

----------


## Lampada

> Стираем. Что и *следовало ожидать*, впрочем. Неприятно правду читать?

 У тебя какая-то своя специфическая "правда", неприемлемая для нашего форума. 
 Значит ты целенаправленно тащись сюда эту ахинею - для вытирания.
Выдаю тебе предупреждение за троллизм.

----------


## Basil77

> Выдаю тебе предупреждение за троллизм.

 (Вытерто. Л.)

----------


## Lampada

> (Вытерто. Л.)

 Забанен на три дня.

----------


## hddscan

весенние репрессии  ::

----------


## Lampada

> весенние репрессии

 Не тролль!

----------


## Lampada

The Freezing Homeless Child! (Social Experiment)

----------


## Lampada

Richmond CA Police Chief Chris Magnus joined a peaceful protest over the deaths of Michael Brown and Eric Garner

----------


## Lampada

Бизоны на дороге

----------


## SergeMak

> ... Д. Фридман не политик, а политический аналитик, писатель, он выражает своё личное мнение о политике США и мировой политической обстановке. Он честно, открыто говорит, что думает - и, кстати, не боится, что ему за это выстрелят в спину ...

 Видимо, он не разъезжает с разбитым фонарем, как этот бедолага:

----------


## Lampada

> Видимо, он не разъезжает с разбитым фонарем, как этот бедолага:  ...

 Слабое, конечно, для семьи утешение, но этому убийце свободы не видать.

----------


## SergeMak

> Слабое, конечно, для семьи утешение, но этому убийце свободы не видать.

 Во-первых, это пока не известно. Во-вторых, если он будет признан виновным, то исключительно потому, что само преступление попало на камеру.
Зато уже оправданы убийцы 17-летнего подростка Трейвона Мартина, другого подростка Майкла Брауна, психически больного Донтре Гамильтона. 
Кстати, не напомнишь, сколько всего было убито президентов США?. А на скольких были совершены покушения?

----------


## Lampada

> Во-первых, это пока не известно. Во-вторых, если он будет признан виновным, то исключительно потому, что само преступление попало на камеру.
> Зато уже оправданы убийцы 17-летнего подростка Трейвона Мартина, другого подростка Майкла Брауна, психически больного Донтре Гамильтона. 
> Кстати, не напомнишь, сколько всего было убито президентов США?. А на скольких были совершены покушения?

 Нет в этом мире справедливости.  Разве кто-то с этим спорит?  Но, по крайней мере, делаются попытки искоренить этот _беспредел_:  каждый полицейский в Южной Каролине (не знаю про другие штаты) будет работать с маленькой видеокамерой на груди. 
Ага, быть Президентом вообще опасно для жизни и вредно для здоровья.

----------


## SergeMak

Никакая видеокамера не устранит отчужденности между людьми. Полицейский, убивший Донтре Гамильтона, был оправдан по закону, так как утверждал, что афроамериканцу удалось вырвать у него дубинку и нанести ему удар по шее. Возможно, он это придумал, но, предположим, что это было правдой и, если бы у него на груди была видеокамера, запись подтвердила бы его правоту? Что, 14 пуль - это адекватный уровень самозащиты от нападающего с дубинкой?
Есть понятие закона, а есть человечность, сострадание, эмпатия. Человек, всаживающий в другого человека, пусть даже и в целях самообороны, 14 пуль, не видит в другом человеке человека, а значит и сам уже перестает быть человеком. Ведь это даже не ветхозаветное "око за око", что уж там говорить о христианском призыве любить своих врагов. Расчеловечивание людей в современном обществе - самое страшное явление, никакой терроризм и рядом не стоял.

----------


## Lampada

> Никакая видеокамера не устранит отчужденности между людьми. Полицейский, убивший Донтре Гамильтона, был оправдан по закону, так как утверждал, что афроамериканцу удалось вырвать у него дубинку и нанести ему удар по шее. Возможно, он это придумал, но, предположим, что это было правдой и, если бы у него на груди была видеокамера, запись подтвердила бы его правоту? Что, 14 пуль - это адекватный уровень самозащиты от нападающего с дубинкой?
> Есть понятие закона, а есть человечность, сострадание, эмпатия. Человек, всаживающий в другого человека, пусть даже и в целях самообороны, 14 пуль, не видит в другом человеке человека, а значит и сам уже перестает быть человеком. Ведь это даже не ветхозаветное "око за око", что уж там говорить о христианском призыве любить своих врагов. Расчеловечивание людей в современном обществе - самое страшное явление, никакой терроризм и рядом не стоял.

 Да, расизм - извечное зло, но борьба с ним не прекращается. И сегодня уже намного меньше межрасового неприятия, чем это было раньше.  Интересно, что в Америке больше и больше смешанных пар и, я думаю, что лет через 100+ цвет толпы будет заметно отличный от современного.
"_...The study found that in total, 8.4 percent of all current U.S. marriages are interracial, up from 3.2 percent in 1980.  ..."_

----------


## Lampada

Addicting Info – Bill Maher Slams ‘Bad Apple’ Defense Of Cops: It’s The Whole Barrel, Not Just A Few Apples (VIDEO)  
Real Time With* Bill Maher* - Walter Scott Shooting.   _"Police problem is more than a few bad apples"_

----------


## Lampada

Обед* - $47,221 !!!*   http://www.yelp.com/biz/nellos-new-y...kVkKOpib_47J5g

----------


## wanja

Генерал-губернаторов США в странах Европы по традиции называют послами...

----------


## Lampada

Cute: "_would pay for the wage increases by cutting his own salary from nearly $1 million to $70,000 "_   One Company’s New Minimum Wage: $70,000 a Year  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/14/bu...year.html?_r=0

----------


## Lampada

_ Fort Hood has put a boot on the ground for every American life lost in Iraq and Afghanistan. A powerful memorial. 
Из комментариев на ФБ: 
"..._ a useless, pointless, unwin-able, make-everything-worse kind of war "

----------


## Lampada

Mom Smacks Son for Taking Part in Baltimore Riot  *Mom of the Year! * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRxGp4FNtA - *CNN interview with Mother and son*

----------


## Lampada

*Bernie Sanders,* "America's Becoming a $Billionaire's Oligarchy"

----------


## Lampada

(Смешное.).
 За такую рекламу_ Potbelly_ должны по крайней мере заплатить за него_ bail.  Man Robs Subway Then Crosses Street To Buy Sandwich at Potbelly, Police Say - Rogers Park - DNAinfo.com Chicago_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_"I congratulate the Los Angeles City Council for voting to raise the minimum wage to $15 per hour. The momentum is growing all across our country as state after state and city after city raise their minimum wage to help millions of hard-working Americans earn the income they deserve. States and communities are not waiting for Congress to act because working people cannot survive on the federal minimum wage of $7.25 an hour. If people work 40 hours a week, they deserve not to live in dire poverty."_ Bernie Sanders

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Fact-Based, In-Depth News | Al Jazeera America

----------


## fortheether

Serious?   

> Fact-Based, In-Depth News | Al Jazeera America

----------


## Lampada

> Serious?

 А ты смотрить их канал? Я думаю, что он местами полезен для равновесия.

----------


## hddscan

Will there be a Maidan 2.0 in Macedonia? https://ahousewithnochild.wordpress....-in-macedonia/ 
Some say that troubles in Macedonia stirred up by American government to prevent "Turk Stream" gas line to go to Europe. Particular resemblance to Ukrainian Maidan is troubling, looks like it was done by the same director.

----------


## Eric C.

> Will there be a Maidan 2.0 in Macedonia? https://ahousewithnochild.wordpress....-in-macedonia/ 
> Some say that troubles in Macedonia stirred up by American government to prevent "Turk Stream" gas line to go to Europe. Particular resemblance to Ukrainian Maidan is troubling, looks like it was done by the same director.

 A funny fact is that all those local "kings" are of very little worth, since no one is out for them, everyone who is not protesting are just spectators who simply feel like having fun watching a show of overthrowing another corrupt power. I think it's particularly true for Eastern Europe, but who knows where it may be replicated next. Personally, I don't have a problem with overthrowing governments that even the most loyal people don't care about. Does anyone?  ::

----------


## fortheether

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Jaz..._and_criticism   

> А ты смотрить их канал? Я думаю, что он местами полезен для равновесия.

----------


## hddscan

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Jaz..._and_criticism

 Could you point me to a direction of unbiased media resource? I would love to have an access to one. 
However, after a thorough search I could only conclude that such resource does not exist. Moreover, respected (by me) media resources such as BBC and CNN are very biased, especially in external politics.
So if you are to drink from a cup of BBC or CNN don't forget to drink from RT and Al Jazeera, to neutralize the poison of one another.

----------


## Lampada

> Could you point me to a direction of unbiased media resource? I would love to have an access to one. 
> However, after a thorough search I could only conclude that such resource does not exist. Moreover, respected (by me) media resources such as BBC and CNN are very biased, especially in external politics.
> So if you are to drink from a cup of BBC or CNN don't forget to drink from RT and Al Jazeera, to neutralize the poison of one another.

 Say what?  Which ones exactly do you call "poison"?

----------


## hddscan

> Say what?  Which ones exactly do you call "poison"?

 What's so surprising?
By poison I meant propaganda that exists in all media

----------


## Lampada

> What's so surprising?
> By poison I meant propaganda that exists in all media

 RT included?

----------


## hddscan

> RT included?

 why do I need to repeat it 3 times? 
One  

> Could you point me to a direction of unbiased media resource? I would love to have an access to one. 
> However, after a thorough search I could only conclude that such resource does not exist.

 Two  

> By poison I meant propaganda that exists in all media

 And now three
When I say all media I mean all media, RT included. Yet again, what is so surprising?

----------


## Lampada

_"Just born in a wrong body". _    http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/04/opinion/*let-transgender-troops-serve-openly*.html?smid=nytnow-share&smprod=nytnow&_r=0 June 4, 2015
______________________ Бедные власти:  не успели кое-как смириться с гомосексуалистами, теперь - головная боль с трансгендерами. ::

----------


## hddscan

That ain't Russian propaganda it just how American are I guess.

----------


## Lampada

> That ain't Russian propaganda it just how American are I guess.

     _The Petition for "Mandatory Euthanasia" for Senior Citizens Under Obama Care!_

----------


## Lampada

_Obama Zombies Sign Petition Supporting Infanticide as Part of Obama Care (Post-Birth Abortion)_

----------


## Lampada

_People sign petition to "increase inflation to 100%" to cause hyperinflation._

----------


## Lampada

_People sign "I am a moron" petition without reading headline_

----------


## Lampada

_Californians Sign Petition to Allow Soldiers to Commandeer Anyone's Home & Live There For Free_

----------


## Lampada

> That ain't Russian propaganda* it just how American are* I guess.

 Да, тебе лучше не ходить в Америку:  _за деревьями леса не увидишь_.  :: 
Пропагандируешь-то именно* ты*: по нескольким одураченным судишь всё общество, всех _под одну гребёнку_. Некузяво как-то...
Да, некоторых простодушных американцев  опытному насмешнику-манипулятору действительно легко "подвести под монастырь", подставить то-есть.  Не думаешь, что в любой стране при желании можно такое же провернуть? 
Спасибо, конечно, за этого Марка.  Обхохоталась до слёз!

----------


## Lampada

_Mark Dice tries to sell $1100 one ounce gold coin for $50; no takers. 
______________________________________________ _ Продолжение:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndshbH3qZ6Y  _Selling 1 Oz Gold Coin for $25 (when it's worth over $1,500)_    ::

----------


## Lampada

_College Students Sign Petition to Imprison All Registered Gun Owners!_ 
Ой, умора!

----------


## Lampada

_Obama Supporters Petition to Repeal the FIRST AMENDMENT. Seriously! Watch!_

----------


## Lampada

_Communist Karl Marx Endorsed by Obama as the Next President? [Trolling Obama Supporters]_

----------


## Lampada

_Obama Supporters Sign Petition With NO EXPLANATION and ZERO Information about What They're Signing!_

----------


## Lampada

_Obama Care Supporters Sign Petition to Include PETS and "Free Veterinary Care" on Policies_

----------


## hddscan

> Пропагандируешь-то именно* ты*: по нескольким одураченным судишь всё общество, всех _под одну гребёнку_. Некузяво как-то...

 so, all those idiots people on other videos are not the Americans I guess. That's what you trying to say?

----------


## Lampada

> so, all those idiots people on other videos are not the Americans I guess. That's what you trying to say?

 Я уже выше сказала, что хотела.  
Хороший психолог и притворщик, Марк инстинктивно выбирает из толпы подходящих для его целей прохожих,  да и показывает, очевидно, только малую часть отснятого материала.
Просто восхищаюсь доверчивостью (когда не доходит до денег), открытостью, беспечностью и поверхностностью этих людей. 
 В библиотеках, на выставках, в музеях, в театрах, в студенческой среде и т.п. - трудно встретить людей такого узкого кругозора.

----------


## hddscan

> В библиотеках, на выставках, в музеях, в театрах, в студенческой среде и т.п. - трудно встретить людей такого узкого кругозора.

 of course, they are all on the streets, playing roles in those videos  :: 
You say that those people on the streets is not a majority but how you can be so sure, maybe people in the libraries is a minority  ::  ?

----------


## Lampada

> of course, they are all on the streets, playing roles in those videos 
> You say that those people on the streets is not a majority but how you can be so sure, maybe people in the libraries is a minority  ?

 Вроде неглупый человек, а примитивную пургу бессменно несёшь (непонятно, на кого она рассчитана, потому что на МастерRussian тупых нет). Какая-то сокрытая интрига за всей этой провокаций/троллингом?  Просто интересно. 
Вытирать пока ничего не буду, потому как развлечение.

----------


## Lampada

*The US* Finally Admits Cannabis Kills Cancer Cells | Collective-Evolution

----------


## Lampada

*Alive and Kickin'* - CBS News  on "60 minutes" (*with transcript*)

----------


## Eric C.

> 

 I wish ALL of those numbers were zeroes... Freaking buck inflation.

----------


## Lampada

Moby Talks to Lisa Fletcher | Al Jazeera America  _One of the most important electronic dance music pioneers talks about music and his social activism_ October 16, 2015    
Richard Melville Hall, better known by his stage name *Moby*, is an American singer-songwriter, musician, DJ and photographer.

----------


## Lampada

Смешное! ‘Pharma bro’ Martin Shkreli whines about Bernie giving his money to charity and Twitter tears him a new one    
Реакция людей в Твиттере бесценна:  _4 of your pills cost more than your donation. 
 Of course, the message in all this is lost on you Shkreli, you silly little fool.  _ _Then why are you whining? Oh, right, because you learned the hard way your money can’t buy access. _ _What a master capitalist you are_ @MartinShkreli_ what with getting punk’d by a geriatric socialist. ... _ _Gave it to people that can’t afford treatment. Nice try, ferret face. _ _Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha  hahahahah You have never won a fight or slept with someone you didn’t pay. 
The perfect financial jiu jitsu. Call it trickle down, asshole. BTW, where’s the price correction?_ _ _

----------


## fortheether

> 

 If I felt that way I would move to one of the countries with 'free' healthcare. 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

> If I felt that way I would move to one of the countries with 'free' healthcare. 
> Scott

  _Нашла коса на камень_. ::   Я не знаю, как тебе ответить. ::   (Лично у меня всегда была и есть мед. страховка.)

----------


## Lampada

Bernie Sanders:  'We need to end the war on drugs'

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Actor/Author Dick Van Dyke | Interviews | Tavis Smiley | PBS   Actor/Author Dick Van Dyke       Какой прекрасный человек!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Samvel Yervinyan -  with Yanni.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

С Днём рождения, дорогой Роберт!  Желаю тебе хорошего настроения, крепкого здоровья, любви и счастья!

----------


## fortheether

> 

 Maybe this nonsense should be in the political section of the forum? 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

> Maybe this nonsense should be in the political section of the forum? 
> Scott

 Нет, в Политике у нас российский "нонсенс". ::

----------


## Lampada



----------


## fortheether

> 

 If a business owner has to pay $15 an hour for someone to flip burgers, how much does the owner have to charge for burgers? 
Seems in Seattle it's not working so well for the people no longer working. Who would've thunk? 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

> If a business owner has to pay $15 an hour for someone to flip burgers, how much does the owner have to charge for burgers? 
> Seems in Seattle it's not working so well for the people no longer working. Who would've thunk? 
> Scott

 We'd pay more for burgers.  Full time workers have to make a livable living.

----------


## hddscan

There is currently shortage of people working in service area in the US (people like waiters, cooks, store cashiers). I suspect salary increase is inevitable.

----------


## fortheether

Owner sells less burgers, needs fewer employees.    

> We'd pay more for burgers.  Full time workers have to make a livable living.

----------


## Lampada

_"Steve Jobs’ biological father, Abdulfattah “John” Jandali, was born in 1931 to a prominent Syrian family, the youngest of nine children. He grew up in Homs, Syria, a city since ravaged by the nation’s civil war."_

----------


## fortheether

Why are there any refugees from Syria? Seems to me a total lack of leadership in the White House. Remember the 'red line'? It was crossed and nothing happened. 
IMHO, 
Scott

----------


## hddscan

> _"Steve Jobs’ biological father, Abdulfattah “John” Jandali, was born in 1931 to a prominent Syrian family, the youngest of nine children. He grew up in Homs, Syria, a city since ravaged by the nation’s civil war."_

 Poor propaganda.
They did not raise him. Steve Jobs has been adopted right after he was born, by American-Armenian family. BTW Steve's adoptive father was a son of alcoholic, maybe if republicans would suggest that they don't need any alcoholics, democrats should bring this up?

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater       *David Jewberg* Follow · November 18 · Edited ·    _" да, я уже в курсе что я подлый пиндос, проплаченный троль, бот, агент ЦРУ и/или Госдепа, ж*д, ж*денок, ж*дяра, украж*д, х**ол, русофоб, предатель, потомок предателей, диванный вояка, в погоне за долларом, без духовный, убийца, фашист, укро-фашист, ж*до-фашист, п*д*раст, жадный, идиот, пропогандон, м*дак, трус, дебил, лжец, завистник, неуч, позор семьи/ нации/ предков, неудачник, и импотент. ))). можете мне больше это даже не писать.  
Я семь лет занимаюсь россией, последнии годы отвечаю за россию в Министерстве обороны США, до этого много лет занимался ближним восток. пока я жил и работал в посольстве США в москве (2009-2013) я общался с интересными и образованными россиянами, даже люди со Знаменки мне нравились. с тех пор как я уехал в 2013, ситуация сильно изменилась, как будто вся страна взбесилась. моя задача понять почему это, надолго ли это, и поддерживает ли народ ядерный конфликт Путина, хотя мы все понимаем что от_ _народа уже давно ничего не зависит.  
Я недавно осознал что большинству россиян иллюзия мирового уважения важнее чем качество жизни собственной семьи. вы вдруг почувствовали что вы опять сверх держава, отжав Крым и невзирая на все ужасные последствия для себя и для страны опьянели от счастья и значимости.  
Я специально набираю друзей из групп Горжусь Что Русский, Люблю Путина, Лаврова, Великая Русь, Единая Россия, Офицеры России, Кадыров, ТВ Звезда, ТАСС, итд. Именно от туда берутся мои 90+ процентов друзей. если есть достойные информированные оппоненты, шлите их имена в личку и я их добавлю. 
Прекрасно понимаю что великим и обманутым правду видеть не приятно, особенно в первый раз, и в этом смысл моего маленького не санкционированного проекта. Ликбез для ватнико которые вообще не понимают геополитику и не знают свою историю.  
Если я в чем то не прав или моя информация ошибочная, прошу вас публично меня опровергнуть ссылками на нейтральные источники. пожалуйста читайте и проверяйте всю мою инфу. Я допускаю свои и чужие ошибки в данных, хотя я все стараюсь проверять. 
Мой средний пост набирает около 300 лайков, это 6000+ просмотров. хорошие результаты для распостронения правды людям которые ее не имеют. буду благодарен за все пере-посты особенно в группы патриотов. 
Мне Мин Обороны мне платит зарплату, но не за ФБ, а за мой анализ ситуации в России. Так что пишу я от себя, но ваши мнения мне важны для моей работы. Секреты не продаю и не покупаю. Все Ваши вопросы отвечу в личке. 
PS Меня здесь лично знают 3-5 человек, остальные вы все незнакомцы, хотя некотрые мне нравятся, но не с кем общаться за пределами не буду. и еще, ваше мнение обо мне, меня не волнует и не обижает. Я знаю кто я, и мне не стыдно, не обидно и не страшно. 
с вопросами пишите в личку, если есть что то интересное опубликовать шлите туда же или почта (major.jewberg@gmail.com).  
PPS Простите за ошибки и опечатки, русский чертовски трудный язык, у меня 3 страницы копи-пасте ответов от переводчиков. остальное я пишу сам. 
спасибо и всего хорошего"_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Bernie Sanders Polling Surge: A Closer Look - Late Night with Seth Meyers

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Перепост с фэйсбука:  *Michael Weithorn*   February 29 at 11:42pm ·    _ " I love this motherfucker. 
A nearly 75 year-old man with, I'm guessing, a prostate the size of a softball, dragging himself around the country, eating shitty food, spending every day from the moment he wakes up in whatever-fucking-city-this-is to the moment he gets into yet another bed he's never slept in before and never will again - every day spent talking, shouting, pointing, insisting, jumping up and down, clanging his bell, this "single issue" candidate whose single issue is that, no you're not crazy, there's a huge goddamn gorilla in the room and he's been raping you in your sleep. 
No political "persona" here, no shroud of mystery, just a surly, street-tough, relentless battler for the little guy against the behemoth, one of the very few uncorruptables who's been willing to spend his life working for us on the inside without ever joining their country club.  
This year he figured people were really ready to listen and he went big - a brass-balls move that, no matter what the outcome, has been of monumental value to the country and to the cause of democracy.  
The thugs may be circling, but we know this ornery bastard is going to keep fighting and yelling even when they're hauling him away. 
And I love him for that, I really do. ‪"_   _ _

----------


## diogen_

> Bernie Sanders Polling Surge: A Closer Look - Late Night with Seth Meyers

 Bernie Sanders is a born loser, but Donald Trump is a true stud!  Лампада, скоро и все американцы узнают, что означает "показывать кузькину мать"! ::

----------


## Lampada

> Bernie Sanders is a born loser, but Donald Trump is a true stud!  Лампада, скоро и все американцы узнают, что означает "показывать кузькину мать"!

 Not so fast: _ it's not over till it's over._ Ты забыл, что_ хорошо смеётся тот, кто смеётся последним. _ Берни абсолютно не лузер (даже ты о нём пишешь), да дело совсем не в нём.  Он, как _декабристы, которые "разбудили Герцена"_, возбудил и вдохновил аполитичную американскую молодёжь, и сейчас, начатое им движение за перемены, заглушить будет невозможно.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## diogen_

> Not so fast: _ it's not over till it's over._ Ты забыл, что_ хорошо смеётся тот, кто смеётся последним. _ Берни абсолютно не лузер (даже ты о нём пишешь), да дело совсем не в нём.  Он, как _декабристы, которые "разбудили Герцена"_, возбудил и вдохновил аполитичную американскую молодёжь, и сейчас, начатое им движение за перемены, заглушить будет невозможно.

 Ну с вашей аналогией про "разбуженных" можно и до социалистической революции дело довести  ::  Зуб даю, что не дадут Берни стать президентом, не видать ему кабинета в Белом доме как своих ушей. 
Зато у Трампа фамилия самая, что ни на есть подходящая. Он явно знает, где находится прикуп и потому живет уже даже и не в Сочи)) В паре Сандерс - Трамп ставлю 10 пунктов своей репутации на Трампа!!

----------


## Lampada

> Ну с вашей аналогией про "разбуженных" можно и до социалистической революции дело довести  Зуб даю, что не дадут Берни стать президентом, не видать ему кабинета в Белом доме как своих ушей. 
> Зато у Трампа фамилия самая, что ни на есть подходящая. Он явно знает, где находится прикуп и потому живет уже даже и не в Сочи)) В паре Сандерс - Трамп ставлю 10 пунктов своей репутации на Трампа!!

 Опять же, дело не в Берни, а в том, за _что_ он стоит горой и в народе, который подхватил его идеи. Интереснее здесь стало. Демократия как-никак, и интернет не закроешь.   _" ...The next morning, Trump said on MSNBC: "Bernie Sanders has a message that's interesting. I'm going to be taking a lot of the things Bernie said and using them." ..."     http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/29/politi...ers/index.html  _

----------


## diogen_

> Опять же, дело не в Берни, а в том, за _что_ он стоит горой и в народе, который подхватил его идеи. Интереснее здесь стало. Демократия как-никак, и интернет не закроешь.

 А что, разве кто-то собирался инет у вас закрывать?  ::  
Ну и все-таки кто победит Трамп или Сандерс? Ставьте  свою репутацию на кон и не увиливайте от ответа!!

----------


## Lampada

> А что, разве кто-то собирался инет у вас закрывать?  
> Ну и все-таки кто победит Трамп или Сандерс? Ставьте  свою репутацию на кон и не увиливайте от ответа!!

 Нету у меня никакой репутации в политике.  Отдаю свой голос Берни и... надеюсь на чудо. ::

----------


## diogen_

> Нету у меня никакой репутации в политике.  Отдаю свой голос Берни и... надеюсь на чудо.

 Ну значит все-таки Трамп победит, раз даже вы, при всей своей любви, боитесь на него свою репутацию поставить!! ::

----------


## Lampada

> Ну значит все-таки Трамп победит, раз даже вы, при всей своей любви, боитесь на него свою репутацию поставить!!

 Скромно признаю себя несостоятельной что-либо противопоставить Вашей уверенности в победе Трампа.   ::

----------


## diogen_

> Скромно признаю себя несостоятельной что-либо противопоставить Вашей уверенности в победе Трампа.

 Получается, что я задавил вас своим авторитетом!! ::

----------


## Lampada

> Получается, что я задавил вас своим авторитетом!!

    ::

----------


## diogen_

Ах вам *все равно*, ну тогда смотрите....     ::

----------


## Lampada

> Ах вам *все равно*, ну тогда смотрите....

 http://masterrussian.net/f52/%D1%8F-...tml#post230839

----------


## Lampada

_Всё будет хорошо, Ну зачем такие спешки? Всё будет хорошо, И в дамки выйдут пешки! И будет шум и гам, И будут сны к деньгам, И дождички пойдут по четвергам. 
...   (Из старой песни.)_

----------


## diogen_

> Всё будет хорошо,

 Так..? ::   
Ладно,Лампада, откланиваюсь! Как говорил Остап Бендер, удаляюсь на заседание малого совнархоза!!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Bernie Sanders is a born loser,   ...

 Ха! Ничего себе "лузер":

----------


## Lampada

> Так..? www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRVhWPignvU...

----------


## Lampada



----------


## diogen_

> Ха! Ничего себе "лузер":

 Ну что, Лампадушка, как там Берни поживает? Политический труп, или еще шевелится...Впрочем,после Калифорнии уже поздно пить боржоми. :: 
Теперь только Трамп, как я и предполагал, может остановить вашу кровавую Киллари ::  1827059.jpg 
ЗЫ Для вас  старую песенку вспомнил. Сегодня мечта прошла стороной..., ну а дальше все понятно..., короче, не надо печалиться, вся жизнь впереди, надейся и жди... ::

----------


## Lampada

It's still not over.   https://www.change.org/p/bernie-sand...m_medium=email 
No matter what Bernie is going to be a big deal in American politics.  He has at least 10 million supporters behind him. They donated  for this election $200 000 000. He can't let them down. He will continue to pursue his convictions.

----------


## diogen_

Fat chance. It's all over now, and Mrs Clinton will be the only candidate from the Democratic party. Trust me. 
Впрочем, как там было у Ломоносова, что-то я уже подзабыл- надежды девушек питают, так что-ли?  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lampada

_Scuba Soldier - Back From Afghanistan Early_

----------


## Lampada

_Bernie Bernie Bernie    
(copy-pasted from FB) _ Cindy Brecht Bernie is an inspiration to build a better world and he's leading the way in a manner none of the others ever could.  #BernieorBust#NeverHillary  Unlike · Reply · _17__ · 11 hrs_        _Victor Fuentes Bernie, please GO Independent. It's time to teach a lesson to the other Two Parties._  _Unlike · Reply · 26 · 19 hrs_      _Lynn Lawson He is what he has always been a politician to respect one who always put his people and their beliefs first. He has never been bought or never yielded his values. He deserves this office and we would be privileged to see him in the White House._  _Unlike · Reply · 1 · 5 hrs · Edited_       _jeniifer Troxell Happy Father's Day Bernie! You have fathered the revolution! Even if we have to get our own place, we will always consider your house, home._  _Like · Reply · 5 hrs_     _Peter Pollack LOOK AT THOSE CROWDS. Give me a break, Bernie did win! The DNC suppressed voters and worked with the media to hand this election to Hillary. #neverhillary_  _Like · Reply · 4 · 12 hrs_       __  _Howard Arthur Change is coming..._  _Like · Reply · 15 · 19 hrs_     __  _William Cosme He goes independent I'm with you Bernie no more money interest let's continue the revolution   _ Lucy Pitsinger YES HE IS!!!  Unlike · Reply · _8__ · 19 hrs_       __  _Ruth Chanson We Fight Till We Win! #BernieorBust_  _Unlike · Reply · 4 · 13 hrs_      _Lola Waters Bernie Sanders has 37+ million supporters of which 17+ million have had their vote's suppressed, denied, purged, stolen,erased or flipped and that does not take in to account the voting stations being closed as well as all the id and so 91.41% of us have pledged to not vote for her no matter what we will not fallow her we will only vote for Bernie Sanders_  _Like · Reply · 9 · 17 hrs_     _Buffy Miller   _  _Like · Reply · 3 hrs_    __  _Barbara Lynch Eloise you got that right...leader. He is leading a great Revolution. And he is a great man, not just for this election but for all of his life. Always speaking out against injustices. Love and respect him so much._  _Like · Reply · 2 · 11 hrs_     __  _Michelle Edwards Bernie is an inspiration to the world!_  _Like · Reply · 6 hrs_

----------


## diogen_

Лампада, ну и какой вывод мы должны делать из всей этой копипасты ваших фейсбучных хомячков. Я не понял, Берни станет президентом или  как Ленин замутит революцию? Чего ждать??

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, ну и какой вывод мы должны делать из всей этой копипасты ваших фейсбучных хомячков. Я не понял, Берни станет президентом или  как Ленин замутит революцию? Чего ждать??

 И точно:  как хомячки против жирных котов.  Только этих "хомячков" миллионы, и они набираются энергией от Берни.  Предположительно многие из них пойдут в политику, будут баллотироваться в Конгресс, Сенат и др. органы власти, а поддержка им обеспечена. Фейсбук, однако, как ни крути, большая сила, и молодцы, что разрешают копипаст. 
В общем, пока "надейся и жди" перемен. Поживём - увидим.  
Дай Бог здоровья Берни.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## diogen_

Да у вас я смотрю все сурьёзно. Хомячки не на шутку  разбушевались после спячки. Видать крепкая заруба намечается))) 
 И вновь продолжается бой, 
 И сердцу тревожно в груди. 
 И Берни - такой молодой, 
 И юный Ноябрь впереди!  ::

----------


## diogen_

> So as we enter the month or so before the Democratic convention, that’s the state of affairs: a conciliatory Sanders campaign not trying to win anymore, but still withholding that big endorsement to try to win whatever concessions he can from Clinton. We’ll see how well it works.

 Лампада, неужели это правда? Ведь это так унизительно выпрашивать подачки от Клинтонши? ::   Bernie Sanders: “It doesn’t appear that I’m going to be the nominee” - Vox

----------


## wanja

Brexit' to be followed by Grexit. Departugal. Italeave. Fruckoff. Czechout. Oustria. Finish. Slovakout. Latervia. Byegium.
And when the place is empty - UkraINe at last

----------


## diogen_

> "Хиллари Клинтон выиграла борьбу за то, чтобы стать кандидатом в президенты от Демократической партии. И я поздравляю ее с этим. *И я намерен сделать все возможное, чтобы она стала президентом США*", - сказал Сандерс, выступая на предвыборной митинге Клинтон в штате Нью-Гемпшир.

 Лампада,это позорище!! Так надругаться над идеалами фейсбучных хомячков! Поманил громкими лозунгами и забросил, продавшись за тридцать сребреников! Махровый лузер, ваш Берни!  Выборы в США: Сандерс поддержал Клинтон - Korrespondent.net

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада,это позорище!! Так надругаться над идеалами фейсбучных хомячков! Поманил громкими лозунгами и забросил, продавшись за тридцать сребреников! Махровый лузер, ваш Берни!  Выборы в США: Сандерс поддержал Клинтон - Korrespondent.net

 Глянь, примчался. Поизголяться, соль на рану насыпать... И без того тошно. 
Всё не так просто. 
From Facebook: _"As per DNC rules, a candidate with an active campaign is not allowed to deny an endorsement of  another campaign. Doing so would result in forfeiture of said candidate's superdelegate status, and the loss of access to the convention floor stage. 
You must come to understand that the nature of politics is to subtract meaning from language. 
Although Bernie Sanders is a statesman, he's still a politician. 
 Have a bit of patience, and wait for Bernie Sanders to make his case at the Democratic National Convention.  By "endorsing" Hillary Clinton, Sanders is actively preserving his options, and buying time." _

----------


## Lampada

https://theindependentthinker2016.wo...america-today/* 
What Bernie Sanders Gave to America Today*  
Posted on July 12, 2016 by The Independent Thinker   Today, my hero, Bernie Sanders, endorsed Hillary Clinton, a woman that I truly believe is sociopathic, for the office of the President of the United States and then immediately the sun hid behind a cloud and it began to rain. I was grateful for the rain. It’s been pretty humid here for the last several days and I was in need of the empathy. I fought back tears as I left the gym. I am not afraid to cry. I just prefer to do it while I am writing. I went home and grabbed my laptop. I knew all this fire stinging my eyes was way too complex to be worked out with a box of tissues or a ton of free weights. I made a point to stay off social media. I had no time for haters, turncoats or conspiracy theorists. I drove to the coffee shop and put in my ear buds. Behind my glasses, I watched people moving here and there, seemingly clueless to the great turmoil taking place in their country. I did not envy them. I am awake now. And I will never sleep again.   
Bernie Sanders is the greatest politician of my lifetime. He is the greatest statesman of my lifetime. He is the greatest human being I have ever had the privilege of witnessing. He is the voice of my generation and long after he ceases to speak, his words will echo throughout the hearts and minds of millions. Bernie Sanders is an activist. He stood up for me before I even knew his name…before I was even born. Bernie Sanders inspired tens of millions of people to get outside of their comfort zones and shove their middle fingers in the face of evil. Bernie Sanders was “dangerous”. Bernie Sanders rattled cages. Bernie Sanders raged against the machine!! Bernie Sanders taught us all how this thing was supposed to be done. Bernie Sanders is a prophet and a Buddha. He continued to speak peace when all those around him declared war. He woke up an entire generation and inspired tens of thousands to perform a hostile takeover of their government. Bernie Sanders is a true revolutionary. So why the hell did he endorse Hillary Clinton?   
Do not tell me that Bernie Sanders is just another bought and paid for politician. To even utter such nonsense would show complete and all-encompassing ignorance. This man has fought for what is right when literally no one was fighting by his side. This man went toe to toe with Alan Greenspan for eight and a half hours. This man spoke the truth why corrupt politicians laughed at him and left the room in blatant shows of disrespect. Bernie Sanders was the tree, falling again and again in the D.C. forest of corruption. Bernie Sanders was the one hand clapping against the fascist regime, when you and I were still watching CNN and calling it news. Bernie Sanders is The Truth. So don’t even think about telling me that Bernie Sanders sold out, as if suddenly, after 40 years of trying, the powers that be, finally found some secret treasure that Senator Sanders could not resist. And do not waste my time with your foolish conspiracy theories about how Hillary Clinton threatened him in some way. They have been threatening Bernie Sanders for decades. Bernie Sanders does not succumb to threats. Bernie Sanders endorsed Hillary Clinton because he cares more about us than he does about selfish glory. Bernie Sanders changed the world again today and if you weren’t watching closely, you may have missed it. Bernie Sanders just sent millions of poor kids to college. Bernie Sanders just saved millions of lives.   
As part of Bernie Sanders’ agreement to endorse Hillary Clinton, Clinton had to agree to support free public universities for low income families. This is not something that she wanted. So why will she keep up her end of the bargain? Because she is driven by ego. She wants to be recognized as a good person and a good president. I know she lies and breaks promises and Bernie knows this too. But she won’t break this one, because Sanders handed her the carrot, but saved the stick for us. Today marks a reset button for Hillary Clinton. Bernie Sanders gave her a chance to step up and do the right thing and if she doesn’t, then she will find that there are tens of millions of sticks all over this country that will cut through the air simultaneously and make her presidency a complete debacle. I am referring to the tens of millions of activists who will watch Hillary Clinton’s every move from this day forward and make her life difficult every time she breaks a promise to the American people. I am referring to the tens of thousands of activists who are running for public office, who will take over our House and Senate and infect change from the inside. I am referring to you. You have a stick and I encourage you to use it. Because of Sanders’ sacrifice today, millions of American children will have a way to escape extreme poverty and follow their dreams. Because of Sanders’ sacrifice today, there is now light penetrating the darkness in the places that our government forgot to represent. I, like you, wanted Bernie to win the Presidency and there is little doubt that he could have done so through an Independent run, but if he had won, he would have met with extreme opposition from the establishment that owns every branch of our government. Sanders would have toiled in office, waiting for new elections, so that activists could take over the seats required to pass the bills that the establishment would strike down. So Sanders did what any wise old warrior would do. He conceded the battle, so that we might win the war. And Clinton will get the college bill passed through, whereas Sanders would not have been able to. She has the contacts in the House and Senate to make it happen. It will become the cornerstone of her presidency. She will act like she thought of it and the uniformed will talk about what a hero she is and she will stand on the stage and wave and smile and some impoverished child somewhere will show their report card to their mother and their mother will smile and say.. “Thanks to Hillary, you will be able to become a doctor if you keep this up.” And those millions of educated young people will go out and change the world for the better. So just in case you missed it.. That’s what Bernie Sanders gave to America today.        Prince, Bernie Sanders and the Phoenix of Democracy  In "Politics"  Sharpen Your Pitchforks America - This Could Get Ugly  In "Politics"  With Courage to Bern  In "Politics"      Posted ←* This It Was Never About Bernie Sanders*  6 thoughts on “What Bernie Sanders Gave to America Today”   Sue Boardman says: July 12, 2016 at 9:02 pm Thank you. I, too, prefer to cry when I write. It’s looking like a 2-box of Kleenex day! You said what I can’t say yet, and I’m grateful! Liked by 2 people  ReplyNate Dog says: July 12, 2016 at 9:25 pm I love this. Seriously. Really well done. It wasn’t for nothing. The Sanders campaign made a difference. Clinton wanted that endorsement. She really did. And she had to come to him to get it. Most people aren’t going to trust her. That’s fine. You don’t have to trust her. As Michael pointed out, you just have to trust that she’ll ruthlessly pursue her own self interest. Living up to promises is how she builds her ego, creates a place in history, and gets re elected. She moved leftward on healthcare too. That’s because of the work of Sanders and his supporters. That’s something to celebrate, not something to lament Liked by 1 person  Replylinden33 says: July 12, 2016 at 11:17 pm Thank you for a brilliant synopsis of what Sanders supporters should be considering now! After I spent a few hours of reading inflammatory and even hysterical comments on progressive sites about how disappointed they all are with Sanders, it’s time to take stock and bring in some sunshine . . . > Liked by 1 person  Replypatilla10 says: July 12, 2016 at 11:42 pm Thank you for such a poignant message (that made me cry). Bernie made the supreme sacrifice for us. Liked by 1 person  ReplyBruce says: July 13, 2016 at 12:08 am EXCEPT, Hellary LIES and the DEM ‘Platform” is jest Planks of WOULD (except for all those PNAC Tacks in yer A$$E$) ! Lost Her $kirt ! https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...caabb36bad.jpg Liked by 1 person  ReplyMarcia Camino says: July 13, 2016 at 1:33 am Gorgeous. You are a gifted writer, thinker, heart, and spokesperson. Liked by 1 person  Reply        Search for:Recent Posts   What Bernie Sanders Gave to America TodayThis Was Never About Bernie SandersDear Democratic Party, I’m Leaving You and I’m Taking the KidsThe Murder ButtonAn Open Letter to Bernie Sanders
Recent Comments    Marcia Camino on What Bernie Sanders Gave to Am…   Bruce on What Bernie Sanders Gave to Am…

----------


## Lampada

После всего, может, придётся голосовать за Юлю.  "Jill Stein was a 99% match with Bernie Sanders and 91% match with Hillary Clinton on _SideWith, a political quiz on political stances."_ Она из наших: _ "Her parents were both from Russian Jewish families." (вики)_ ::

----------


## fortheether

IMHO - unless term limits are put in place for both houses of Congress this all is just a waste of time. 
Scott       

> https://theindependentthinker2016.wo...america-today/* 
> What Bernie Sanders Gave to America Today*  
> Posted on July 12, 2016 by The Independent Thinker   Today, my hero, Bernie Sanders, endorsed Hillary Clinton, a woman that I truly believe is sociopathic, for the office of the President of the United States and then immediately the sun hid behind a cloud and it began to rain. I was grateful for the rain. It’s been pretty humid here for the last several days and I was in need of the empathy. I fought back tears as I left the gym. I am not afraid to cry. I just prefer to do it while I am writing. I went home and grabbed my laptop. I knew all this fire stinging my eyes was way too complex to be worked out with a box of tissues or a ton of free weights. I made a point to stay off social media. I had no time for haters, turncoats or conspiracy theorists. I drove to the coffee shop and put in my ear buds. Behind my glasses, I watched people moving here and there, seemingly clueless to the great turmoil taking place in their country. I did not envy them. I am awake now. And I will never sleep again.   
> Bernie Sanders is the greatest politician of my lifetime. He is the greatest statesman of my lifetime. He is the greatest human being I have ever had the privilege of witnessing. He is the voice of my generation and long after he ceases to speak, his words will echo throughout the hearts and minds of millions. Bernie Sanders is an activist. He stood up for me before I even knew his name…before I was even born. Bernie Sanders inspired tens of millions of people to get outside of their comfort zones and shove their middle fingers in the face of evil. Bernie Sanders was “dangerous”. Bernie Sanders rattled cages. Bernie Sanders raged against the machine!! Bernie Sanders taught us all how this thing was supposed to be done. Bernie Sanders is a prophet and a Buddha. He continued to speak peace when all those around him declared war. He woke up an entire generation and inspired tens of thousands to perform a hostile takeover of their government. Bernie Sanders is a true revolutionary. So why the hell did he endorse Hillary Clinton?   
> Do not tell me that Bernie Sanders is just another bought and paid for politician. To even utter such nonsense would show complete and all-encompassing ignorance. This man has fought for what is right when literally no one was fighting by his side. This man went toe to toe with Alan Greenspan for eight and a half hours. This man spoke the truth why corrupt politicians laughed at him and left the room in blatant shows of disrespect. Bernie Sanders was the tree, falling again and again in the D.C. forest of corruption. Bernie Sanders was the one hand clapping against the fascist regime, when you and I were still watching CNN and calling it news. Bernie Sanders is The Truth. So don’t even think about telling me that Bernie Sanders sold out, as if suddenly, after 40 years of trying, the powers that be, finally found some secret treasure that Senator Sanders could not resist. And do not waste my time with your foolish conspiracy theories about how Hillary Clinton threatened him in some way. They have been threatening Bernie Sanders for decades. Bernie Sanders does not succumb to threats. Bernie Sanders endorsed Hillary Clinton because he cares more about us than he does about selfish glory. Bernie Sanders changed the world again today and if you weren’t watching closely, you may have missed it. Bernie Sanders just sent millions of poor kids to college. Bernie Sanders just saved millions of lives.   
> As part of Bernie Sanders’ agreement to endorse Hillary Clinton, Clinton had to agree to support free public universities for low income families. This is not something that she wanted. So why will she keep up her end of the bargain? Because she is driven by ego. She wants to be recognized as a good person and a good president. I know she lies and breaks promises and Bernie knows this too. But she won’t break this one, because Sanders handed her the carrot, but saved the stick for us. Today marks a reset button for Hillary Clinton. Bernie Sanders gave her a chance to step up and do the right thing and if she doesn’t, then she will find that there are tens of millions of sticks all over this country that will cut through the air simultaneously and make her presidency a complete debacle. I am referring to the tens of millions of activists who will watch Hillary Clinton’s every move from this day forward and make her life difficult every time she breaks a promise to the American people. I am referring to the tens of thousands of activists who are running for public office, who will take over our House and Senate and infect change from the inside. I am referring to you. You have a stick and I encourage you to use it. Because of Sanders’ sacrifice today, millions of American children will have a way to escape extreme poverty and follow their dreams. Because of Sanders’ sacrifice today, there is now light penetrating the darkness in the places that our government forgot to represent. I, like you, wanted Bernie to win the Presidency and there is little doubt that he could have done so through an Independent run, but if he had won, he would have met with extreme opposition from the establishment that owns every branch of our government. Sanders would have toiled in office, waiting for new elections, so that activists could take over the seats required to pass the bills that the establishment would strike down. So Sanders did what any wise old warrior would do. He conceded the battle, so that we might win the war. And Clinton will get the college bill passed through, whereas Sanders would not have been able to. She has the contacts in the House and Senate to make it happen. It will become the cornerstone of her presidency. She will act like she thought of it and the uniformed will talk about what a hero she is and she will stand on the stage and wave and smile and some impoverished child somewhere will show their report card to their mother and their mother will smile and say.. “Thanks to Hillary, you will be able to become a doctor if you keep this up.” And those millions of educated young people will go out and change the world for the better. So just in case you missed it.. That’s what Bernie Sanders gave to America today.        Prince, Bernie Sanders and the Phoenix of Democracy  In "Politics"  Sharpen Your Pitchforks America - This Could Get Ugly  In "Politics"  With Courage to Bern  In "Politics"      Posted ←* This It Was Never About Bernie Sanders*  6 thoughts on “What Bernie Sanders Gave to America Today”   Sue Boardman says: July 12, 2016 at 9:02 pm Thank you. I, too, prefer to cry when I write. It’s looking like a 2-box of Kleenex day! You said what I can’t say yet, and I’m grateful! Liked by 2 people  ReplyNate Dog says: July 12, 2016 at 9:25 pm I love this. Seriously. Really well done. It wasn’t for nothing. The Sanders campaign made a difference. Clinton wanted that endorsement. She really did. And she had to come to him to get it. Most people aren’t going to trust her. That’s fine. You don’t have to trust her. As Michael pointed out, you just have to trust that she’ll ruthlessly pursue her own self interest. Living up to promises is how she builds her ego, creates a place in history, and gets re elected. She moved leftward on healthcare too. That’s because of the work of Sanders and his supporters. That’s something to celebrate, not something to lament Liked by 1 person  Replylinden33 says: July 12, 2016 at 11:17 pm Thank you for a brilliant synopsis of what Sanders supporters should be considering now! After I spent a few hours of reading inflammatory and even hysterical comments on progressive sites about how disappointed they all are with Sanders, it’s time to take stock and bring in some sunshine . . . > Liked by 1 person  Replypatilla10 says: July 12, 2016 at 11:42 pm Thank you for such a poignant message (that made me cry). Bernie made the supreme sacrifice for us. Liked by 1 person  ReplyBruce says: July 13, 2016 at 12:08 am EXCEPT, Hellary LIES and the DEM ‘Platform” is jest Planks of WOULD (except for all those PNAC Tacks in yer A$$E$) ! Lost Her $kirt ! https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...caabb36bad.jpg Liked by 1 person  ReplyMarcia Camino says: July 13, 2016 at 1:33 am Gorgeous. You are a gifted writer, thinker, heart, and spokesperson. Liked by 1 person  Reply        Search for:Recent Posts   What Bernie Sanders Gave to America TodayThis Was Never About Bernie SandersDear Democratic Party, I’m Leaving You and I’m Taking the KidsThe Murder ButtonAn Open Letter to Bernie Sanders
> Recent Comments    Marcia Camino on What Bernie Sanders Gave to Am…   Bruce on What Bernie Sanders Gave to Am…

----------


## Lampada

> IMHO - unless term limits are put in place for both houses of Congress this all is just a waste of time. 
> Scott

 Точно.  Но я надеюсь, что народ теперь будет голосовать за прогрессивных кандидатов, которые поддерживают Берни идеи. Он работает над этим, по крайней мере деньги для них собирает и будет их продвигать.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## diogen_

> После всего, может, придётся голосовать за Юлю.  "Jill Stein was a 99% match with Bernie Sanders and 91% match with Hillary Clinton on _SideWith, a political quiz on political stances."_ Она из наших: _ "Her parents were both from Russian Jewish families." (вики)_

 Как пел незабвенный Костя Беляев: "Евреи, евреи, кругом одни евреи" ::  
Но вы,Лампада, оказывается все еще в сказки верите! Неужели не ясно, что либо Клинтонша, либо Трамп станет следующим президентом  и никаких Йуль в Белом доме впомине  не будет!! Кончайте фантазировать и спускайтесь на землю. Даю гарантию в 101,5%!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## diogen_

> Эксцентричный миллиардер опережает бывшую главу Госдепа на три процента (48 процентов против 45) при условии отсутствия других кандидатов. Если же кандидатов будет четыре, включая либертарианца Гэри Джонсона и ставленника «зеленых» Джилл Стайн, то тогда отрыв Трампа от Клинтон увеличится еще на два процента (44 против 39).

 https://lenta.ru/news/2016/07/25/the_bounce_is_back/ 
Ура!! Трамп наконец-то начинает обходить Клинтоншу!! Какая глыба, какой матерый человечище, второй Рузвельт!! 
А что там Берни, Лампада? Так и проглотил последние утечки о партийных махинациях в пользу Клинтон?  И еще и возмущались, что я его лузером называл,а!?  ::  
И чего-то я не вижу большого продвижения у Йули  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ...
> А что там Берни, Лампада? Так и проглотил последние утечки о партийных махинациях в пользу Клинтон?  И еще и возмущались, что я его лузером называл,а!?  
> И чего-то я не вижу большого продвижения у Йули

 _Надежда умирает последней. Берни ещё ни разу не сказал:  "I concede".   _ Что-то ещё сегодня происходит:  Will DNC Give Sanders Supporters the Full Roll Call Vote They Seek? | Common Dreams | Breaking News & Views for the Progressive Community  
Какая хитрая улыбка!  ::  
Про Юлю пока не знаю. Она у меня на очереди.

----------


## Lampada

Portia Boulger, delegate, at dem. convention.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/Farvoyager/...type=2&theater 
Наша Дебби там воюет вовсю. ::

----------


## diogen_

> _Надежда умирает последней. Берни ещё ни разу не сказал:  "I concede".   _ Что-то ещё сегодня происходит:  Will DNC Give Sanders Supporters the Full Roll Call Vote They Seek? | Common Dreams | Breaking News & Views for the Progressive Community  
> Какая хитрая улыбка!  
> Про Юлю пока не знаю. Она у меня на очереди.

 Все, все уже все закончилось!! Как можно отрицать очевидность! А спорить со мной - это как плевать против ветра!! ::   

> Bernie Sanders: 'Hillary Clinton will make an outstanding president' – video

 https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...resident-video 
Ну что,Лампада, теперь прошла любовь к Берни, или еще что-то в душе к этому жалкому прогнувшемуся лузеру по инерции теплится?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Все, все уже все закончилось!! Как можно отрицать очевидность! А спорить со мной - это как плевать против ветра!! 
> ...
> Ну что,Лампада, теперь прошла любовь к Берни, или еще что-то в душе к этому жалкому прогнувшемуся лузеру по инерции теплится?

 Ой, да что ж ты такой недобрый?  :: 
Повторяюсь, что суть дела совсем не в Берни и не в Юлии, а в том, за что они стоят и в том, что они всколыхнули народ. Движение, которое Берни вдохновил, будет нелегко остановить.

----------


## Lampada

Русские хакеры, помогите!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## diogen_

> 

 Monkey business! Especially on the part of the creepy spineless critter that sold its  puny sheepish soul to the devil in skirt!! 
Такое только от ста грамм могло взбрендить!
Кому это надо? Никому не надо! Кому это нужно? Никому не нужно!! (С) Вика Цыганова

----------


## Lampada

> Monkey business! Especially on the part of the creepy spineless critter that sold its  puny sheepish soul to the devil in skirt!! 
> Такое только от ста грамм могло взбрендить!
> Кому это надо? Никому не надо! Кому это нужно? Никому не нужно!! (С) Вика Цыганова  ...

 This post is _off-topic_ and contributing nothing but spite.  First warning.

----------


## Lampada

_ President of my heart._

----------


## Lampada

The US is an oligarchy, study concludes - Telegraph 
There are interesting comments over there.

----------


## fortheether

More reason for term limits for Congress. 
IMHO - Scott    

> The US is an oligarchy, study concludes - Telegraph 
> Comments!

----------


## Lampada

> More reason for term limits for Congress. 
> IMHO - Scott

 (I fixed my comment). 
Not only Congress:

----------


## fortheether

> Bernie Sanders will always be President of my heart.

 3 houses - really?  Bernie Sanders just bought a third home. Tell that to the 99 percent. | Washington Examiner 
Socialism - really?  Hugo Chavez's ambassador daughter is Venezuela's richest woman | Daily Mail Online 
IMHO - Scott

----------


## Lampada

Come on! Give an old man a break! $600 grands? I bet Trump's bathrooms is more expensive than that. 
From the article above:  _"The Sanders family recently sold a lake house in Maine that had been passed down from O'Meara's side of the family. The sale enabled them to buy the new home, much closer to their Green Mountain State residence. " _ 
This is funny (if it's true):      And again, it's not about Bernie _per se_.  It's what he did:  he's changed the face of politics forever (not my words), hasn't he?

----------


## wanja

В случае победы Хиллари впервые в Америке будут два президента, которые спали в одной постели. 
В случае победы Трампа впервые в Америке миллиардер переедет жить в общественное жилье, которое до него занимала черная семья

----------


## fortheether

To me it's the whole hypocrisy thing. For example Hillary wearing a (I think it's ugly myself) $12,000 jacket for a speech on income inequality (will the government be setting salaries? Scary). It just smells.  Hillary Clinton wore an Armani jacket during a speech about inequality 
IMHO - Scott     

> Come on! Give an old man a break! $600 grands? I bet Trump's bathrooms is more expensive than that. 
> From the article above:  _"The Sanders family recently sold a lake house in Maine that had been passed down from O'Meara's side of the family. The sale enabled them to buy the new home, much closer to their Green Mountain State residence. " _ 
> This is funny (if it's true):      And again, it's not about Bernie _per se_.  It's what he did:  he's changed the face of politics forever (not my words), hasn't he?

----------


## Lampada

> To me it's the whole hypocrisy thing. For example Hillary wearing a (I think it's ugly myself) $12,000 jacket for a speech on income inequality (will the government be setting salaries? Scary). It just smells. ...

 Never mind her jacket.  What about young people who she might deem dangerous to her career  keep dying like flies, under strange circumstances?

----------


## fortheether

True.   

> Never mind her jacket.  What about young people who she might deem dangerous to her career  keep dying like flies, under strange circumstances?

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Я боюсь за этого отважного парня, ему уже угрожали...    То, что он делает, в настоящий момент просто опасно для жизни.      _Rothschilds Own Hillary Clinton: Isn't That Nice?_    Streamed live on Sep 2, 2016 by *David Seaman*

----------


## fortheether

Ух ты! Скоро он будет умереть.  
Скотт   

> Я боюсь за этого отважного парня, ему уже угрожали...    То, что он делает, в настоящий момент просто опасно для жизни.      _Rothschilds Own Hillary Clinton: Isn't That Nice?_    Streamed live on Sep 2, 2016 by *David Seaman*

----------


## Lampada

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...e-a-socialist/

----------


## diogen_

Trump is headed for a win, says professor who has predicted 30 years of presidential outcomes correctly.  ::  https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...mes-correctly/

----------


## Lampada

https://vimeo.com/182824721   *Burning Man 2*Burning Man 2016       *016*   *Burning Man 2016*   *Burning Man 2016     *

----------


## Lampada

Работа моего племянника Серёжи.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Ой, умора!  Пугает Сандерсом!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_"CNN cuts interview feed after Wikileaks is mentioned" _ О как...

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Рисунок моего племянника.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Ух, какой смелый!  _At a small rally in Ames, Iowa, the student, Kaleb Vanfosson, said, “The only thing she cares about is pleasing her delegates, the billionaires." 
"The only people that really trust Hillary are Goldman Sachs, Citigroup can trust Hillary, the military-industrial complex can trust Hillary."  "Her good friend, Henry Kissinger, can trust Hillary,” he continued as the Hillary crowd — began to applaud! 
“She is so trapped in the world of the elite that she has completely lost a grip on what it’s like to be an average person,” he said as a campaign worker quickly appeared.  “She doesn’t care. Voting for another the lesser of two evils, there’s no point,” he said as the worker got to him, grabbed his arm and forced him off the stage.  He left willingly, but not before flashing the leftist fist in the air.  _ (Ну и где там свобода слова?)

----------


## diogen_

Ну, вот сколько верёвочки не виться, а закономерный конец один - безоговорочная победа Дональда Трампа!! Лампада, как и следовало ожидать, я выиграл спор!  ::  Несмотря на сопротивление власти, прессу, телевидение,всех звезд, компроматы, подножки от однопартийцев, Трамп - в Белом Доме! А Берни Сандерс сдался без борьбы и показал себя полным лузером, да еще и под конец за Клинтон проголосовал в придачу! Стыд и позор!!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Ну, вот сколько верёвочки не виться, а закономерный конец один - безоговорочная победа Дональда Трампа!! Лампада, как и следовало ожидать, я выиграл спор!  Несмотря на сопротивление власти, прессу, телевидение,всех звезд, компроматы, подножки от однопартийцев, Трамп - в Белом Доме! А Берни Сандерс сдался без борьбы и показал себя полным лузером, да еще и под конец за Клинтон проголосовал в придачу! Стыд и позор!!

 Не стыд и не позор, а демократия в полный рост; против арифметики не попрёшь. Пока получили, что заслужили.  Дальше будет тоже интересно. _Выиграл-шмииграл_. Берни как в "_декабристы разбудили Герцена_", сделал своё дело и по всему уже вошёл в историю. _Миллениалы-_берникраты знают теперь, что они хотят и что не хотят, и готовятся к 2020 году.  
У трампа здесь не будет лёгкой жизни, а уж как комедианты над ним будут насмехаться...
Вот пришло на фб:  _"Trump has been elected president on the anniversary of Kristallnacht (Nov 9th, 193.__Kristallnacht, or Night of Broken Glass, was a coordinated attack throughout Nazi Germany on Jewish homes, businesses, and places of worship carried out by SA and German civilians. The low-end estimate on the fatalities that occurred is around 100 people. When deaths from post-arrest mistreatment and subsequent suicides are included, the figure goes much higher._ _This is exactly analogous to the climate of intimidation and racist violence that we see today as a result of the Trump campaign harnessing the rage of the white American male, violence that is now fully sanctioned by the state. Just the campaign spurned attacks on immigrants, black people, Muslims, disabled people, women and trans people. Imagine what will happen now that they have the Führer actually installed._ _We have 70 days to prepare for this. If you ever wondered what you would have done if you were alive in Germany in 1932, this is your chance to find out. Contact us at fight_them_back@riseup.net if you want to turn your grief and rage into action. We have to protect each other and the communities that are going to be attacked in this manner. We have each other and solidarity is our strength. 
Don't mourn, organize!_ _NO PASARAN! NO SURRENDER! NEVER AGAIN!"_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Началось!  Как там сейчас _тонкокожему_ трампу?  Anti-Trump protests erupt in New York, Chicago  (streaming now)   http://www.kvue.com/news/local/anti-...town/350486123

----------


## Lampada

> А Берни Сандерс сдался без борьбы и показал себя полным лузером, да еще и под конец за Клинтон проголосовал в придачу! Стыд и позор!!

----------


## Lampada

Video: America in State of Civil Unrest over Trump Presidency

----------


## wanja

"Хотел уступить место старушке, но дедок оказался проворнее."
-------------
Барак Х. Обама. (Из неопубликованного, 2016)

----------


## diogen_

> Началось!  Как там сейчас _тонкокожему_ трампу?

 По барабану!!  ::  До 20 января - это обамкины заморочки, как  надо разгонять толпу недовольных подлинной демократией!!  :: 
Кстати, ему с выборами "наследницы" хороший урок русских пословиц преподали: не рой другим государствам яму, сам в нее попадешь!!   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/12/op...here.html?_r=1  *The Opinion Pages |*   _Bernie Sanders: Where the Democrats Go From Here_  By BERNIE SANDERS  NOV. 11, 2016  _" I am deeply distressed to hear stories of Americans being intimidated and harassed in the wake of Mr. Trump’s victory, and I hear the cries of families who are living in fear of being torn apart. We have come too far as a country in combating discrimination. We are not going back. Rest assured, there is no compromise on racism, bigotry, xenophobia and sexism. We will fight it in all its forms, whenever and wherever it re-emerges.  I will keep an open mind to see what ideas Mr. Trump offers and when and how we can work together. Having lost the nationwide popular vote, however, he would do well to heed the views of progressives. If the president-elect is serious about pursuing policies that improve the lives of working families, I’m going to present some very real opportunities for him to earn my support. Let’s rebuild our crumbling infrastructure and create millions of well-paying jobs. Let’s raise the minimum wage to a living wage, help students afford to go to college, provide paid family and medical leave and expand Social Security. Let’s reform an economic system that enables billionaires like Mr. Trump not to pay a nickel in federal income taxes. And most important, let’s end the ability of wealthy campaign contributors to buy elections.  In the coming days, I will also provide a series of reforms to reinvigorate the Democratic Party. I believe strongly that the party must break loose from its corporate establishment ties and, once again, become a grass-roots party of working people, the elderly and the poor. We must open the doors of the party to welcome in the idealism and energy of young people and all Americans who are fighting for economic, social, racial and environmental justice. We must have the courage to take on the greed and power of Wall Street, the drug companies, the insurance companies and the fossil fuel industry. _ _When my presidential campaign came to an end, I pledged to my supporters that the political revolution would continue. And now, more than ever, that must happen. We are the wealthiest nation in the history of the world. When we stand together and don’t let demagogues divide us up by race, gender or national origin, there is nothing we cannot accomplish. We must go forward, not backward. "_  *Bernie Sanders*, a senator from Vermont, was a candidate for the 2016 Democratic presidential nomination.

----------


## Lampada

del.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/livemap/?re...51794433594,4z  
Map of live streams from all over the world.

----------


## Lampada

Рисунок моего племянника.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Nov 19, 2016   _"Sir looking forward to 2020," USA Today reporter Herb Jackson asked. "Could you give us your thoughts about who you think might be the Democratic standard bearer? And do you have any thoughts on Cory Booker?" 
"I am reading the last chapter of my book on corporate media," said Bernie Sanders. "I think this is incredible. And I have to say this in all due respect. Are we? Already? We haven’t inaugurated this president and we're talking about 2020 because it's easy to write about.
 What about talking about climate change and whether the planet survives.
 What about talking about income and wealth inequality in medical.
 What about talking about youth unemployment in African American communities up 30, 40 percent.
 What about talking about immigration reform criminal justice reform. 
Those are the issues that the American people need to be engaged in; to start talking about who's gonna be running in 2080. And look at you. You look like a good candidate. I mean how much money do you have. Maybe we will run you. I mean, I don't mean to be rude. But the American people are tired of that. They really are. They would like to hear serious discussion on serious issues. Who is running in 2020, what 2090 is of concern? And I got to tell, people are turning off their TVs. They are tired of, you know, all of that stuff. So in all due respect.
 We got serious problems in this country. And let's talk about the serious issues and not worry who's going to be running in 4 years when we haven't even inaugurated the president who just won."_

----------


## Lampada

_"Google what is ISIS?"
"Two thousand american miles?"  _ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beRBU_KaQh8

----------


## diogen_

> ....We got serious problems in this country. And let's talk about the serious issues and not worry who's going to be running in 4 years when we haven't even inaugurated the president who just won."

 The question was indeed inappropriate! Donald J. Trump will be your president for the next eight years, at least!! Here is the proof from Trump's twitter:  

> Great meetings will take place today at Trump Tower concerning the formation of the people who will run our government for the next *8 years.*

  ::

----------


## Lampada

> The question was indeed inappropriate! Donald J. Trump will be your president for the next eight years, at least!! Here is the proof from Trump's twitter:

 Тут не так всё просто.  Если экономика заметно не улучшится для всех, Трамп как миленький вылетит из Белого Дома. Всё остальное второстепенно. Будет просто: _ Гуляй, Вася! _     
Вспомним ещё Зощенко:_  "Думает — тенор, так ему и свети всё время. Теноров нынче нету!"_

----------


## wanja

Министерство обороны России: «Комплексы «Бастион» в Калининградской области размещены не против кораблей НАТО, а для защиты балтийской корюшки от алжирских браконьеров».

----------


## diogen_

> Тут не так всё просто.  Если экономика заметно не улучшится для всех, Трамп как миленький вылетит из Белого Дома. Всё остальное второстепенно...  
> Вспомним ещё Зощенко:  "Думает — тенор, так ему и свети всё время. *Теноров нынче нету*!"

 Какие-то у вас декадентские мысли,Лампада!  Трампу будет светить всегда! Вспомните Маяковского:"Светить всегда, светить везде, до дней последних донца, светить - и никаких гвоздей! Вот лозунг мой и солнца! " Это - о Трампе!!  
Вы только представьте себе, как зарплаты у  простых рабочих взлетят, когда он выгонит из страны с десяток миллионов мигрантов, да и еще и налоги при этом снизит! Они за милую душу  за Трампушку  снова проголосуют, еще и на третий срок остаться попросят! Вы уже должны были убедиться, что белые мужики  - это избирательная сила!! ::  
ЗЫ. А быть хорошим для всех - это нереально. Трамп будет стараться только для своих избирателей! Остальные -шагом марш на свалку истории! Короче, и один в опере тенор, если он Дональд Трамп!! ::

----------


## Lampada

Да, народ вдохновился в надежде на экономическое чудо.  Если такое случится, конечно пусть Трамп процветает, и флаг ему в руки.  Всем что-то перепадёт.

----------


## DDT

Дональд Трамп уже не президент, однако уже начал вернуть промышленность в США. Хаг Хиллари может съесть прозак!

----------


## Lampada

> Дональд Трамп уже не президент, однако уже начал вернуть промышленность в США. Хаг Хиллари может съесть прозак!

 _Трамп ещё не президент, однако уже начал возвращать промышленность в США.  Хиллари может есть прозак._ Что ещё за _хаг? _ Привет!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## iCake

Как это уже не президент? Может всё-таки *ещё*?  ::    

> Что ещё за хаг?

 Рискну предположить, что hag  ::

----------


## Lampada

_Veterans Ask for Forgiveness at Standing Rock _ Published on Dec 6, 2016  _An incredible moment of healing at Standing Rock: Hundreds of veterans ask Native elders for forgiveness. 
"We fought you. 
We took your land. 
We signed treaties that we broke. 
We stole minerals from your sacred hills. 
We blasted the faces of our presidents onto your sacred mountain... 
We didn’t respect you, we polluted your Earth, we’ve hurt you in so many ways but we’ve come to say that we are sorry. 
We are at your service and we beg for your forgiveness." -  Wes Clark, Jr. _ (Wes Clark Jr.'s father's family was Jewish; his paternal great-great-grandfather immigrated to the United States from Belarus.) Wiki.

----------


## Lampada

Breaking!* There's toilets at camp and they are heated!* December 09th 2016 - Buffalohair-Jage Ann's Journals Collection 2

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_"In case you were wondering why DEMS prevented Bernie's amendment to lower the cost of prescription drugs.  
Is this all it takes to buy off a Congressman so that companies make billions while people suffer and die? 
Booker - $213k from Pharma PACs
Patty Murray - $382k from Pharma PACs
Micheal Bennet - $262k from Pharma PACs
Maria Cantwell - $446k from individual lobbyists
Tom Carper - $194k from Pharma PACs
Bob Casey - $354k from Pharma PACs
Chris Coons - $176k from Pharma PACs
Joe Donelly - $162k from Pharma PACs
Martin Heinrich - $108k from Pharma PACs
Robert Menendez - $146k from Pharma PACs
Jon tester - $97k from Pharma PACs
Mark Warner - $122k from Pharma PACs .  
Even Ted Cruz and Rand Paul voted with Bernie!" _ Copy-pasted from Facebook

----------


## diogen_

The Final Countdown has started at last!   6..5...4...3...2...1...Trump!! ::     https://www.facebook.com/DonaldTrump...type=3&theater

----------


## Lampada

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/02/us/politics/*donald-trump-draft-record*.html

----------


## Lampada

> The Final Countdown has started at last!   6..5...4...3...2...1...Trump!!
> ...

      _" Слушай , шо-то мне не нравится здешний режим., чует моё сердце, шо мы накануне грандиозного шухера."_))﻿

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/PeopleForBe...type=2&theater

----------


## wanja

Трамп издал указ, запрещающий въезд в США гражданам из некоторых стран.
Индейцы (хлопая себе по лбу): - А ЧЁ ТАК МОЖНО БЫЛО!?!?
=========== (Вытерто. Л.) ... Трамп начал выполнять предвыборные общения. Не, вы только подумайте
 какой ...! (Вытерто. Л.)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Acting Attorney General Sally Yates fired by Donald Trump is nominated for John F Kennedy Courage Award | The Independent   Acting Attorney General Sally Yates fired by Donald Trump is nominated for
 John F Kennedy Courage Award

----------


## Lampada

Melissa MCcarthy as Sean Spicer - *SNL 
__________________________ 
Ура, Melissa McCarthy!* Не узнать её. Гениальная актриса!   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9pwSK25iEQ

----------


## Lampada

_Oval Office Cold Open_ - *SNL * _"...prepare to go to war..."  _ Published on Feb 5, 2017  _President Donald Trump (Alec Baldwin) calls Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull (Beck Bennett), 
Mexican President Enrique Peña Nieto (Alex Moffat) and German Chancellor Angela Merkel (Kate McKinnon)._

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Отомстили талибанам в Кандагаре за всех погибших и раненых:    http://www.wtoc.com/story/35144279/u...in-afghanistan

----------


## diogen_

> Отомстили талибанам в Кандагаре за всех погибших и раненых:

 Ну вот, сначала строили, строили, строили туннели , а теперь ломать приходится. Непорядок получается.))   

> «Эти тоннели моджахедов, которые мы бомбим в Афганистане? Мы платили за них», — написал Сноуден.   
> Он также привел скриншот статьи The New York Times от 2005 года, в которой говорится, что ЦРУ США финансировало создание этих тоннелей в 80-х годах. Они строились для моджахедов, которые боролись с советскими войсками.

 https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/9922337.shtml  
Так или иначе, поздравляю! Трамп, первая кровь!! На очереди корейцы? То ли еще будет ой ой ой!!! ::

----------


## Lampada

_"В Америке не всё так хорошо, как мы думаем. Эту пару выгнали даже из Макдольдса и они вынуждены питаться прямо на улице, практически с земли. Один бог знает, сколько они просидели на этих камнях, выпрашивая у прохожих несколько долларов, чтобы хоть раз за день утолить свой голод и та жадность с которой они едят говорит нам о том, что неизвестно, когда в следующий раз им перепадёт кусок пищи. Обрати__те внимание, что у девушки нету обуви. Этот страшный выбор простого американца - либо ты сытый, либо обутый. Их серая, невзрачная, крайне дешёвая одежда показывает нам, что эти люди принадлежат к самым низшим слоям американского общества. Это всё ужасно и наводит на мысли, что мнимое благополучие Америки - это лишь следствие их агрессивной пропаганды. Да, у нашего читателя возникнет резонный вопрос - за что же выгнали этих несчастных людей из самой низкопробной американской забегаловки? ..."_ 
Украдено с фэйсбука.  (На фото одна из богатейших пар в мире.  На случай, если кто не узнал их.)

----------


## Lampada

А посмотрите на этого мультимиллиардера.  На бензине экономит что-ли или на паркинке? Ещё и ланч с собой возит.  Умора!

----------


## Lampada

How Wolves Change Rivers

----------


## diogen_

> А посмотрите на этого мультимиллиардера.  На бензине экономит что-ли или на паркинке? Ещё и ланч с собой возит.  Умора!

 Ну так копейка рубль бережет!! А что у вас метро -это табу и только для неприкасаемых, и самим себе готовить  нельзя? Только общепит? Атас! ::  
По-моему, нормальный себе мужик,совсем неразжиревший, нафиг ему далась ресторанная еда со всеми ее добавками! Вот тетка рядом с ним - это типичная жертва фастфуда! Еще и тридцатника не стукнуло, а уже ни в какие  двери не пролазет! Вот это действительно умора!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 23, 2017  _Ranking Member Cohen's announcement of intentions to draft and introduce articles of impeachment against President Donald Trump_

----------


## Lampada

John McWhorter on Pres 'ASHAMED' of NFL Players kneeling during National Anthem.

----------


## Lampada

(сс - хорошие субтитры)  
Sarah Chayes - удивительная женщина.

----------


## Lampada

Смешно. (I do not know if it's for real or Photoshop.)

----------


## diogen_

I'm shocked. Russia meddles in the elections in Binomo and muddles the wells in the in the whole South China sea region. There are lots of other thought provoking revelations in the conversation below. I'm really flabbergasted.  ::     *Lampada*, is Nikki the sharpest tool in your diplomatic shed?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ...*Lampada*, is Nikki the sharpest tool in your diplomatic shed?

 I don't care. What I do believe that public humiliation of anybody is the dirtiest and lowest activity.  What it does better it exposes the offenders for what they are. Poor Putin once had to apologize for their prank.

----------


## diogen_

> Poor Putin once had to apologize for their prank.

 The pranksters never claimed they are  goodies two-shoes. Watch Lexus's new year interview with Shariy where he explicitly states this. Still I can't grasp why "poor Putin" (if he is really poor) should apologize for the trolls. Because he is Russian? By the same token you should appologize for any Trump's twit, like the one below, even before Mr Trump actually presses his Big Button, right?? After all, it is your democracy that begotten the monster!!  

> North Korean Leader Kim Jong Un just stated that the “Nuclear Button is on his desk at all times.” Will someone from his depleted and food starved regime please inform him that I too have a Nuclear Button, but it is a much bigger & more powerful one than his, and my Button works!

 Кнопка есть - ума не надо ::

----------


## diogen_

> The question was indeed inappropriate! Donald J. Trump will be your president for the next eight years, *at least!!*

  

> In the closed-door remarks, a recording of which was obtained by CNN, Trump also praised China's President Xi Jinping for recently consolidating power and extending his potential tenure, musing he wouldn't mind making such a maneuver himself.
> "*He's now president for life.* President for life. No, he's great," Trump said. "And look, he was able to do that. I think it's great. *Maybe we'll have to give that a shot some day*."

 https://edition.cnn.com/2018/03/03/p...rks/index.html 
Future Caesar, Donald the First!!! Something of the sort I modestly anticipated  two years ago! ::

----------


## Lampada

> https://edition.cnn.com/2018/03/03/p...rks/index.html 
> Future Caesar, Donald the First!!! Something of the sort I modestly anticipated  two years ago!

 Not going to happen. He will  be inpiched sooner.

----------


## wanja

- Господин Трамп, как вы считаете, может быть, другим странам виднее,  как Америке надо вести себя, как американцам нужно жить и строить  отношения с другими народами?
- Да вы с ума сошли…
- Тогда еще  вопрос. А может быть, другие страны в состоянии решать, как им жить и  что им делать, без указаний и окриков из Вашингтона?
- Да вы точно с ума сошли!

----------


## diogen_

> https://youtu.be/gTg2n-LhF4Y

 Лампада,извините пожалуйста, а в чем тут политическая подоплека?? Это что,следует рассматривать как проявление культурной экспансии мирового империализма или как??)) Две одинаковые песни в разных ветках.., я всю голову сломал!! :Confused:

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада,извините пожалуйста, а в чем тут политическая подоплека?? Это что,следует рассматривать как проявление культурной экспансии мирового империализма или как??)) Две одинаковые песни в разных ветках.., я всю голову сломал!!

 Да ладно придираться. Просто перепутались ветки.  Я еще удивилась,  что ссылка пропала.

----------


## diogen_

> Да ладно придираться. Просто перепутались ветки.  Я еще удивилась,  что ссылка пропала.

 А я и не придираюсь. Просто хотелось из первых уст узнать в чем тут собака зарыта. Оказывается она вовсе  и  не зарыта, а просто в ветках запуталась, заблудилась так сказать. Теперь все встало на свои места.  ::

----------


## wanja

На встрече в Белом доме с главами Эстонии, Латвии и Литвы Трамп заявил,  что не желать установления хороших отношений с Россией могут только  очень тупые люди. Когда после этой фразы в помещении возникла длинная  пауза, Трамп понял, что эти люди - перед ним...

----------


## diogen_

> Так или иначе, поздравляю! Трамп, первая кровь!! На очереди корейцы? То ли еще будет ой ой ой!!!

   

> Russia vows to shoot down any and all missiles fired at Syria. Get ready Russia, because they will be coming, nice and new and “smart!” You shouldn’t be partners with a Gas Killing Animal who kills his people and enjoys it!

 Ровно год назад первый пост писал и  как в воду глядел!! Только со следующей мишенью выходит  ошибся, да и апломб у Трампушки за год заметно подрос!! Но аппетит,как говорится, приходит во время еды!! 
Зато как это благородно,прямо по-рыцарски, предупредить заранее о неминуемом ракетном ударе, снимаю шляпу!!  
Все еще только начинается, stay tuned=))

----------


## Lampada

Я думаю, что не стоит воспринимать очень серьезно этого пустозвона.   
.

----------


## diogen_

> Я думаю, что не стоит воспринимать очень серьезно этого пустозвона.

 Ба! Сотня с лишним томагавков за ночь -неужели и после этого вы назовете Дональда  "пустозвоном"?! Тогда на вас не угодишь! У вас же в Америке все в патриотическом экстазе  должны сейчас пребывать!! Наконец-то президент - настоящий альфа-самец, который "имеет право", а не  "тварь дрожащая"  Обама!! 
Пока счет после первого раунда 1-0 в пользу Трампа. ВВП -сегодня совсем "не летчик"! Какой-то жалкий лепет про ООН и нарушение международного права из себя с утра выдавил. Явная потеря лица и имиджевая неконгруэнтность!!

----------


## diogen_

> Not going to happen. He will  be inpiched sooner.

 Who knows. The first seeds of the Juche philosophy have just been  planted on American soil...  

> "He's the head of the country," Trump said of Kim Friday during a live interview on Fox News' "Fox and Friends." "And I mean he's the strong head.* Don't let anyone think anything different*."
> "He speaks and his people sit up at attention," the President added. "*I want my people to do the same*."

 https://edition.cnn.com/2018/06/15/p...-un/index.html 
Курочка по зернышку!! Жму кулачки.. ::

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Выборы в США. Кто победит: русские или китайские хакеры?

----------


## Lampada

> Выборы в США. Кто победит: русские или китайские хакеры?

 Это всё равно.  Между демократами и республиканцами сейчас нет разницы. Большинство продажные и там и там.

----------


## Lampada

FB_IMG_1541971048959.jpg

----------


## Lampada

FB_IMG_1542245799013.jpg 
И ребёнок там в центре.  Ужас!

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/3z2S00ZAlUw

----------


## Lampada

https://goo.gl/images/1DGphf 
То есть гарантируют обеспечивать парня водкой до конца жизни.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeed/vi...2863253571243/

----------


## Lampada

http://www.nbcrightnow.com/tncms/ass...5-e50c8780f81a

----------


## diogen_

> http://www.nbcrightnow.com/tncms/ass...5-e50c8780f81a

 И какой теперь будет лозунг? Перманентная революция?? Декабристы разбудили Берни, Берни  посопел, еще поспал немножко и в канун восьмидесятилетия решился таки тряхнуть стариной, но поезд уже ушел... Помните Гегеля: история повторяется дважды, один раз как фарс, а другой раз как трагедия? Это я к тому, что Байден уже выиграл праймериз у ваших Демов и пойдет  на Трампа))

----------


## Lampada

> И какой теперь будет лозунг? Перманентная революция?? Декабристы разбудили Берни, Берни  посопел, еще поспал немножко и в канун восьмидесятилетия решился таки тряхнуть стариной, но поезд уже ушел... Помните Гегеля: история повторяется дважды, один раз как фарс, а другой раз как трагедия? Это я к тому, что Байден уже выиграл праймериз у ваших Демов и пойдет  на Трампа))

  Ты, возможно, не заметил, что Берни значительно повлиял на демократов и продолжает разворачивать их влево, а Джо - центрист, то есть вчерашний день. Ладно, поживём - увидим.

----------


## diogen_

> Ладно, поживём - увидим.

 The deep state(!!) does not want to see Berni's nomination...)) Too easy mark for Trump!!!

----------


## Lampada

> The deep state(!!) does not want to see Berni's nomination...)) Too easy mark for Trump!!!

   Не знаю, о чём ты.  Лично я не верю никакой пропаганде.  Пока что здесь свободные выборы.

----------


## diogen_

Я о том, что свободные выборы у демов - иллюзия. Там "наверху" решили вести Байдена на Трампа. А лебединая песня Берни очень напоминает "лебединое озеро".  Лампада, сдавайтесь, пока еще не поздно))  https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/08/p...sis/index.html

----------


## Lampada

Да, грустно.  Байден - центрист и обамовец, и это многих привлекает, хотя при этом под влиянием Берни все они стали левее.  Конечно, радикальное левое меньшинство останется с несгибаемым Берни. Интересно будет послушать дебаты. 
 Борьба продолжается.

----------


## diogen_

Hey, what are you going to do with Greenland, *Lampada*? Are you going to impose sanctions on the Danes should they reject the deal?)) https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...rchase-denmark

----------


## Lampada

Позорище.

----------


## diogen_

Hmm, I still can't find the answer *why* do you wish to purchase Greenland, with all its ice and penguins? Maybe because Trump is eager prove that he is the top dog and tougher  than  Putin with his acquisition of Crimea? Jealousy? ::

----------


## Lampada

Может быть. Трамп преклоняется перед Путиным.  По всему видно, что он всем сильным лидерам завидует.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/g_sG7N7pJ6g 
"...I’m not just an overrated general. I’m the world’s greatest overrated general,” joked Mattis, who received a standing ovation as he stepped to the dais. “I’m honored to be called that by Donald Trump, because he also called Meryl Streep an overrated actor. So I guess I’m the Meryl Streep of generals.” 
"...I earned my spurs on the battlefield; Donald Trump earned his spurs in a letter from a doctor” 
"...I tried to bring some peace and order to the places with no organized government, chaotic and warring factions, irrational fears, and toxic hatred. It was hard work, but it wasn’t until I started working in Washington, D.C., that I realized how easy I had it overseas in the combat zone,” 
It’s been a year since I’ve left the administration, the recovery process is going well,” he joked. “The counselor says I’ll graduate soon. A year according to White House time is about 9,000 hours of executive time or 1,800 holes of golf.”

----------


## wanja

Анонс главного шоу 2020 года.
Битва Альцгеймеров!
78-летний миллиардер Майкл Блумберг и 73-летний миллиардер Дональд Трамп против 78-летнего демократа Джо Байдена! 
Кто из них ещё помнит, за что борется?

----------


## Lampada

Да ладно, возраст не обязательное условие для деменции.  По крайней мере, ни Блумберг, ни Сандерс, ни Байден за личным обогащением или за славой не гонятся.

----------


## diogen_

> Да ладно, возраст не обязательное условие для деменции.  По крайней мере, ни Блумберг, ни Сандерс, ни Байден за личным обогащением или за славой не гонятся.

 А что же обязательное? Политические взгляды? Ну вы и насмешили)) Альцгеймер с Паркинсоном у детей на наблюдается, только у стариков. А Байден своего сыночка на Украину пристраивал из любви к экзотике? А Блумберг миллиарды делал чисто из спортивного интереса? А Берни отказался от борьбы после встречи с Обамкой совсем без отката? До седых волос дожили, а все в сказки верите? Трамп регулярно в рабочее время машет клюшкой и не пьет, так что он - последний кандидат в альцгеймеры, хотя и толстый вини-пух!! Ну а я уже в поте лица своего тружусь над его переизбранием, так что все будет чики-чики!! Ну и с новым годом и старым Трампом!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lampada

> А что же обязательное? Политические взгляды? Ну вы и насмешили)) Альцгеймер с Паркинсоном у детей на наблюдается, только у стариков. А Байден своего сыночка на Украину пристраивал из любви к экзотике? А Блумберг миллиарды делал чисто из спортивного интереса? А Берни отказался от борьбы после встречи с Обамкой совсем без отката? До седых волос дожили, а все в сказки верите? Трамп регулярно в рабочее время машет клюшкой и не пьет, так что он - последний кандидат в альцгеймеры, хотя и тол|стый вини-пух!! Ну а я уже в поте лица своего тружусь над его переизбранием, так что все будет чики-чики!! Ну и с новым годом и старым Трампом!!

 
И Вас с Новым годом! 
Преклонный возраст - условие обязательное для старческих болезней, но далеко не достаточное. 
Очевидно в  России появилась  серьёзная дискриминация по возрастному признаку.
Пожилым людям о выборах в президенты лучше и не мечтать. Обидно за них.  https://www.gazeta.ru/comments/colum...10831484.shtml

----------


## diogen_

А Путин? Разве он сейчас бледный "вьюноша"? Но вы правы, дискриминация по возрасту есть. И это правильно!! Вспомните гонки на лафетах: Брежнев, Черненко, Андропов... На фиг нам такое приключение. После семидесяти уже нужно в кресле отдыхать, а не страной управлять. Мозги как и любые другие органы не вечны, и могут в любую минуту отказать  на ровном месте в таком возрасте. А в ядерной стране это совсем некстати. Боюсь я за вас!!

----------


## diogen_

> И Вас с Новым годом! 
> Преклонный возраст - условие обязательное для старческих болезней, но далеко не достаточное.  https://www.gazeta.ru/comments/colum...10831484.shtml

 А что еще нужно?

----------


## Lampada

> А что еще нужно?

 Не по теме, но ладно.  (Русский язык нам обо всём нужен).
Гугл  в помощь:  Причины возникновения болезни Альцгеймера  https://www.obozrevatel.com/health/b...t__subtitle--1

----------


## Lampada

> А Путин? Разве он сейчас бледный "вьюноша"? Но вы правы, дискриминация по возрасту есть. И это правильно!! Вспомните гонки на лафетах: Брежнев, Черненко, Андропов... На фиг нам такое приключение. После семидесяти уже нужно в кресле отдыхать, а не страной управлять. Мозги как и любые другие органы не вечны, и могут в любую минуту отказать  на ровном месте в таком возрасте. А в ядерной стране это совсем некстати. Боюсь я за вас!!

 Про здоровье Путина подробностей не знаю, но 67 - вполне почтённый возраст, и, судя по всему, он с работой вполне хорошо справляется. 
В общем, можем договориться забыть о годах, ... "покуда гром не грянет".

----------


## Lampada

> ... А Блумберг миллиарды делал чисто из спортивного интереса? А Берни отказался от борьбы после встречи с Обамкой совсем без отката? До седых волос дожили, а все в сказки верите?...Трамп регулярно в рабочее время машет клюшкой и не пьет, так что он - последний кандидат в альцгеймеры, хотя и толстый вини-пух!! Н

  Какие ещё седые волосы? И в какие сказки? Блумберг - он политик прежде, чем бизнесмен.
А сравнивать Трампа с любимым всеми, милым Винни-Пухом - это вообще откровенный перегиб. 
Берни не далеко "откатил" (недавно только потерял две недели из-за инфаркта),  боролся, борется и будет бороться за свои идеи и идеалы. За ним в основном молодёжь идёт. Его здесь называют "a little engine that could". Он единственный кандидат, который не принимает денежных пожертвований от бизнесов или богатеев, только от простых людей.
Но да, "против лома нет приёма". Коррупция там была в пользу Хиллари, за что и поплатились.  http://wafflesatnoon.com/bernie-sanders-selma-march/

----------


## diogen_

Ой!! Сколько опровержений моих политических ересей!! Даже не знаю на что и реагировать ::  Ну хотя бы согласились, что Байден - отпетый коррупционер, и на том спасибо!! Ладно, пусть будет Трамп не Вини-пух, а Карлсон, не знаю с кем еще его можно сравнить  по степени упитанности. А больше я ничего и  не имел в виду, сорри. ::  Но искренне надеюсь, что через четыре года вы еще услышите про него и не такую  новогоднюю песню, а что нибудь похлеще!!  ::   
ЗЫ. От чего и почему возникает Альцгеймер, кроме возраста, никто точно не знает. Все что у вас в ссылке - это вилами на воде писано. А чтобы его не было - ешьте куркуму, тогда мозги будут такие же ясные как  у меня в любом возрасте!Не троллинг, а чистая правда!! Я на той неделе до лета затоварился и теперь спокоен за завтрашний день!!!  https://www.gazeta.ru/science/news/2....shtml?updated
ЗЫ2 Только Байдену не говорите, про эту секретную методику))

----------


## Lampada

Лично меня, кроме Берни, никто не интересует. Особенно скучный Байден с его старой школой. При нём всё останется, как есть.
Мне симпатичны умненькие Buttigieg и Andrew Yang, но они не поддерживают отмену частной мед. страховки, так что за них не могу голосовать.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6thT0JJ...id=kjugjsopz80 
"Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness " is a well-known phrase in the United States Declaration of Independence.     https://www.instagram.com/p/B6eBEYdh...d=fcjxjxut4829

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B63nXdiB...=10fu48qpbc0hh

----------


## diogen_

Берни уже на свалке истории, кого теперь его мнение интересует. Надо было делать  настоящую предвыборную революцию, идти на Хилари, а не просто чесать языком. ..Моя революция.., где она? Пшик, мыльный пузырь. 
А вот ваш "вини-пух" не на шутку разбушевался. Уже весь твиттер взорвал 52 ударами по культурным достопримечательностям другой страны, и все не угомонится. Теперь о двух триллионах долларах налогоплатильщиков потраченных на бьютифул эквипмент вспомнил. Вот что значит предвыборная лихорадка!! Молох империализма требует свежей крови для переизбрания!! ::

----------


## Lampada

https://instagram.com/stories/bernie...d=72i8sct75pxj

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B68KqAoJ...d=fdipjoujzmjl

----------


## Lampada

https://truthout.org/articles/hospit...aign=mashshare

----------


## Lampada

> Берни уже на свалке истории, кого теперь его мнение интересует. ...

 Толпы американцев почему-то этого не знают. Во всех опросниках Берни всё время наверху.
Мирная революция всё-таки возможна впереди, а Берни уже к ней руку приложил.

----------


## diogen_

> Толпы американцев почему-то этого не знают. Во всех опросниках Берни всё время наверху.
> Мирная революция всё-таки возможна впереди, а Берни уже к ней руку приложил.

 Хиллари тоже была наверху в опросах, и где она сейчас... Картиночку запостить в инстаграмм, это одно, а пойти проголосовать - совсем другое дело. Что вы, американцы, любите больше всего на свете - деньги. Если будет Берни, то денег не будет, они уйдут в песок соцнужд и там растворятся в водовороте коррупционных схем. Проголосовать за Берни - это все равно что пригласить Ленина поправить Америкой и разрушить своими руками  богатство, созданное трудами поколений.Так скажет Трамп, если вдруг случится чудо и Берни выиграет номинацию. Но этого не случится, потому что не один я умею думать,и у демов тоже есть люди с зачатками мозгов, и они выдвинут реального соперника Трампу, старика Байдена. И такие как вы леваки тоже поморщатся и проголосуют за Байдена, чтобы не допустить повторно Трампа. И это тоже  известно. Вот такая арифметика вырисовывается  ::  
А революция мирной не бывает, перечитайте Ленина!! Буржуазия просто так от власти не откажется. Видно, что вы прогуливали политэкономию и научный коммунизм, когда учились в СССР!! ::

----------


## Lampada

> Хиллари тоже была наверху в опросах, и где она сейчас... Картиночку запостить в инстаграмм, это одно, а пойти проголосовать - совсем другое дело. Что вы, американцы, любите больше всего на свете - деньги. Если будет Берни, то денег не будет, они уйдут в песок соцнужд и там растворятся в водовороте коррупционных схем. Проголосовать за Берни - это все равно что пригласить Ленина поправить Америкой и разрушить своими руками  богатство, созданное трудами поколений.Так скажет Трамп, если вдруг случится чудо и Берни выиграет номинацию. Но этого не случится, потому что не один я умею думать,и у демов тоже есть люди с зачатками мозгов, и они выдвинут реального соперника Трампу, старика Байдена. И такие как вы леваки тоже поморщатся и проголосуют за Байдена, чтобы не допустить повторно Трампа. И это тоже  известно. Вот такая арифметика вырисовывается  
> А революция мирной не бывает, перечитайте Ленина!! Буржуазия просто так от власти не откажется. Видно, что вы прогуливали политэкономию и научный коммунизм, когда учились в СССР!!

 Да, трудно будет изменить к лучшему жизнь всего населения в капиталистической стране. Но всё-таки Америка сравнительно молодая демокрация с необязательно предсказуемым будущим.
И есть хорошие исторические примеры скандинавских стран.
Так что давайте лучше будем оптимистами. 
Кстати, здесь всегда будут появляться маленькие несгибаемые борцы, такие как Берни, Michael Moore и многие другие.
А непонятно откуда взявшийся _whistleblower_ запросто может существенно посодействовать смещению зарвавшегося  Президента. 
Мы же знаем, что "капля камень точит".   Вот, например, правдивый документальный фильм:   https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Where_to_Invade_Next   ::

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7A_rUag...=1f80ogxotg0b6   https://www.instagram.com/p/B6_zQvUg...d=5scni9nr26a3

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1825...2143463494358/

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7JlHebh...d=9xdimfre4j5p

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7KVJ9ag...d=n1megd04se4l

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7b0HwZA...d=rw72iz7jtwsg

----------


## diogen_

> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7b0HwZA...d=rw72iz7jtwsg

  Это музыка души или злостный оффтоп в каттинг едж? 
Раз можно здесь оффтопить спрошу Вас, если Берни придет к власти, он что отнимет у Безоса и ему подобных Амазон и прочее нажитое неправедным трудом богатство и раздаст его бедным? И Вы в это всерьез верите??  И в Америке вам сделает Венесуэллу? Да ни в жизнь этого не будет, он только поднимет налоги на пару процентов в вся революция на этом закончится!!. Болтун он!! Только  анархисты  как украинские товарищи на видео ниже спасут вас!!

----------


## Lampada

> Это музыка души или злостный оффтоп в каттинг едж? 
> Раз можно здесь оффтопить спрошу Вас, если Берни придет к власти, он что отнимет у Безоса и ему подобных Амазон и прочее нажитое неправедным трудом богатство и раздаст его бедным? И Вы в это всерьез верите??  И в Америке вам сделает Венесуэллу? Да ни в жизнь этого не будет, он только поднимет налоги на пару процентов в вся революция на этом закончится!!. Болтун он!! Только  анархисты  как украинские товарищи на видео ниже спасут вас!!

 
Исправила.  
Спасибо, что заметили ошибку. 
Берни планирует поднять налоги только после отмены частной медицинской страховки. 
Поживём - увидим.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7yZrrln...d=uzw9semneep3

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B8IPeVkg...d=v6wzomvkxmzc

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/87zXvSCmSYk 
The full text of Phoenix's passionate winner's speech, as he accepts the best actor Academy Award for Joker. 
"I’m full of so much gratitude now. I do not feel elevated above any of my fellow nominees or anyone in this room, because we share the same love – that’s the love of film. And this form of expression has given me the most extraordinary life. I don’t know where I’d be without it. 
But I think the greatest gift that it’s given me, and many people in [this industry] is the opportunity to use our voice for the voiceless. I’ve been thinking about some of the distressing issues that we’ve been facing collectively. 
I think at times we feel or are made to feel that we champion different causes. But for me, I see commonality. I think, whether we’re talking about gender inequality or racism or queer rights or indigenous rights or animal rights, we’re talking about the fight against injustice. 
We’re talking about the fight against the belief that one nation, one people, one race, one gender, one species, has the right to dominate, use and control another with impunity. 
I think we’ve become very disconnected from the natural world. Many of us are guilty of an egocentric world view, and we believe that we’re the centre of the universe. We go into the natural world and we plunder it for its resources. We feel entitled to artificially inseminate a cow and steal her baby, even though her cries of anguish are unmistakeable. Then we take her milk that’s intended for her calf and we put it in our coffee and our cereal. 
We fear the idea of personal change, because we think we need to sacrifice something; to give something up. But human beings at our best are so creative and inventive, and we can create, develop and implement systems of change that are beneficial to all sentient beings and the environment. 
I have been a scoundrel all my life, I’ve been selfish. I’ve been cruel at times, hard to work with, and I’m grateful that so many of you in this room have given me a second chance. I think that’s when we’re at our best: when we support each other. Not when we cancel each other out for our past mistakes, but when we help each other to grow. When we educate each other; when we guide each other to redemption. 
When he was 17, my brother [River] wrote this lyric. He said: “run to the rescue with love and peace will follow.” "

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/dsvfOAd8ohU 
Chris Rock and Steve Martin Kick Off Oscars by Slamming Academy for Lack of Diverse Nominees

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B8byNu7A...d=23vjy3ojo4np

----------


## diogen_

Fresh interview with Senator Bernie Sanders  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Fresh interview with Senator Bernie Sanders

 https://thehill.com/homenews/campaig...ed-her-support
"*Russian pranksters posing as Thunberg claim Sanders welcomed her support"*  
 Серьёзно не любят Берни.  Даже странно.

----------


## Lampada

https://berniesanders.com/en/issues/...ustice-reform/

----------


## Lampada

Наша непоколебимо честная и порядочная Дебби (надеюсь кто-нибудь её помнит) на FB:  https://www.facebook.com/1685920521/...3833564788397/

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/vjud_Jvyeaw  _Boston Globe Editorial Board: 
Trump 'has blood on his hands'_

----------


## diogen_

> И какой теперь будет лозунг? Перманентная революция?? Декабристы разбудили Берни, Берни  посопел, еще поспал немножко и в канун восьмидесятилетия решился таки тряхнуть стариной, но поезд уже ушел... Помните Гегеля: история повторяется дважды, один раз как фарс, а другой раз как трагедия? *Это я к тому, что Байден уже выиграл праймериз у ваших Демов и пойдет  на Трампа))*

 Так говорил Диоген Архимудрейший еще в феврале, задолго  до начала фарса, называемого праймериз демократической партии США.  И кто-то  тут на сайте  пытался еще спорить с нетленной мудростью наипроницательнейшего политического оракула.  Но с историей не поспоришь. Она выносит свой приговор с неумолимостью рока. Итак: 
Берни Сандерс вышел из президентской гонки:  https://lenta.ru/news/2020/04/08/bernie/ 
Прекрасное далеко, не будь ко мне жестоко, не будь... О чем это я говорю? О политическому будущем неко6го вечного лузера, имени которого мы не будем упоминать всуе))  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWSxev7eJvs

----------


## Lampada

> Так говорил Диоген Архимудрейший еще в феврале, задолго  до начала фарса, называемого праймериз демократической партии США.  И кто-то  тут на сайте  пытался еще спорить с нетленной мудростью наипроницательнейшего политического оракула.  Но с историей не поспоришь. Она выносит свой приговор с неумолимостью рока. Итак: 
> Берни Сандерс вышел из президентской гонки:  https://lenta.ru/news/2020/04/08/bernie/ 
> Прекрасное далеко, не будь ко мне жестоко, не будь... О чем это я говорю? О политическому будущем неко6го вечного лузера, имени которого мы не будем упоминать всуе))  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWSxev7eJvs

 Явился - не запылился, горазд соль на раны сыпать.   ::   ::   https://www.instagram.com/p/B-vg7AQg...d=3lxsxk84brqd

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-sOdatH...d=pbyalaq1rwj5   https://www.instagram.com/p/B-xeQn1g...d=wl5mcv7bmm7v   https://www.instagram.com/p/B-xUpGSg...d=ts0xyukcvyvq

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-zEf4Bg...d=hcn1vx5ay20g

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-7h3Cw...=1qn83v1g2q092
Приветствуют Берни.

----------


## diogen_

> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-7h3Cw...=1qn83v1g2q092
> Приветствуют Берни.

 В связи с чем? С тем что Берни повторно их всех кинул, в самый апогей предвыборной кампании, когда еще ничего не было ясно? Старый лис Байден еще мог что-нибудь невпопад ляпнуть на фоне развивающегося атеросклероза, и все бы  сто раз могло поменяться. А теперь? Короче если в России проблемы с дураками и дорогами, то в Америке - с трусливыми и жалкими политическими ужами, которые готовы сдаться и поднять лапки к  верху при малейших трудностях. А может просто какой-нибудь демократический "пахан" позвонил Берни и отвалил ему в качестве отступных столько баксов, что  отказаться стало невозможно? Короче, жадность фраера сгубила))) А так да, "моя революция" продолжается, и все  в это верят)))))

----------


## Lampada

> В связи с чем? С тем что Берни повторно их всех кинул, в самый апогей предвыборной кампании, когда еще ничего не было ясно? Старый лис Байден еще мог что-нибудь невпопад ляпнуть на фоне развивающегося атеросклероза, и все бы  сто раз могло поменяться. А теперь? Короче если в России проблемы с дураками и дорогами, то в Америке - с трусливыми и жалкими политическими ужами, которые готовы сдаться и поднять лапки к  верху при малейших трудностях. А может просто какой-нибудь демократический "пахан" позвонил Берни и отвалил ему в качестве отступных столько баксов, что  отказаться стало невозможно? Короче, жадность фраера сгубила))) А так да, "моя революция" продолжается, и все  в это верят)))))

 Это ничего, каждый имеет своё мнение.    https://www.instagram.com/p/B_G8NNBA...=1lcx4jipy4r62  https://www.instagram.com/p/B_IzCIcH...d=c1bia1v0dyhb

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B_NPvnkg...d=losiphjihvbj  https://www.instagram.com/p/B_LuODCJ...d=injf88c3slow   https://www.instagram.com/p/B_NUQITg...=1klhmurc59uf2 
Сидим дома!

----------


## Lampada

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...69756356383659 u.c

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/O9fnm_cs3pgo0 
Trump yesterday:  
 "..._And don’t forget, we have more cases than anybody in the world,” he added. “But why? Because we do more testing.When you test, you have a case. When you test, you find something is wrong with people.      If we didn’t do any testing, we would have very few cases. ...”_   https://www.politico.com/news/2020/0...numbers-259524

----------


## fortheether

> https://youtu.be/O9fnm_cs3pgo0 
> Trump yesterday:  
>  "..._And don’t forget, we have more cases than anybody in the world,” he added. “But why? Because we do more testing.When you test, you have a case. When you test, you find something is wrong with people.      If we didn’t do any testing, we would have very few cases. ...”_   https://www.politico.com/news/2020/0...numbers-259524

 IMHO he is not saying there would be no cases if there were no tests. How do you know if someone is positive without testing for it? 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

> IMHO he is not saying there would be no cases if there were no tests. How do you know if someone is positive without testing for it? 
> Scott

 Да, без тестирования  не знаем мы, кто разносит инфекцию. Медики говорят, что любой безсимптомный больной неумышленно заражает окружающих.  Поэтому тестирование нужно для спасения жизней. 
Народу в стране почти 330 миллионов. Каждый  человек за время пандемии должен быть протестирован несколько раз, но для большинства тесты вообще недоступны, хотя Трампа и его окружение тестируют каждый день.  
Десятки тысяч недавно умерших в домах для престарелых и ветеранов  не были тестированы из-за отсутствия тестов, то есть умерли без диагноза и их даже не включают в счёт жертв коронавируса. 
У  каждого президента во время кризисов есть  уникальная и неограниченная власть обеспечивать свой народ всем необходимым для выживания.  Очевидно, что Трамп не торопится этого делать.  Возьмём п95 маски, которых не хватает даже для медицинского персонала в госпиталях.  Трамп давно мог бы исправить ситуацию.  
Я купила эти маски на ибее за бешеные деньги да и не уверена, что они не подделка.

----------


## Lampada

A _protester holds an anti-vaccination sign as supporters of President Donald Trump rally to reopen California as the coronavirus pandemic continues to worsen, on May 16 in Woodland Hills, California._  https://www.businessinsider.com/repu...k-u77lBo1tApRk

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/CA9ZIUgn...=1mmztpnhlls72 
Оп-па!
Busted!

----------


## Lampada

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...&id=1310767188 
"..._Программа Байдена. При всей ее эклектичности и нечеткости на данный момент, программа эта – продолжение прошлой, а стало быть и продолжение глобализации. Той самой, которая поставила точку под эрой американской мечты и привела к тупику для молодого поколения. 
Чуть ли не единственным политиком, который реагировал на проблемы молодых был Сандерс. Он видел проблему – обострение неравенства, при котором разрыв между 3% богатых и всеми остальными рос огромными темпами. Он предлагал ввести бесплатное высшее образование. Все критиковали его, говоря, что это – прожекты, что на бесплатное образование нет денег. Но как сегодня видят это молодые? Долг по высшему образования – 1.6 триллиона долларов. Которых, как им говорили, у государства якобы нет. Но сегодня на коронавирус государство отстегивает триллионы ежемесячно и ничего. Вот как им реагировать на то, что для спасения круизной индустрии или нефтеперерабатывающей деньги есть, а для них – нет?  Теперь очевидно, что то, что Берни «убрали» было совершенно неправильно. У молодых среди кандидатов нет своего представителя.  Taxation without representation. ..." _

----------


## diogen_

> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...&id=1310767188  *Теперь очевидно, что то, что Берни «убрали» было совершенно неправильно. У молодых среди кандидатов нет своего представителя. * Taxation without representation. ..." 
> [/I]

 Кто убрал Берни?? Он же ведь сам себя "самоизолировал")) И как ее там, "моя революция", куда  она спряталась или все еще продолжается?? ::  А может протесты негров и есть та самая революция?? Вы,* Lampada*, кстати за закон или за погромщиков?

----------


## Lampada

> Кто убрал Берни?? Он же ведь сам себя "самоизолировал")) И как ее там, "моя революция", куда  она спряталась или все еще продолжается?? А может протесты негров и есть та самая революция?? Вы,* Lampada*, кстати за закон или за погромщиков?

 Странный вопрос. С какой стати я буду за бандитизм? 
Берни таки был зажат в угол, но ты прекрасно знаешь, что дело не в самом Берни. Все пригревшиеся  на своих местах старики-демократы вместе с республиканцами боятся его программы как огня. 
Ничего, идеи не умирают.

----------


## diogen_

> Странный вопрос. С какой стати я буду за бандитизм? 
> Берни таки был зажат в угол, но ты прекрасно знаешь, что дело не в самом Берни. Все пригревшиеся  на своих местах старики-демократы вместе с республиканцами боятся его программы как огня. 
> Ничего, идеи не умирают.

 Ну да,  даром все бы стали целыми днями курить легализованную травку и забили бы на учебу. Чего напрягаться-то за бесплатно)). Вот чем  кончилась бы «моя революция»!! А вы теперь кстати тоже капитализируете b в слове black? А почему тогда нельзя капитализировать w в white? Аппартеид наоборот получается!!   http://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/05/in...black.amp.html

----------


## Lampada

Вообще не понимаю, о чём речь.

----------


## diogen_

> Вообще не понимаю, о чём речь.

 Ну а чего тут понимать-то. Все и ежу ясно. Никто на халяву напрягаться не будет, раз все даром дается, на блюдечке с золотой каемочкой, как говорил незабвенный Остап Ибрагимович. Впрочем, социализма в америке никогда не будет. Немножко поигрались в дедушку Берни и ладно)) 
Лучше объясните мне почему  у вас по неграм все так с ума сходят??  Они же от рабства только выиграли!! Сидели бы сейчас в своей африке голодными и сосали бы лапу вместо травки на десять баксов в месяц. А тут у вас на велфере как у христа за пазухой можно жить, да еще и похулиганить в свое удовольствие сколько душе угодно разрешается. Не жизнь, а сказка!!

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/VZwfEWpG_wA   https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/17/polit...ipt/index.html

----------


## fortheether

> https://youtu.be/VZwfEWpG_wA   https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/17/polit...ipt/index.html

 Was the speech made in the Obama's 11 million dollar house? 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

> Was the speech made in the Obama's 11 million dollar house? 
> Scott

 Could be.
Some people know how to produce and peddle best-sellers.
Have to admit  that Michelle 's speach is substantive. 
To be clear, I've never appreciated Obama's presidency:   did about nothing for poor or homeless.
All IMHO.

----------


## fortheether

> Could be.
> Some people know how to produce and peddle best-sellers.
> Have to admit  that Michelle 's speach is substantive. 
> To be clear, I've never appreciated Obama's presidency:   did about nothing for poor or homeless.
> All IMHO.

 The hypocrisy of owning an 11 million dollar house but also saying:  https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/18/bara...u-can-eat.html 
is amazing. To me. 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

> The hypocrisy of owning an 11 million dollar house but also saying:  https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/18/bara...u-can-eat.html 
> is amazing. To me. 
> Scott

 Agree.

----------


## fortheether

> Agree.

 )))

----------


## diogen_

*Lampada*, вы собираетесь платить неграм репарации?? Они же до сих пор так страдают из-за прапрадедушек! Что белый свет уже немил!  Одним соусом не отделаешься!! Я так и не понял,  чем он неграм так не угодил! Но все равно слишком дешево!  Нужно срочно ввести подушный сбор на содержание афрострадальцев!  Байдену в программу обязательно вставить! «Негры-наше все!!»

----------


## Lampada

> *Lampada*, вы собираетесь платить неграм репарации?? Они же до сих пор так страдают из-за прапрадедушек! Что белый свет уже немил!  Одним соусом не отделаешься!! Я так и не понял,  чем он неграм так не угодил! Но все равно слишком дешево!  Нужно срочно ввести подушный сбор на содержание афрострадальцев!  Байдену в программу обязательно вставить! «Негры-наше все!!»

 Почитай историю. Америка построена руками рабов. Поколения рабовладельцов и их потомки безмерно разбогатели на их бесплатном труде. Справедливость до сих пор не восторжествовала и расизм никуда не делся.

----------


## diogen_

Справедливость? Хм?!  У меня прапрапрабабушка была крепостной крестьянкой. На  костях крепостных строилась вся Россия!! С кого мне теперь репарации требовать? А еще 32 реинкарнации назад я был червяком, а мне на шею наступил мамонт. От этого до сих пор в жару остеохондроз обостряется! Не пойму только на кого в суд теперь подавать!?  
Короче,  хочу быть негром в америке! Какую краску следует купить, чтобы правдоподобно выглядеть и получить право на репарации??  Готов терпеть, чтобы меня хоть каждый день н-словом называли. Хоть горшком назови....))

----------


## diogen_

Ну что, Трамп заразился вирусом с короной. Пора выборы отменять!! В связи с китайским вмешательством в предвыборный процесс! Если бы китайцы не вмешались и не запустили вирус, экономика не пошла бы под откос,  и Трамп  был бы уже, считай,  переизбран!  А теперь?  Как насчет чесной конкуренции, если одна из сторон объективно не может вести борьбу?!

----------


## Lampada

Если ты спрашиваешь моё мнение об отмене выборов, то я не могу ответить, не знаю.  Я не политолог.
Если говорить о пандемии, то сидя взаперти в Чикаго и на интернете 24/7, понимаю какие трагические ошибки допустило и продолжает допускать американское правительство.
Если, например, сравнить с немедленной реакцией и действиями Тайваньцев, то я считаю США совершило преступление против своего народа. 207 тысяч трупов и предсказывают 363 тысячи к концу года.  https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/15/how-...ronavirus.html

----------


## diogen_

Ну это мнение CNN, которую интересует только одно:  как свалить Трампа!! И все новости подаются в этом ключе!  А вот доктор Мясников, который не одну собаку съел на вирусах,  считает все эти карантиные меры бесполезными: https://sobesednik.ru/obshchestvo/20...budet-karantin
Китайцы могли не выпустить инфекцию из страны,  но сознательно не  сделали этого. Но почему-то мало кто об этом сейчас пишет. Политически невыгодно))

----------


## Lampada

> Ну это мнение CNN, которую интересует только одно:  как свалить Трампа!! И все новости подаются в этом ключе!  А вот доктор Мясников, который не одну собаку съел на вирусах,  считает все эти карантиные меры бесполезными: https://sobesednik.ru/obshchestvo/20...budet-karantin
> Китайцы могли не выпустить инфекцию из страны,  но сознательно не  сделали этого. Но почему-то мало кто об этом сейчас пишет. Политически невыгодно))

 Хорошо, что тайваньцы и южно-корейцы не прислушались к доктору Мясникову.
Как я поняла, в Тайване немедленно определяют вспышку вируса и отделяют в карантин только окружающих эту вспышку. То-есть, задача погасить каждую вспышку. Не давать вирусу безнадзорно проникать в общество.  _"Taiwan, which has nearly 24 million citizens, has had only 451 cases and seven deaths."_ 
Их вице- президент (эпидемиолог) сказал, что с самого начала через  карантин у них прошло 250 тысяч подозреваемых.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2020/0...d-response.cnn 
 Как в Тайване боролись и побеждали коронавирус.

----------


## diogen_

> Хорошо, что тайваньцы и южно-корейцы не прислушались к доктору Мясникову.
> Как я поняла, в Тайване немедленно определяют вспышку вируса и отделяют в карантин только окружающих эту вспышку. То-есть, задача погасить каждую вспышку. Не давать вирусу безнадзорно проникать в общество.

 Чтобы это сработало, тайваньцам придётся навсегда отгородиться от остального мира, иначе они поголовно вымрут как индейцы от болезней,  завезённых белыми людьми.Что практически невозможно!  Через 2-3 года число малосимптомных и бессимптомных носителей в мире будет исчисляться десятками миллионов ежедневно! Вирус сильнее человека! Delay does not mean deleat but brings about defeat))

----------


## Lampada

> Чтобы это сработало, тайваньцам придётся навсегда отгородиться от остального мира, иначе они поголовно вымрут как индейцы от болезней,  завезеных белыми людьми.Что практически невозможно!  Через 2-3 года число малосимптомных и бессимптомных носителей в мире будет исчисляться десятками миллионов ежедневно! Вирус сильнее человека! Delay does not mean deleat but brings about defeat))

 Да, но я уверена, что там умные головы такой вариант тоже могут просчитать и подготовиться к нему.
Я думаю, что тайваньцы по природе такие же дисциплинированные, как и китайцы, то есть все послушно покроются хорошими защитными масками и будут соблюдать оговорённую дистанцию друг от друга.  И далее по проверенному пути.  
В конце концов должна же появиться надёжная вакцина.
Ну не знаю.  Пока что можно позавидовать их успеху в борьбе с вирусом-убийцей.

----------


## diogen_

> А Байден своего сыночка на Украину пристраивал из любви к экзотике?

 https://nypost.com/tag/joe-biden/
 И года не прошло и вдруг нашелся ответ))

----------


## Lampada

Да, сын дурак воспользовался своей фамилией.  По крайней мере, признал ошибку.
Не помню, чтобы Иванка извинялась за свои бизнесы в Китае.  https://www.latimes.com/politics/sto...nt-slams-biden  
В тему: _В чужом глазу сучок видим, а в своём - бревна не замечаем.
Let's not throw stones in glass houses._

----------


## diogen_

> Да, сын дурак воспользовался своей фамилией.  По крайней мере, признал ошибку.
> Не помню, чтобы Иванка извинялась за свои бизнесы в Китае.  https://www.latimes.com/politics/sto...nt-slams-biden  
> В тему: _В чужом глазу сучок видим, а в своём - бревна не замечаем.
> Let's not throw stones in glass houses._

 А при чем тут сын?  Ну разве что пословицей в тему: яблочко от яблони недалеко падает))
Билла Клинтона хотели заимпичить не за то , что он совокуплялся с Моникой, а за то что врал на голубом глазу по этому поводу.Также и Байден виноват не в том,что имеет “блудного сына“,а в том что публично врал про отсутствие осведомленности про его тёмные делишки)). Куда делась его пресловутая амерканская интегрити? И как вы ему теперь будете верить? Ума не приложу))

----------


## Lampada

Одни слепо или не слепо верят каждому слову Трампа, другие - каждому слову Байдена. Некоторые вообще не верят политикам. И те, и другие, и третьи достойные, уважаемые граждане.  Так что не будем никого обижать за их свободный выбор кому верить. 
"_Каждый выбирает для себя
женщину, религию, дорогу.
Дьяволу служить или пророку —
каждый выбирает для себя. ..."_ 
"Свобода, брат, свобода, брат, свобода…" 
_________
Пришлось погуглить "_на голубом глазу"_.

----------


## diogen_

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/napyc/be...76dc06c09e9c29
А что означают рожки, которые негр ставит за головой Байдена? What does 'horns' (sign) behind Beiden's head performed by a descendant of slaves stand for? Any idea?

----------


## Lampada

> https://zen.yandex.ru/media/napyc/be...76dc06c09e9c29
> А что означают рожки, которые негр ставит за головой Байдена? What does 'horns' (sign) behind Beiden's head performed by a descendant of slaves stand for? Any idea?

 Привет! 
Не видно мне. Не хочется устанавливать что-то лишнее на телефоне. 
Не обращай внимания. Шутка такая же, как и везде на фотках.

----------


## diogen_

Привет, как политическое настроение, Лампада. Праздник?
Ну а так я  понял, 'хлопчик он цикавый, таких как мух в июне развелось' )) Без дедушки Фрейда и поллитра в придачу в их темную душу не залезешь)) https://youtube.com/watch?v=y34_zEvzCjU

----------


## Lampada

> Привет, как политическое настроение Лампада. Праздник?
> Ну а так я  понял, 'хлопчик он цикавый, таких как мух в июне развелось' )) Без дедушки Фрейда и поллитра в придачу в их темную душу не залезешь)) https://youtube.com/watch?v=y34_zEvzCjU

  Ага, праздник во время чумы, то бишь короны; но хоть один камень с плеч. Может, по крайней мере, при Байдене масок n95 наклепают в достатке для медицинского персонала.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/b28NUgifE1U 
General Russel Honore. Respect!  https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...&id=1529471722

----------


## diogen_

Ни за что, ни про что тетку пристрелили, и никто не думает возмущаться по этому поводу. Ну приехала пар повыпускать, подумешь)) Это же майдан называется, высшее проявление демократии, глас народа))  А вот из негра- наркомана уже икону слепили. Чудеса да и только!! , Ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать))

----------


## Lampada

> Ни за что, ни про что тетку пристрелили, и никто не думает возмущаться по этому поводу. Ну приехала пар повыпускать, подумешь)) Это же майдан называется, высшее проявление демократии, глас народа))  А вот из негра- наркомана уже икону слепили. Чудеса да и только!! , Ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать))

 Оп-па, не ожидала такую реакцию.
Да, настоящая трагедия.  Пять человек потеряли жизни. А сколько их ещё загремит по тюрьмам.  
Абсолютно неправильно эту атаку сравнивать с Майданом: там же был мирный протест за баррикадой на площади, а не сотни агрессивных Буратин, ломящихся в кабинеты правительственного здания. 
Мирную демонстрацию могли бы на улице демократично проводить.

----------


## EfreytoR_S

> Оп-па, не ожидала такую реакцию.
> Да, настоящая трагедия.  Пять человек потеряли жизни. А сколько их ещё загремит по тюрьмам.  
> Абсолютно неправильно эту атаку сравнивать с Майданом: там же был мирный протест за баррикадой на площади, а не сотни агрессивных Буратин, ломящихся в кабинеты правительственного здания. 
> Мирную демонстрацию могли бы на улице демократично проводить.

 Прошу прощения, что вмешиваюсь в диалог. Лампада, я правильно понял, Вы считаете, что Майдан 2014 года в Украине был мирным протестом? Допускаю, что Вы давно не были на территории СНГ. Не собираюсь заново разводить так тщательно затушенный ранее костер этой темы, но простест был
а) не мирный (я не про задумку изначальную, а про факт) 
б) с большим количеством жертв 
Соглашусь со стариной Джоржем нашим Кустом в части определения стран, которые практикуют подобное:
"This is how election results are disputed in a banana republic — not our democratic republic," former President George W. Bush said in a statement. https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/g...blics-n1253251 
Надеюсь, мы не twitter и меня не забанят за мнение, отличающееся от власть имущих =) 
P.S. всех с праздниками!

----------


## Lampada

Нет, за политику здесь не банят.  Помню только один серьёзный обидчик был забанен за переход на личности. 
Погуглила про Майдан. Heartbreaking, но никак не похоже на тупую попытку of _coup de tant_  в Вашингтоне.

----------


## Lampada

Неожиданно наступили тяжелейшие и опасные времена в Америке. Страшно, что может быть стрельба в городах и могут погибнуть люди.  Мало того, что каждый день от вируса умирают тысячи. 
Похоронные дома загружены до предела и не принимают новеньких. Советуют держать умерших дома в холоде. Обалдеть.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-the-civil-war

----------


## Lampada

> ... 
> Соглашусь со стариной Джоржем нашим Кустом в части определения стран, которые практикуют подобное:
> "This is how election results are disputed in a banana republic — not our democratic republic," former President George W. Bush said in a statement. https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/g...blics-n1253251
> |
> Надеюсь, мы не twitter и меня не забанят за мнение, отличающееся от власть имущих =) 
> P.S. всех с праздниками!

 Я в политике не очень _Копенгаген_.  Заинтересовалась, когда появился Берни Сандерс с его социально- демократическим планами. Но про "банановые" республики интересно. 
Пойдём в Гугл. https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-c...anana-republic 
"..._Over the past century, “banana republic” has evolved to mean any country (with or without bananas) that has a ruthless, corrupt, or just plain loopy leader who relies on the military and destroys state institutions in an egomaniacal quest for prolonged power. ..."_ 
Вроде как  на данный политический момент это не очень к США относится, хотя к этому могло прийти.  Уф!  Вообще всё наоборот с этими бунтовщиками.

----------


## diogen_

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NkpoaIe3158
Lampda, где они декабристы Берни? . Растворилсь в фейсбуке и твиттере! Зато появились январисты Трампа! Штурманы будущей бури! (Герцен) Короче, долой ползучую обамизацию! Свободу викингу со товарищами!! А анжелу дэвис и прочих негров обратно в африку, в либерию! А то зажрались у вас они совсем. Ведь месяцами негры громили все подряд, а им только пальчиком погрозили! А тут один раз  ребятата по делу возмутилсь и сразу на червонец в кичман загремят!! Где справедливость?

----------


## Lampada

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NkpoaIe3158
> Lampda, где они декабристы Берни? . Растворилсь в фейсбуке и твиттере! Зато появились январисты Трампа! Штурманы будущей бури! (Герцен) Короче, долой ползучую обамизацию! Свободу викингу со товарищами!! А анжелу дэвис и прочих негров обратно в африку, в либерию! А то зажрались у вас они совсем. Ведь месяцами негры громили все подряд, а им только пальчиком погрозили! А тут один раз  ребятата по делу возмутилсь и сразу на червонец в кичман загремят!! Где справедливость?

 А кто это у тебя "викинг"?
Всех грабителей и ломателей витрин, которых смогли обознать, уже засудили.  Наверное, до сих пор полиция этим занимается.
Между прочим, в новостях лоеры говорили,  что Трамп всех, причастных к захвату Капитолия, имел президентское право помиловать.  Одним росчерком пера, всех, скопом, за все прошлые и настоящие грехи. 
Поломал людям жизни.
Там некоторые нанятые адвокаты посылали Трампу прошения помиловать их богатеньких клиентов. 
Не знаю, были ли они успешными. 
Не боись, _Берникраты_ будут продвигать идеи Берни в жизнь. 
"Идеи не умирают".  https://images.app.goo.gl/6HbedvGFD86txGHj6

----------


## diogen_

https://m.lenta.ru/news/2021/01/09/viking/
Как это, кто такой викинг? Самый знаменитый штурмовик!  Хорош архаровец!!  Нечего сказать. 
Надеюсь переживëт все :  и КПЗ и нары!! 
А по поводу помилования, то тут я согласен: смалодушничал Трамп. Когда надо было лезть на броневик, он в кусты и  повел речи, типа моя хата с краю ничего не знаю. Короче,  трусливым оказался  буржуин и подставил ребят не по-детски!! 
А вот если бы всех разом помиловал, тогда да , был бы героем!

----------


## Lampada

> https://m.lenta.ru/news/2021/01/09/viking/
> Как это, кто такой викинг? Самый знаменитый штурмовик!  Хорош архаровец!!  Нечего сказать. 
> Надеюсь переживëт все :  и КПЗ и нары!! 
> А по поводу помилования, то тут я согласен: смалодушничал Трамп. Когда надо было лезть на броневик, он в кусты и  повел речи, типа моя хата с краю ничего не знаю. Короче,  трусливым оказался  буржуин и подставил ребят не по-детски!! 
> А вот если бы всех разом помиловал, тогда да , был бы героем!

 Этот с рогами и другие, которые не участвовали в насильственных действиях, а просто наблюдали за происходящим, скорее всего обойдутся лёгким испугом. Обвинят их за вторжение куда не надо.

----------


## diogen_

Если судьи - демы, то пятерик точно влепят, в назидание сочуствующим)) Но может на киче и поумнеют. А то по замыслу вроде как январисты, а по и исполнению - январщики! ))  Ленина и чернышевского им надо почитать на досуге, тогда узнают, что делать!!

----------


## Lampada

> Если судьи - демы, то пятерик точно влепят, в назидание сочуствующим)) Но может на киче и поумнеют. А то по замыслу вроде как январисты, а по и исполнению - январщики! ))  Ленина и чернышевского им надо почитать на досуге, тогда узнают, что делать!!

 Трамп как предвидел нужду в верных ему судьях: поменял 250+ судей (см. Гугл).  На всякий случай _подстелил соломку._ 
Когда-то узнаем, чем дело закончится, чем _душа успокоится._ 
Оп-па, погуглила Обаму: тоже сотни судей поменял. 
 Теперь, значит, до Байдена очередь дошла.

----------


## diogen_

The Oregon Department of Education (ODE) recently encouraged teachers to register for training that encourages "ethnomathematics" and argues, among other things, that White supremacy manifests itself in the focus on finding the right answer. https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-ed...hite-supremacy 
So, from now on if a certain Afro-American student woulfd claim that 2x2=5 that would be considered the correct answer!! 
Athnomathimatics is wonderful! Как много нам открытий чудных дарует просвещения дух!!

----------


## Lampada

> The Oregon Department of Education (ODE) recently encouraged teachers to register for training that encourages "ethnomathematics" and argues, among other things, that White supremacy manifests itself in the focus on finding the right answer. https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-ed...hite-supremacy 
> So, from now on if a certain Afro-American student woulfd claim that 2x2=5 that would be considered the correct answer!! 
> Athnomathimatics is wonderful! Как много нам открытий чудных дарует просвещения дух!!

 Странно. Например, афроамериканцев в Орегоне - 2% населения. 
А вообще (как я понимаю) публичные школы в США в бедных районах намного беднее оборудованы, чем школы в богатых районах.  И, как правило, обучение там соответственно серьёзно хромает.

----------


## Lampada

FB_IMG_1616174095334.jpg  https://www.commondreams.org/news/20...box=1615985794

----------


## diogen_

Благими намерениями дорога в ад выложена))  Закон еще надо принять, а если даже вдруг его и примут, это ничего кардинально не поменяет. Богатые и дальше будут богатеть в геометрической прогрессии. Короче, если называть вещи своими именами, с точки зрения ортодоксального марксизма,Берни - регегат, Каутский наших дней, который отвлекает рабочий класс от настоящей борьбы за свои права. К тому же он  прогнулся перед неграми и их ставленником, которого теперь сдувает ветерок дующий со скоростью 6 м/с))

----------


## diogen_

А почему Байден наложил в штанишки и отказался общаться с Путиным в прямом эфире? Пацан за базар не отвечает!!))

----------


## Lampada

Не знаю, что сказать. Политика тоже выше моего понимания. Одно понятно:  богатеи всегда и везде будут богатеть. 
Не надо только на Берни бочку катить.  Он, как только может, старается помочь народу.  https://www.thenation.com/article/po...ower-stimulus/   FB_IMG_1616250412727.jpg  FB_IMG_1616256954712.jpg  FB_IMG_1616257533431.jpg

----------


## diogen_

Бочка у меня одна, поэтому катить на кого-то ее жалко, на новую год копить надо). Фиг с ним с Берни, это уже отработаанный материал, покоящийся  с миром на свалке истории. Вот ребят жалко, уже 300 сидельцев намечается!!Большой демократический террор в действии!!   https://thehill.com/policy/national-...o-capitol-riot

----------


## Lampada

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/capitol...ts-2021-03-26/ 
Пока что 400+ арестованы. Непонятно, на что они расчитывали.
Интересно, что в ФБР от населения поступило более 270 тысяч наводок. Наверное, должны каждую проверить. 
Да, Берни войдёт в историю как самая светлая и достойная уважения личность, луч света.
До конца дней будет бороться за народ. https://www.cbsnews.com/news/bernie-...-union-effort/

----------


## diogen_

Наверное, расчитывали на Трампа, на что же еще, но "комиссар Гремухин"  сдрейфил
. "Он был силен на митингах, да не силен в седле." Зато я вам точно скажу  , на что рассчитывали негры, когда буянили целых полгода. На то что их и пальцем никто не тронет,  и они могут громить и жечь все подряд, лишь бы проголосовали за Байдена. Вот такое у вас  равенство всех  и вся перед законом  нарисовалось!!   https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gKXWR-2KwHA

----------


## Lampada

Да настоящего равенства и справедливости для простого народа нигде нет и не было никогда.  Ишь чего захотел! 
Это то против чего Берни воюет: https://feelthebern.org/bernie-sande...ic-inequality/
А это вчера: https://youtu.be/oXdVX4dNZ7A 
Да, но грабежи и разрушение магазинов не очень идут в сравнение с массивным нападением на Капитолий, да ещё во время сессии Конгресса. 
Я не нашла информацию о том, чем закончились аресты грабителей и нарушителей.  Не думаю, что все легко отделались.
"_More than 100 people were arrested in the chaos and looting that erupted in downtown Chicago early Monday and left more than a dozen officers injured, police say. Allegations included looting, disorderly conduct and more, according to Supt. David Brown."_ 
"_Punishment for Violating California Looting Laws:
Looting by petty theft is a misdemeanor crime that carries a minimum of 90 days in county jail and a fine of up to $1,000."_

----------


## diogen_

Ну если справедливости нет, не было и не будет, чего тогда воевать? Пускай Безос еще сотню миллиардов побыстрее заработает, а то Маск уже в спину дышит, да и русские оллигахи подтягиваются)) Чего-то в основном негры внимают Берни, но по  их виду не скажешь, что недоедают, или вот-вот рухнут от полного изнеможения,  скорее наоборот, надо бы на диету подсесть))  
Зато имена тех пятисот отважных воинов света, навсегда войдут в анналы истории будущей возрожденной конфедерации!!   https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cXdtggH9KlU

----------


## Lampada

Да, грустновато. 
Для прогрессивного Берни хорошим примером для подражания является Западная Европа. 
Наверное, насмотрелся на сценки из тамошней жизни в документальном фильме  "Where to Invade Next".  https://youtu.be/qgU0I8rl-ps

----------


## diogen_

Капиталист получает огромное удовольствие, когда платит работникам как можно меньше. И ничто не завставит его платить больше кроме угрозы потерять всю прибыль! Трамп создавал новые рабочие места, выгононяя бизнесы из китая, мексики и тп, и тем самым давая возможность рабочим уйти к другому хозяину, который заплатит больше, а чтобы массового исхода не происходило их нынешние хозяева тоже должны были платить больше. Только наемный труд создает прибыль, установил еще Карл Маркс! Поэтому все голубые воротнички, кроме  негров горой стояли   за Трампа!!

----------


## Lampada

Я не интересовалась тем, кто и как голосовал за Трампа. Сегодня решила погуглить. Там большой разброс. Все слои населения в разных пропорциях были за Трампа, включая African-Americans.  https://fortune.com/2020/11/06/trump...o-men-rappers/

----------


## diogen_

Ну вот именно, что в разных пропорциях! А Если разница в 35 процентов, то это уже сурьезно!!
Despite Mr. Biden’s campaign framing him as “middle-class Joe” from Scranton, Pa., as a candidate he made only slight inroads into Mr. Trump’s support with white voters without college degrees, which disappointed Democratic strategists and party activists. In exit polls, these voters preferred Mr. Trump over Mr. Biden by 35 percentage points. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/04/u...tml?0p19G=0232 
За Байдена голосовали негры, тетки, и метросексуалы. Ну и пенсионеры, из-за того что для них  весь этот ковидный хайп -  вопрос жизни и смерти.

----------


## Lampada

> Ну вот именно, что в разных пропорциях! А Если разница в 35 процентов, то это уже сурьезно!!
> Despite Mr. Biden’s campaign framing him as “middle-class Joe” from Scranton, Pa., as a candidate he made only slight inroads into Mr. Trump’s support with white voters without college degrees, which disappointed Democratic strategists and party activists. In exit polls, these voters preferred Mr. Trump over Mr. Biden by 35 percentage points. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/04/u...tml?0p19G=0232 
> За Байдена голосовали негры, тетки, и метросексуалы. Ну и пенсионеры, из-за того что для них  весь этот ковидный хайп -  вопрос жизни и смерти.

 Приветик! _Узбагойся_ пока с этим Трампом. Вчерашний день. Может, вернётся через четыре года.  Или вместо него какой-нибудь трампист пробьётся. Поживём - увидим. 
Интересно, как много американцев вообще никогда не участвует в выборах.  "_ As of December 7, 2020, 66.7 percent of the eligible voting population in the United States voted in the 2020 presidential election. "_ 
Не только пенсионеров ковид убивает, хоронят тысячи молодых. Если пандемию не остановят, сотни тысяч жертв разных возрастов добавится.  
По крайней мере, Байден делает что может  с вакцинацией. 
А n95 масок так и нет в свободной продаже.

----------


## diogen_

как это успокойся? Еще и года не прошло, а Байден за уже накуралесил на десять импичментов!! Верните Трампа, а   Марджори Тейлор Грин - в вице-президенты!! Новая звезда на политическом небосклоне взошла!! https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nst-Biden.html

----------


## Lampada

> как это успокойся? Еще и года не прошло, а Байден за уже накуралесил на десять импичментов!! Верните Трампа, а   Марджори Тейлор Грин - в вице-президенты!! Новая звезда на политическом небосклоне взошла!! https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nst-Biden.html

 _Глас вопиющего в пустыне..._ 
Привет!  Не могу с тобой согласиться. Байден скорее всего продержится, но медицины для всех мы опять не увидим:  власть имущие крепко держатся за своё прекрасное частное покрытие. А у этой Грин по-моему _не все дома_.

----------


## Lampada

https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdYxDpSp/

----------


## Lampada

Молодой американец хорошо говорит на русском языке:  https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdjA9Gj2/ 
Молодец какой!  https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdjA9JqU/

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/10001818751...6406/?sfnsn=mo

----------


## diogen_

Лампада, а зачем вы финансируете создание биологического оружия на Украине? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0IZQJyk3L58 
Зы.  А вот эту смелую тетку, Талси Габбард - в президенты! А Такера ей в пресс-секретари! Тогда наступит мир!!

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, а зачем вы финансируете создание биологического оружия на Украине? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0IZQJyk3L58 
> Зы.  А вот эту смелую тетку, Талси Габбард - в президенты! А Такера ей в пресс-секретари! Тогда наступит мир!!

 Фэйк чистой воды.  Не смотри Fox TV.  У них там всё шиворот-навыворот.  Не волнуйся:  лабы есть, но био оружия нет и не будет. 
Ты что, Трампа уже списываешь в пользу этой девицы?

----------


## diogen_

> Фэйк чистой воды.  Не смотри Fox TV.  У них там всё шиворот-навыворот.  Не волнуйся:  лабы есть, но био оружия нет и не будет. 
> Ты что, Трампа уже списываешь в пользу этой девицы?

 Думаю не фейк, но поживем -увидим. Вика Нулад слишком уж сильно ручку крутила, когда отвечала на вопросы Рубио, похоже что врала под присягой.
А Трамп -  уже старый пень, как и Байден. Пора на свалку истории. А эта деваха довольно перспективная! Прет против течения!!

----------


## Lampada

> Думаю не фейк, но поживем -увидим. Вика Нулад слишком уж сильно ручку крутила, когда отвечала на вопросы Рубио, похоже что врала под присягой.
> А Трамп -  уже старый пень, как и Байден. Пора на свалку истории. А эта деваха довольно перспективная! Прет против течения!!

 Чушь несусветная!  Чай, не в средние века живём.  На кого и где заразу рассеивать?

----------


## diogen_

> Чушь несусветная!  Чай, не в средние века живём.  На кого и где заразу рассеивать?

 Ну на врага, конечно, рассеивать, на кого же еще. А кто у них враг, сами знаете. Зачем  вообще создавать такие секретные лаборатории? Кстати и ковид не исключено, что китайцы создали в своих лабах. Так что новое средневековье, это про нас сказано!!

----------


## Lampada

> Ну на врага, конечно, рассеивать, на кого же еще. А кто у них враг, сами знаете. Зачем  вообще создавать такие секретные лаборатории? Кстати и ковид не исключено, что китайцы создали в своих лабах. Так что новое средневековье, это про нас сказано!!

 А погуглить?  Не было никаких там секретов и существующие лаборатории не приспособлены для биологического оружия.   
О каком враге речь? Российские народы украинскому народу не враги. Война преступно навязана и должна скоро закончиться. 
Про Китай не знаю, но там диктатура - всё может быть.

----------


## diogen_

( Deleted.) 
Too toxic.   L.

----------


## Lampada

(Образовался токсичный офф-топик). 
Не Россия враг номер один и не российский народ, а её агрессивная политика последних лет. 
Закрываю эту тему на некоторое время.

----------


## Lampada

https://fb.watch/c4sh4qYPiJ/

----------


## Lampada

Как люди правдами и неправдами спасли быка.  https://fb.watch/clCIQTMkDM/

----------


## diogen_

Ministry of Truth? What is it about? https://youtu.be/26GeBbpWgbw

----------


## diogen_

Лузер в очередной раз проявил себя во всей красе!! Ау, "моя" революция, где ты?? И идеи куда-то подевались... Старость- не радость!! https://thehill.com/news/senate/3522...eelection-bid/

----------


## Lampada

> Лузер в очередной раз проявил себя во всей красе!! Ау, "моя" революция где ты?? И идеи куда-то подевалсь... Старость- не радость!! https://thehill.com/news/senate/3522...eelection-bid/

 И это наше уважение к старости...  Некрасиво как-то. 
Это политика. Там не всё так просто.  Бёрни без ýстали борется за бедных каждый день. Видно даже в Инстаграме.
Я уверена, что он старается выбить из Байдена медицину для всех и бесплатные колледжи.  Для таких целей все средства хороши.

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/UfCdB4wBbTg
Храбрая Талси в очередной раз без обиняков рубит правду матку!!

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/f3MRSh-w3_0
Вот и вторая часть ее знакового интервью подоспела!! Настоящаяя баба !! Коня на скаку остановит...А где вермонтский мечтатель?? Почему он не кипит от возмущения, что народные денежки уходят на пушки вместо масла? На ту кучу бабла, что тратится  Байденом на войну, можно было бы всех негров и бездомных вылечить, обучить и трудоустроить (при их невероятном желании)!! Молчит себе в тряпочку, империалистический прихвостень!))

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/KiX-iIHhuoI

----------


## Lampada

> ...Коня на скаку остановит...А где вермонтский мечтатель?? Почему он не кипит от возмущения, что народные денежки уходят на пушки вместо масла? На ту  бабла, что тратится  Байденом на войну, можно было бы всех негров и бездомных вылечить, обучить и трудоустроить (при их невероятном желании)!! Молчит себе в тряпочку, империалистический прихвостень!))

 https://www.instagram.com/p/Cc0N2UJr...d=YmMyMTA2M2Y=

----------


## Lampada

https://images.app.goo.gl/zHhxXDhBngaq5aCt6

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/hWHz7SXvKo4
0:35-0:45 ))) Че Гевара наших дней...

----------


## Lampada



----------


## diogen_

https://mobile.twitter.com/elonmusk/...69255031296000
LOL.Сам Маск признал Крым российским исторически и погнал прочую ересь про возможное признание референдумов, ненато т.п)) В эпицентре мирового империализма появились разброд и шатания))

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/1ifYXmJ02mw
Талси Гэббард покидает партию людоедов и примеряет президентскую прическу!!

----------

